# Things are getting worse - Mexico and Trump.



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Dude, i didn't want look this 

HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
If we don't pay the wall, no more deals ---- like usa with Mexico  i mean, no more things of Mexico to USA or viceversa!!! also méxico will no have more consoles or videogames?!!?!?!?
Enrique Peña Nieto (AKA México President) cancelled a meeting with trump to talk about the wall :/

Trump is using Twitter a lot, one of he twitts are:
*"of jobs and companies lost. If Mexico is unwilling to pay for the badly needed wall, then it would be better to cancel the upcoming meeting."

"The U.S. has a 60 billion dollar trade deficit with Mexico. It has been a one-sided deal from the beginning of NAFTA with massive numbers..."*

*"Mexico has taken advantage of the U.S. for long enough. Massive trade deficits & little help on the very weak border must change, NOW!"*

https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump?lang=es

This is horrible! we will have 4 worst years with that president  (for mexicans of course...)

I think if we don't pay the wall, he will want war?

EDIT: _PS My thread is a hell
i just want know the opinions about this lmao_


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2017)

lol double post


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Deleted
Sorry, my pc is trash 7-7


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Dude, i didn't want look this
> 
> HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
> But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> ...


don't worry too much,the worst case scenario ever he'll holding up till 2021 (i doubt he'll have a friend left after or he'll have to use militia)... in fact at this rate he might not even make it a year... no oneexpects you guys to pay, except for this blondy... we've got someone alike in our politics here... mr. precident donald dumb can built that wall and he can do a lot of things to harm his surroundings, but he's loosing all friends america had in a record time... he can't do everything he want if there's no support around him, and he's loosing support faster and faster...


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> *But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> 
> If we don't pay the wall, no more deals ---- like usa with Mexico  i mean, no more things of Mexico to USA or viceversa!!! also méxico will no have more consoles or videogames?!!?!?!?*
> 
> *I think if we don't pay the wall, he will want war?*


He wants a wall to protect his citizens. We have too many illegal immigrants coming in to Texas/California/Etc and raping/killing/disturbing the peace/leeching the system. It's ingenious.

He's not cutting off deals with Mexico. He's just preventing crime, and preventing OUR companies from fleeing to Mexico for a tax cut. You'll be getting imports as usual from the USA, just this time, they'll be made in the USA too.

LOL. No. Going to war would be absolutely pointless and against his whole campaign agenda. The whole wall deal is protecting Americans, not wanting to send them into a war to die over.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> also méxico will no have more consoles or videogames?!!?!?!?


nah, you can get it someway ... even cuba can get some games, you gonna have a way too xD(probably easily )
but about the rest idk ...
at leats he isn't "democratizating"? or expanding territory like  the old times? xAx


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> He wants a wall to protect his citizens. We have too many illegal immigrants coming in to Texas/California/Etc and raping/killing/disturbing the peace/leeching the system. It's ingenious.
> 
> He's not cutting off deals with Mexico. He's just preventing crime, and preventing OUR companies from fleeing to Mexico for a tax cut. You'll be getting imports as usual from the USA, just this time, they'll be made in the USA too.
> 
> LOL. No. Going to war would be absolutely pointless and against his whole campaign agenda. The whole wall deal is protecting Americans, not wanting to send them into a war to die over.


racist, that's all he is..


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> racist, that's all he is..


How so? He's been a great friend to many Black people since probably before you were born. He allowed for the first hotel/casino to let Jews in. He's helped many LEGAL Mexicans afford housing in the past as well. He just dislikes Islamic terrorists and illegal Mexicans. That's Nationalism and wanting to protect your country; _not_ racism.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 26, 2017)

when I was a kid I thought that the border where place that mixed the people from both countries because there wherent really phisical barriers lol (exept places that have the ocean as border lol)
Actually is sad how an politic division can make these things.. instead of helping everyone to be well developed lol nope let's make an continental wide wall and make them pay for it ... come on xp



Chary said:


> He wants a wall to protect his citizens. We have too many illegal immigrants coming in to Texas/California/Etc and raping/killing/disturbing the peace/leeching the system. It's ingenious.
> 
> He's not cutting off deals with Mexico. He's just preventing crime, and preventing OUR companies from fleeing to Mexico for a tax cut. You'll be getting imports as usual from the USA, just this time, they'll be made in the USA too.
> 
> LOL. No. Going to war would be absolutely pointless and against his whole campaign agenda. The whole wall deal is protecting Americans, not wanting to send them into a war to die over.


so he sold make a jail, not a wall? xD it can stop the criminals, but what about the good people? :v 

I don't know how is the border or the stuff like people that go work in usa and back to the home in mexico?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 26, 2017)

sigh... People love hating on Trump, don't they?


----------



## Sliter (Jan 26, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> sigh... People love hating on Trump, don't they?


people of world fear what a country that actually nuked another country  in a war can do if someone crazy get power XD 
I don't remind well but there where a lot of obama hate at his start, right?
I just don't think he is all that bad after they spread about russian acting to make he get there xD wasn't they so strong in security? hahahha it's a good joke
well it's not my country and I'm not that into politic so I don't have much to say, but maybe a lot to learn here XD


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

ugh im confused now 
Too much info 



Chary said:


> He just dislikes Islamic terrorists and illegal Mexicans


Better-- he hate México >:C
WHY!?!!!??!?!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 26, 2017)

LMAOOOOO JUST reading the title I noticed your English is terrible
Also, hi fellow taco warrior


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> LMAOOOOO JUST reading the title I noticed your English is terrible
> Also, hi fellow taco warrior


yeeeeah, my english is very bad :3
howdy


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 26, 2017)

Also, it's the plebs' fault for choosing such dumbasses as presidents


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Also, it's the plebs' fault for choosing such dumbasses as presidents


always


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm a little confused here...

Are you under the impression that this wall will, somehow, completely cut _all _communication, trade, and travel between MX and the USA?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

México was a mistake

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> completely cut _all _communication, trade, and travel between MX and the USA?


this, and more.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> racist, that's all he is..



Illegality isn't racist, it's a crime.  Come here illegally, pay the consequences. If I illegally entered Mexico, I would be jailed for a long time because of the law, not my race.



Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Also, it's the plebs' fault for choosing such dumbasses as presidents



It was a choice between two shit sandwiches, really.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> ugh im confused now
> Too much info
> 
> 
> ...


he doesn't hate mexico, he's just an attention ho... and building a wall to a land that a lot are talking about get's him that attention.. don't give him that much attention! he's not worth your worries, he's crazy and some idiots gave him a country to rule... they're the ones that have to live with him... he'll be waiting a lot if he thinks others will pay for that wall... though there is that small part in usa where the clan is still strong... maybe those will help him in his financials... remember there are more americans who voted against him then there were in favor for him... he doesn't get that much credit around him... it's just as long as nobody really gets hurt there's no reason to get in his way... he is president, and that gives him space to try things out... i really hope though, he'll be stopped soon enough, cause if we don't have usa's support in europe, we might as well start practising russian language...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2017)

Some people seem to forget that Mexicans are not the only ones who can be illegal immigrants.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> He wants a wall to protect his citizens. We have too many illegal immigrants coming in to Texas/California/Etc and raping/killing/disturbing the peace/leeching the system. It's ingenious.
> 
> He's not cutting off deals with Mexico. He's just preventing crime, and preventing OUR companies from fleeing to Mexico for a tax cut. You'll be getting imports as usual from the USA, just this time, they'll be made in the USA too.
> 
> LOL. No. Going to war would be absolutely pointless and against his whole campaign agenda. The whole wall deal is protecting Americans, not wanting to send them into a war to die over.



Ok... I'll asnwer that to someone that clearly does not know it's own enviroment...

He is NOT preventing crime. Illegal inmigrants are not the same than crime, the proble is the ridiculous amount of illegal drugs the United States consumes, that huge markets atracks mafias from many countries (russian, cuban, puerto rican, dominican) and of course, mexican criminal organizations. Donald Trumo won the elections telling every american what they want to ear: "it is not your fault, keep consuming drugs, it's the fault of those inmigrants giving the drugs to you". I'm not saying we mexican are saints or whatever but we can clearly see you the US population are evading your responsabilities in this and you elected a xenophobic president to show us that. Make that wall, it will mean nothing, your crime rate will be the same because criminal group actually operating in you country will eventually find ways to operate again. What is the solution of this? LEGALIZE DRUGS or STOP CONSUMING ALL THAT BULLSHIT AT ALL.

About the economic face on this matter, you americans fail to realize we're the most dangerous country to NOT BE FRIENDS WITH, why? because we're literally next to you and every power block not including the United States want the United States watched closely so any other country will be glad to make bussiness with us (China for example).

To conclude, yes, my goverment is shit, but now, your goverment is shit also, you americans need to learn from your mistakes instead of pointing your fingers immediately to anything that is not you, terrorist? stop bombing the damn middle east, violence and crime in the streets? stop beign the biggest drug market in the world...


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 26, 2017)

If Trump wants to stop Mexicans from flooding over to the US then why doesn't he clamp down and seriously prosecute companies in America which actively employ illegal immigrants for their cheap labour?  No jobs for these immigrants means no money, and less inclination for them to up sticks to America in the first place.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

kristianity77 said:


> If Trump wants to stop Mexicans from flooding over to the US then why doesn't he clamp down and seriously prosecute companies in America which actively employ illegal immigrants for their cheap labour?  No jobs for these immigrants means no money, and less inclination for them to up sticks to America in the first place.



Because that would make too much sense, when it comes to politics, everything has to be too damn convoluted.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

kristianity77 said:


> If Trump wants to stop Mexicans from flooding over to the US then why doesn't he clamp down and seriously prosecute companies in America which actively employ illegal immigrants for their cheap labour?  No jobs for these immigrants means no money, and less inclination for them to up sticks to America in the first place.


Because he wants the hard way (hell mode)


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

kristianity77 said:


> If Trump wants to stop Mexicans from flooding over to the US then why doesn't he clamp down and seriously prosecute companies in America which actively employ illegal immigrants for their cheap labour?  No jobs for these immigrants means no money, and less inclination for them to up sticks to America in the first place.



So, why not ANY president did that? and that's easy, because cheap hand work made the United States 1st level productive activity (harvesting, farming, basic production) to explode, thay had to pay less for the same work and that was the basis for the best middle class in the world. They know it, but the average US citizen not.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Some people seem to forget that Mexicans are not the only ones who can be illegal immigrants.


yeah right? I still think we from Americas should apologise to the natives and return their land, than back to or country we where immigrated from ...
but I'm sure they aren't going to allow us there LOL


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> at leats he isn't "democratizating"? or expanding territory like the old times? xAx


Maybe soon? xox


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

kristianity77 said:


> If Trump wants to stop Mexicans from flooding over to the US then why doesn't he clamp down and seriously prosecute companies in America which actively employ illegal immigrants for their cheap labour?  No jobs for these immigrants means no money, and less inclination for them to up sticks to America in the first place.





the_randomizer said:


> Because that would make too much sense, when it comes to politics, everything has to be too damn convoluted.



Isn't that what's going to happen once he defunds sanctuary cities, though? No more tax breaks for those employing or harboring illegals. He is going after them, one step at a time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> Isn't that what's going to happen once he defunds sanctuary cities, though? No more tax breaks for those employing or harboring illegals. He is going after them, one step at a time.



Those sanctuary cities, ugh, good, that should curtail something. Is it so hard for people to come legally?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

LOL illegal immigration IS a crime.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Those sanctuary cities, ugh, good, that should curtail something. Is it so hard for people to come legally?


idk from mexico but from other countries (Like Brazil here) there was a number of people that can be accepted and need to pass some stuff, even passing they can be rejected because that limit, a friend here was like this :/
there are stuff like going to study, to work, both or travel, a lot to take in consideration õ_o


----------



## Supster131 (Jan 26, 2017)

I dunno. 
The Mexican Government is pretty dumb. While I don't really see Mexico paying for the wall entirely, I can see them paying for some of it.
When will they finally give in? Who knows, only time will tell.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> idk from mexico but from other countries (Like Brazil here) there was a number of people that can be accepted and need to pass some stuff, even passing they can be rejected because that limit, a friend here was like this :/
> there are stuff like going to study, to work, both or travel, a lot to take in consideration õ_o



But that's just it, people come here, not doing it legally because it's too much effort to want to get all documentation. I don't care that immigrants come, only when they come illegally is it annoying.

Heaven forbid they have to work harder to come legally.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't see why this is a big deal.  It's the president's job to enforce the law, and he's going to enforce it.  (Unlike Obama, explicitly saying he won't enforce the law, but that's a topic for another day.)

The government has the authority to put a teriff on trades with Mexico that can pay for the wall.  If that's passed, the only way for Mexico to _not_ pay for the wall would be for _all_ Mexicans to stop trading with the US _entirely_.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Supster131 said:


> I dunno.
> The Mexican Government is pretty dumb. While I don't really see Mexico paying for the wall entirely, I can see them paying for some of it.
> When will they finally give in? Who knows, only time will tell.


Peña nieto cancelled a meeting with Trump, also he talked some time ago about the wall.
So... let's wait, time will decide. :/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

UniqueGeek said:


> I don't see why this is a big deal.  It's the president's job to enforce the law, and he's going to enforce it.  (Unlike Obama, explicitly saying he won't enforce the law, but that's a topic for another day.)
> 
> The government has the authority to put a teriff on trades with Mexico that can pay for the wall.  If that's passed, the only way for Mexico to _not_ pay for the wall would be for _all_ Mexicans to stop trading with the US _entirely_.



The thing that irks me is that so many people are butthurt about being stricter on illegal immigration. What the heck is so wrong with upholding the law?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

UniqueGeek said:


> the only way for Mexico to _not_ pay for the wall would be for _all_ Mexicans to stop trading with the US _entirely_.


Im worry about that :/
But viceversa too, mexico will no trade anymore with usa.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The thing that irks me is that so many people are butthurt about being stricter on illegal immigration. What the heck is so wrong with upholding the law?


Liberals get butthurt over everything.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The thing that irks me is that so many people are butthurt about being stricter on illegal immigration. What the heck is so wrong with upholding the law?


Read my previous post and there is your answer. We're not butthurt about illegal inmigration, we have no responsability in paying something some rich desilusional fuck wants we us to pay for and that US citizen does not realize you're the origin of you actual problems, not minorities. Build you wall to the sky if you want, but build it with your money.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


>


LMAO
WALL'D


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Peña nieto cancelled a meeting with Trump, also he talked some time ago about the wall.
> So... let's wait, time will decide. :/



Peña will regret this. NAFTA is getting tore up and thrown over the wall LOL.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 26, 2017)

My care meter is not moving at all


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Peña will regret this. NAFTA is getting tore up and thrown over the wall LOL.


really? o.o


----------



## Sliter (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But that's just it, people come here, not doing it legally because it's too much effort to want to get all documentation. I don't care that immigrants come, only when they come illegally is it annoying.
> 
> Heaven forbid they have to work harder to come legally.


man, crossing the ocean in an small "seems safe" boat is even more harder than repeating tests until you be able to get in, the thing there is the money needed to it :/going illegally is not cheap too, (idk from Mexico :B ) but to spend a lot of money to pass, but be denied because of "bad lucky"  ...

what I mean that if it was easier to enter legally , I agree the effort to stop terrorist and stuff must be strong, but I don't see why just don't let the good people enter xD


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


B-but...!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> really? o.o



This is Trump right now:






LOOOL I don't get all this debating. Illegal immigration is illegal. Mexicans need to learn and follow the laws if they hope to come to America.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2017)

I honestly don't see how trump even got the idea, I really hope we don't go to war.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Peña will regret this. NAFTA is getting tore up and thrown over the wall LOL.


And you thing NAFTA is a good thing for US? Please, tore that shit up right now... Did you believe what Trump stated (the 60 million or billion of "deficit") haha, that treat just served to make money for american exporters and mexican politicians...


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> This is Trump right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do know that all non indians are illigal immigrants in usa right? so get out there your just as illigal as they're.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

AND, when the US cut relations with us and another nations seek to make deals with us and the US feel threated who will blame? that stupid aggresive politic in its neighbout? No, haha, they will balme us.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> AND, when the US cut relations with us and another nations seek to make deals with us and the US feel threated who will blame? that stupid aggresive politic in its neighbout? No, haha, they will balme us.


we'll support you, as do the rest of the world right now!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 26, 2017)

Trump dislikes Mexicans because he knows luchadores can do awesome stuff american's can't.

Disclaimer: This was a joke. Seriously though, watch lucha underground. Good stuff.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Trump dislikes Mexicans because he knows luchadores can do awesome stuff american's can't.
> 
> Disclaimer: This was a joke. Seriously though, watch lucha underground. Good stuff.



Are you a god?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> And you thing NAFTA is a good thing for US? Please, tore that shit up right now... Did you believe what Trump stated (the 60 million or billion of "deficit") haha, that treat just served to make money for american exporters and mexican politicians...



LOL no I believe the facts: http://www.epi.org/publication/heading_south_u-s-mexico_trade_and_job_displacement_after_nafta1/



Jack Daniels said:


> you do know that all non indians are illigal immigrants in usa right? so get out there your just as illigal as they're.



Sorry this is America, not sure we have a law against me being in my country.



JCCG1989 said:


> AND, when the US cut relations with us and another nations seek to make deals with us and the US feel threated who will blame? that stupid aggresive politic in its neighbout? No, haha, they will balme us.





Jack Daniels said:


> we'll support you, as do the rest of the world right now!



LOL Mexico and the dutch trade deals! Two super powers, look out! HAHAHAHA

Just come here legally or stay in that place you call a country! LOL
We're getting tired of handing Mexicans back to the federales.


----------



## HotWheelsKid (Jan 26, 2017)

>Politics discussed on gbatemp

Just stick to video games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Read my previous post and there is your answer. We're not butthurt about illegal inmigration, we have no responsability in paying something some rich desilusional fuck wants we us to pay for and that US citizen does not realize you're the origin of you actual problems, not minorities. Build you wall to the sky if you want, but build it with your money.



I redact my statement, I hate politics, I'm out of here, see ya. Bye.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 26, 2017)

Sliter said:


> people of world fear what a country that actually nuked another country  in a war can do if someone crazy get power XD
> I don't remind well but there where a lot of obama hate at his start, right?
> I just don't think he is all that bad after they spread about russian acting to make he get there xD wasn't they so strong in security? hahahha it's a good joke
> well it's not my country and I'm not that into politic so I don't have much to say, but maybe a lot to learn here XD


No. people of the world like following trends. It doesn't matter how good or bad Trump is. It's popular hating on Trump. Hell, would Clinton have been a better choice? Very much doubt that lmao


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL no I believe the facts: http://www.epi.org/publication/heading_south_u-s-mexico_trade_and_job_displacement_after_nafta1/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats exactly the bullshit that make americans so idiotic to give someone like Trump their presidency... Go to my first post in this thread and qoute it to your "facts", come on. WHy don't you talk about you're a junky nation that buys so much drugs that you make whole countries to have violence, like Colombia, México or Puerto Rico, and then you don't take responsability and blame on these natios beign that violent?


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

HotWheelsKid said:


> >Politics discussed on gbatemp
> 
> Just stick to video games.






B...but...


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Peña will regret this. NAFTA is getting tore up and thrown over the wall LOL.


OMG, your username, you're from latin ascendency isn't it?


----------



## Tigran (Jan 26, 2017)

I just find it funny.. That if Trump does mess up NAFTA.. It would be in Mexico's legal rights to take back most of the Southwest.. But I bet all of you would then be whining about them doing that and would want us to fight a war.

By the way, YES.. It is that hard to come to america legally, or even go to a immigration court because you get no lawyers, and the judges are the only judges in the system that can be fired for not performing enough cases a day.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Thats exactly the bullshit that make americans so idiotic to give someone like Trump their presidency... Go to my first post in this thread and qoute it to your "facts", come on. WHy don't you talk about you're a junky nation that buys so much drugs that you make whole countries to have violence, like Colombia, México or Puerto Rico, and then you don't take responsability and blame on these natios beign that violent?



LOL so the EPI is bullshit and ignorant? Hahaha its based on data, there's a world out there called facts you know.

Also, you don't see Americans jumping to Tijuana do you? We like to not push our issues to other countries.

Why is it so hard to want people to immigrate legally? If that wasn't an issue there would be no wall. It's time for the federales to clean up their mess!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tigran said:


> I just find it funny.. That if Trump does mess up NAFTA.. It would be in Mexico's legal rights to take back most of the Southwest.. But I bet all of you would then be whining about them doing that and would want us to fight a war.
> 
> By the way, YES.. It is that hard to come to america legally, or even go to a immigration court because you get no lawyers, and the judges are the only judges in the system that can be fired for not performing enough cases a day.



LOL the federales stand no chance against the US marines.... Good luck to them getting back an inch of territory LOL


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Dude, i didn't want look this
> 
> HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
> But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> ...



There is China, Russia, Europe and others... Nafta was crap to mexico in the first place. Who needs the US? (off course our goverment is a piece of shit and I doubt they will take the right counter measures)


----------



## nero99 (Jan 26, 2017)

Why do the ILLEGALS think they have a right to be here? We don't need anymore rapists, murders, drug/gang problems, or pedophiles. This doesn't go for just Mexicans, it applies to every other race that comes here illegally. Come here illegally, you better be prepared to be deported, arrested, or more than likely shot and killed by cops/feds if you plan on bring more crime and drugs here.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL so the EPI is bullshit and ignorant? Hahaha its based on data, there's a world out there called facts you know.
> 
> Also, you don't see Americans jumping to Tijuana do you? We like to not push our issues to other countries.
> 
> ...



So... your a hypocritical piece of shit. You complain about legality.. but then when it would be legal for Mexico to do somethingyour like "DUR DUR! OUR ARMY!"


----------



## davhuit (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> How so? He's been a great friend to many Black people since probably before you were born. He allowed for the first hotel/casino to let Jews in. He's helped many LEGAL Mexicans afford housing in the past as well. He just dislikes Islamic terrorists and illegal Mexicans. That's Nationalism and wanting to protect your country; _not_ racism.



Having black friends doesn't mean someone is not racist. This is the first excuse most racists people give : "I'm not racist, look, I'm friend with this black guy".

Not saying he's racist, I don't know him, but it's not a proof he's not either.

Not to mention racism is not just against black people.

It seems he's pretty rich, so if he really want to make a wall, he can fund it himself.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> There is China, Russia, Europe and others... Nafta was crap to mexico in the first place. Who needs the US? (off course our goverment is a piece of shit and I doubt they will take the right counter measures)



HAHAHAHA please I really hope NAFTA gets crumbled. I just hope the wall is up prior so that we don't have to deal with more illegal Mexicans. It's not their right to enter our country illegally.

Also go look at some facts on the displacement of jobs due to NAFTA.

Good luck exporting fords to China LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Tigran (Jan 26, 2017)

nero99 said:


> Why do the ILLEGALS think they have a right to be here? We don't need anymore rapists, murders, drug/gang problems, or pedophiles. This doesn't go for just Mexicans, it applies to every other race that comes here illegally. Come here illegally, you better be prepared to be deported, arrested, or more than likely shot and killed by cops/feds if you plan on bring more crime and drugs here.



I agree... I think all descendants of illegal immigrants should be deported....


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

nero99 said:


> Why do the ILLEGALS think they have a right to be here? We don't need anymore rapists, murders, drug/gang problems, or pedophiles. This doesn't go for just Mexicans, it applies to every other race that comes here illegally. Come here illegally, you better be prepared to be deported, arrested, or more than likely shot and killed by cops/feds if you plan on bring more crime and drugs here.


unsanctioned immigrants=rapists, murders, drug/gang problems, or pedophiles?


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL so the EPI is bullshit and ignorant? Hahaha its based on data, there's a world out there called facts you know.
> 
> Also, you don't see Americans jumping to Tijuana do you? We like to not push our issues to other countries.
> 
> Why is it so hard to want people to immigrate legally? If that wasn't an issue there would be no wall. It's time for the federales to clean up their mess!



Actually, americans jump on every border city to buy gas, medical and dental services in México, but well... You don't put your issues in another countries? MIDDLE EAST? OIL? wow... this kiddo.

If you're reading a BIT about this, I could not careless about illegal inmigration, if that's what you want to do it's alright, it its your country and your laws, what I'm saying here is that crime is not cuased by illegail inmigrants, it is caused by the huge (the biggest) illegal drug market in the word and that attracks violence from every country that can provide said illegal drugs. Build you wall to the moon, but with your money.

Anwer my question, you're of latin ascendancy right?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Dude, i didn't want look this
> 
> HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
> But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> ...


If Mexico is given a military threat by the US they will concede to the US. Mexico can NEVER win a war against the US. Also great logic.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL so the EPI is bullshit and ignorant? Hahaha its based on data, there's a world out there called facts you know.
> 
> Also, you don't see Americans jumping to Tijuana do you? We like to not push our issues to other countries.






You were saying proud american?
*"there's a world out there called facts you know"*


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> unsanctioned immigrants=rapists, murders, drug/gang problems, or pedophiles?


Not always. But what it surely is, is a crime.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Actually, americans jump on every border city to buy gas, medical and dental services in México, but well... You don't put your issues in another countries? MIDDLE EAST? OIL? wow... this kiddo.
> 
> If you're reading a BIT about this, I could not careless about illegal inmigration, if that's what you want to do it's alright, it its your country and your laws, what I'm saying here is that crime is not cuased by illegail inmigrants, it is caused by the huge (the biggest) illegal drug market in the word and that attracks violence from every country that can provide said illegal drugs. Build you wall to the moon, but with your money.
> 
> Anwer my question, you're of latin ascendancy right?


Marihuana... tampoco olvides nuestra Marihuana.
That illegal dust that's been stuck in someone's ass, so you can pass it through your junkie's nose.

Paco's back, compadres.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Why is it so hard to want people to immigrate legally? If that wasn't an issue there would be no wall. It's time for the federales to clean up their mess!


Instructions on how to immigrate legally:
https://travel.state.gov/content/visas/en.html

Giving the wizard a source country of Mexico and the goal being Immigration, it gives the following options
 "My spouse or other immediate family member is a U.S. citizen or lawful permanent resident."
Employment
 "I plan to marry a U.S. citizen in the U.S."
Diversity Visa


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> Not always. But what it surely is, is a crime.


Undocumented Immigrants = Criminals. By definition.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 26, 2017)

Why the fuck are you getting so pissed over him building a wall? You're getting mad at him for trying to better America. He is trying to prevents illegals from coming in! This has been a law since 1882! You know this is a thing! He is not racist towards Mexicans, he does not hate them, he is trying to prevent them from entering the U.S unauthorized. While this may not be the best solution, you cannot harsh on someone who has ultimately got good intentions.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tigran said:


> So... your a hypocritical piece of shit. You complain about legality.. but then when it would be legal for Mexico to do somethingyour like "DUR DUR! OUR ARMY!"



Don't pay for the wall, we have to recoup cost somehow. Bye bye NAFTA. Mexico just needs to pay for the wall.



JCCG1989 said:


> Actually, americans jump on every border city to buy gas, medical and dental services in México, but well... You don't put your issues in another countries? MIDDLE EAST? OIL? wow... this kiddo.
> 
> If you're reading a BIT about this, I could not careless about illegal inmigration, if that's what you want to do it's alright, it its your country and your laws, what I'm saying here is that crime is not cuased by illegail inmigrants, it is caused by the huge (the biggest) illegal drug market in the word and that attracks violence from every country that can provide said illegal drugs. Build you wall to the moon, but with your money.
> 
> Anwer my question, you're of latin ascendancy right?



Illegal immigration IS a crime. Now the sactuary cities will be forced to deport them!



Gizametalman said:


> You were saying proud american?
> *"there's a world out there called facts you know"*




You cheeky bastard! We should have spent that money putting a wall between the federales states!

Trust me I'm 100000% happy I live in America and not Mexico. I'd be jumping the border too, just legally LOL!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

You're deviating the main topic here.

We're not discussing Illegal Immigration (I AGREE WITH THAT)
But WHY the fuck he wants us to pay for YOUR mistakes?


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Illegality isn't racist, it's a crime.  Come here illegally, pay the consequences. If I illegally entered Mexico, I would be jailed for a long time because of the law, not my race.



No, actually we don't give a shit about where are you from, or if you are legally staying in Mexico no one is ever goind to deport you unless your country asks for you (like a warrant or some shit like that)


----------



## davhuit (Jan 26, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Why the fuck are you getting so pissed over him building a wall? You're getting mad at him for trying to better America. He is trying to prevents illegals from coming in! This has been a law since 1882! You know this is a thing! He is not racist towards Mexicans, he does not hate them, he is trying to prevent them from entering the U.S unauthorized. While this may not be the best solution, you cannot harsh on someone who has ultimately got good intentions.



The wall is not the real problem, but he wants Mexico to pay for it, that's the problem.

If he pays it with USA funds, I guess Mexico won't care.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> don't worry too much,the worst case scenario ever he'll holding up till 2021 (i doubt he'll have a friend left after or he'll have to use militia)... in fact at this rate he might not even make it we've got someone alike in our politics here...


I assume you mean our old buddy Geert


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You're deviating the main topic here.
> 
> We're not discussing Illegal Immigration (I AGREE WITH THAT)
> But WHY the fuck he wants us to pay for YOUR mistakes?



Because your government fails to keep Mexicans in Mexico. The wall isn't necessary because Texas doesn't wanna see Mexico, it's necessary because Pacos keep breaking the law by crossing the border.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> Not always. But what it surely is, is a crime.


definitely. But I'm not really sure how it's related to the nearly impossible task of immigration, though. It's not like part of naturalization process is a "potential for rape test" or a basic drug test. And it's not like residents of mexico are more likely to exhibit illegal tendencies.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


> The wall is not the problem, but he want mexico to pay for it, that's the problem.
> 
> If he pay it with USA funds, no one will care.


You do not live in Mexico, the money should not matter to you. You should be happy you're not the one paying for it with your taxes.

The Mexicans are stealing jobs from us, resulting in the fact that those who live in the U.S legally go not get jobs. Having them pay for their mistakes seems pretty damn fair.


----------



## davhuit (Jan 26, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> You do not live in Mexico, the money should not matter to you. You should be happy you're not the one paying for it with your taxes.



And?

You dont either live in Mexico, so it shouldn't also matter to you.

It doesn't matter for me, I'm just explaining it to the guy who didn't understand the problem the OP stated.


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Why the fuck are you getting so pissed over him building a wall? You're getting mad at him for trying to better America. He is trying to prevents illegals from coming in! This has been a law since 1882! You know this is a thing! He is not racist towards Mexicans, he does not hate them, he is trying to prevent them from entering the U.S unauthorized. While this may not be the best solution, you cannot harsh on someone who has ultimately got good intentions.


I don't give a shit about whatever the fuck he wants to do in his fucking country, Just make sure he pays it himself.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


> The wall is not the real problem, but he wants Mexico to pay for it, that's the problem.
> 
> If he pays it with USA funds, I guess Mexico won't care.



We're doing Mexico a favor. Now their citizens will be forced to stay there and make their own country great again. Your welcome Mexico!


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Because your government fails to keep Mexicans in Mexico. The wall isn't necessary because Texas doesn't wanna see Mexico, it's necessary because Pacos keep breaking the law by crossing the border.


I love how you evade any actual fact or question with "hurr durr illegal inmigration is a crime". I'll answer in your manners. Hurr durr 'murican junkie, stop inhaling drugs so the bad guys that seel it to you stop raping your family... Chicano piece of shit.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


> And?
> 
> You dont either live in Mexico, so it shouldn't also matter to you.
> 
> It doesn't matter for me, I'm just explaining it to the guy who didn't understand the problem the OP stated.


It does matter to me because the Mexicans are coming in *unauthorized* and stealing our jobs and money.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


> And?
> 
> You dont either live in Mexico, so it shouldn't also matter to you.
> 
> It doesn't matter for me, I'm just explaining it to the guy who didn't understand the problem the OP stated.


We're discussing with the _*average *_ American. FOCUS!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> I don't give a shit about whatever the fuck he wants to do in his fucking country, Just make sure he pays it himself.



Mexico is paying for it one way or another. The sooner you guys get over it the better. We can move forward and the illegal Mexicans can stay in Mexico where they belong, they can go work over there.


----------



## davhuit (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We're doing Mexico a favor. Now their citizens will be forced to stay there and make their own country great again. Your welcome Mexico!



Unfortunately, I don't think they want your favors.

And I don't think he will ever build that wall, he's saying a lot of things and already retracted about some of the things he said.

And I wonder who are enough silly to believe a wall will stop people who really want to come in USA.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> I don't give a shit about whatever the fuck he wants to do in his fucking country, Just make sure he pays it himself.


Why should we pay for the Mexican's mistakes. They enter illegally, there are consequences. Mexico needs to be keeping their residents in.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think they want your favors.
> 
> And I don't think he will ever build that wall, he's saying a lot of things and already retracted about some of the things he said.
> 
> And I wonder who are enough silly to believe a wall will stop people who really want to come in USA.



Have you seen his executive orders? LOL


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We're doing Mexico a favor. Now their citizens will be forced to stay there and make their own country great again. Your welcome Mexico!


Yeah! who the fucks needs the USA? FUCK TRUMP AND FUCK THE % OFF THE RETARDED AMERICANS WHO VOTED FOR HIM!


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I love how you evade any actual fact or question with "hurr durr illegal inmigration is a crime". I'll answer in your manners. Hurr durr 'murican junkie, stop inhaling drugs so the bad guys that seel it to you stop raping your family... Chicano piece of shit.


Illegal immigration is a crime. That is factual evidence. 

Have a look https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_Act_of_1882


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We're doing Mexico a favor. Now their citizens will be forced to stay there and make their own country great again. Your welcome Mexico!


You know? This is the first time I agree with you.
Even if "Mexicans" keep getting into your beloved country, they SHOULD really stay in THEIR countries and work as if they where working in YOUR country.

The only problem here is... that the main work force of your country is BECAUSE of those illegals who knows how to work.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I love how you evade any actual fact or question with "hurr durr illegal inmigration is a crime". I'll answer in your manners. Hurr durr 'murican junkie, stop inhaling drugs so the bad guys that seel it to you stop raping your family... Chicano piece of shit.



Hahaha you are so angry? why are Mexicans this unhappy with their life?

To answer your question I created this name for Omar Gonzalez one of my fav players on the US national team in FIFA game. So no I'm not a chicano LOL

This is you Mexicans right now:






HAHAHA so butt hurt. Convince your compadres illegal immigration is bad and there would be no need for a wall.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Illegal immigration is a crime. That is factual evidence.
> 
> Have a look https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_Act_of_1882



Can you please bother yourself to read more pages of the thread? I said I don0t care about illegal inmigration, it is your right, do what you need to, but in reality thats not your proble, drug consumption is.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> Yeah! who the fucks needs the USA? FUCK TRUMP AND FUCK THE % OFF THE RETARDED AMERICANS WHO VOTED FOR HIM!



HAHAHA watch what happens without NAFTA, good luck selling Ford broncos to China LOLOLOL!


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 26, 2017)

BUILD THE WALL!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You know? This is the first time I agree with you.
> Even if "Mexicans" keep getting into your beloved country, they SHOULD really stay in THEIR countries and work as if they where working in YOUR country.
> 
> The only problem here is... that the main work force of your country is BECAUSE of those illegals who knows how to work.



Good have them hard work legally in their country. Don't come here and not pay taxes.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Can you please bother yourself to read more pages of the thread? I said I don0t care about illegal inmigration, it is your right, do what you need to, but in reality thats not your proble, drug consumption is.


What are you even saying?


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> HAHAHA watch what happens without NAFTA, good luck selling Ford broncos to China LOLOLOL!


You realize FORD is an american brand right? and if that happends Ford will be out of here right? and in a distant reality china will bring here their own brand right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Adamant Lugia said:


> What are you even saying?


Read. Then come back.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 26, 2017)

honestly if you just go through legal procedures to pass over the border youll be fine. relax ok. hes not adding laws and hes stated that multiple. hes just gonna enforce what is supposed to be enforced.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Trust me... I won't. I'm happy with my life here, in my country, working FOR my family.
I sometimes believe that a problem of USA is how they brain-wash people with patriotism.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 26, 2017)

We will build a great wall on our southern border, and Trump will have MEXICO pay for that wall. No longer will we be the dumping grounds for terrorists and criminals.
#MAGA


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> You realize FORD is an american brand right? and if that happends Ford will be out of here right? and in a distant reality china will bring here their own brand right?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


*FEAR NOT
We still got the Japanese fabrics here.*


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I sometimes believe that a problem of USA is how they brain-wash people with patriotism.


tbh thats how every country has been since right before wwi


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> You realize FORD is an american brand right? and if that happends Ford will be out of here right? and in a distant reality china will bring here their own brand right?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Haha of course it was my point that selling fords to china would not happen LOL. China coming all the way across the Atlantic to build cars? Sounds like a great business decision.

Don't worry though I will still eat burritos, so I will support the Mexican economy in some way. Viva Mexicooo!


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha you are so angry? why are Mexicans this unhappy with their life?
> 
> To answer your question I created this name for Omar Gonzalez one of my fav players on the US national team in FIFA game. So no I'm not a chicano LOL
> 
> ...


Selling FORDs?! Who the fuck buys that shit?


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Illegal immigration is a crime. That is factual evidence.
> 
> Have a look https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_Act_of_1882


so is jay walking, torrenting, lying under oath, and driving faster than the posted speed limit, but folks do that everyday. Point is how serious is the crime, why is it a crime, what exceptions are there to the crime, what exceptions should we make for it, and what is the appropriate severity of its enforcement


----------



## Enteking (Jan 26, 2017)

He just wants to protect his citizens from the drug dealing and killing Mexican mafia which controls the Mexican police and state. He also announced a new immigration law so that Mexican workers can come in legally. I wish the leader of my country acted to stop criminal illegal immigrants and I would be proud of having a president like Trump.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> *FEAR NOT
> We still got the Japanese fabrics here.*


I don't fear, I just can't stand the idiotic american mind: "nothing is my problem" "is not my fault". We mexicans at least know much shit of our country is because us.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Nope, at least mine isn't. That's because, in WWI my country decided to stay out of it.
We were neutral.

Only when you had your Pearl Harbor incident is when we intervenied with our 201 Squad.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JCCG1989 said:


> I don't fear, I just can't stand the idiotic american mind: "nothing is my problem" "is not my fault". We mexicans at least know much shit of our country is because us.


*AVERAGE AMERICAN*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> *FEAR NOT
> We still got the Japanese fabrics here.*



LOL you really think Toyota is gonna play that game? US is one of their biggest markets:

http://www.fool.com/investing/2017/01/24/toyota-seeks-to-head-off-trump-with-a-big-investme.aspx

Hahaha just watch those tariffs rise.

Build the wall! Build the wall! Build the wall!


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha of course it was my point that selling fords to china would not happen LOL. China coming all the way across the Atlantic to build cars? Sounds like a great business decision.
> 
> Don't worry though I will still eat burritos, so I will support the Mexican economy in some way. Viva Mexicooo!


Japan came al the way the PACIFIC (JAPAN ITS NEXT TO CHINA AND ITS THE PACIFIC OCEAN YOU MORON) to builds cars here, why not coming from else where? BMW is also coming....


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

If only GBA temp had bigger fonts...


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> Japan came al the way the PACIFIC (JAPAN ITS NEXT TO CHINA AND ITS THE PACIFIC OCEAN YOU MORON) to builds cars here, why not coming from else where? BMW is also coming....



To import to America. I really feel bad for y'alls school systems! LOL

Build the wall!


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha of course it was my point that selling fords to china would not happen LOL. China coming all the way across the Atlantic to build cars? Sounds like a great business decision.
> 
> Don't worry though I will still eat burritos, so I will support the Mexican economy in some way. Viva Mexicooo!



Lol, I love people who bury their own credibility, well, mexican land is good enough for Italian, French and Japanese corporations, I think you a economic genius that sees the clarity that big foreig corporations don't, like your own country corporations hahhaa....


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL you really think Toyota is gonna play that game? US is one of their biggest markets:
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/2017/01/24/toyota-seeks-to-head-off-trump-with-a-big-investme.aspx
> 
> ...


Just watch those tarifs rice too on your side and the price of everything going up too, IT WILL BE SHIT TO BOTH SIDES and in the end you will regret Trump, I guarantee it (anybody can make a meme of it?)


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 26, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> so is jay walking, torrenting, lying under oath, and driving faster than the posted speed limit, but folks do that everyday. Point is how serious is the crime, why is it a crime, what exceptions are there to the crime, what exceptions should we make for it, and what is the appropriate severity of its enforcement


That wasn't the point of my comment. Please refer to the comment where someone states that another user isn't providing factual evidence.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> Japan came al the way the PACIFIC (JAPAN ITS NEXT TO CHINA AND ITS THE PACIFIC OCEAN YOU MORON) to builds cars here, why not coming from else where? BMW is also coming....


Toyota and many others had stated that they won't play Trump's games.
That possibly means also Germany's fabrics...

Also... Why would we want Ford?
Is that the only thing YOU can come up?
Wasn't like... 4 or 5 years ago problems with that fabric in México?
Like non-working cars or something like that... because FORD was so bitchy that they decided to pay for cheaper materials to build their products?
YES YOU CAN KEEP THAT.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> To import to America. I really feel bad for y'alls school systems! LOL
> 
> Build the wall!



So? do you understand levels of production and economy? Mexico need the 2nd level activity, not the third, we want to build them, not to buy them haha,


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> To import to America. I really feel bad for y'alls school systems! LOL
> 
> Build the wall!



So? do you understand levels of production and economy? Mexico need the 2nd level activity, not the third, we want to build them, not to buy them haha,


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> Just watch those tarifs rice too on your side and the price of everything going up too, IT WILL BE SHIT TO BOTH SIDES and in the end you will regret Trump, I guarantee it (anybody can make a meme of it?)



Nope! Jobs will come back and factories will be built, there will be tax breaks out of the investment. Plus we can afford a 10% rise a lot more than Mexicans LOL! You'll be riding burritos next!

I'm sorry Mexico is shit but no need to be mad at me for it!


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Toyota and many others had stated that they won't play Trump's games.
> That possibly means also German fabrics...
> 
> Also... Why would we want Ford?
> ...



Don't forget the 35% tax the german foreing policies Ministry threated to Trump in mechanical parts when he twitted bullshit about Germany.,


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Nope! Jobs will come back and factories will be built, there will be tax breaks out of the investment. Plus we can afford a 10% rise a lot more than Mexicans LOL! You'll be riding burritos next!
> 
> I'm sorry Mexico is shit but no need to be mad at me for it!


You can't even build a stable house... how come you will build a working factory?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> So? do you understand levels of production and economy? Mexico need the 2nd level activity, not the third, we want to build them, not to buy them haha,



My point is it's economical for them to build there and sell in America. Tariffs go up, adios Mexico!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You can't even build a stable house... how come you will build a working factory?


Unless... you do achieve to build a fabric... then a storm hits your country and bye bye factories.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You can't even build a stable house... how come you will build a working factory?





Gizametalman said:


> Unless... you do achieve to build a fabric... then a storm hits your country and bye bye factories.



LOL have you seen some cities in Mexico, you call this housing up to code?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


> And?
> 
> You dont either live in Mexico, so it shouldn't also matter to you.
> 
> It doesn't matter for me, I'm just explaining it to the guy who didn't understand the problem the OP stated.


Why do you care? You're French! America-Mexico relations don't affect you!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL have you seen some cities in Mexico, you call this housing up to code?


I dare you, JUST name the place where thar picture is from.
C'mon, say it.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I dare you, JUST name the place where thar picture is from.
> C'mon, say it.



Mexico.


----------



## davhuit (Jan 26, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> Why do you care? You're French! America-Mexico relations don't affect you!



I don't.

My first message was about the guy who said "someone is not racist if he has black friends, which is not a proof" (and which is always the excuse most racist peoples use).

My second message was to explain to someone the wall wasn't the problem, the problem the op explained was "Mexico don't want to pay for it".

Nothing more than that.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh, nice... very smart of you. Yes, an average response from an average american.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Oh, nice... very smart of you. Yes, an average response from an average american.



Easy there! Hahahaha no need to get angry. I just want your Mexican compadres to stop jumping the border illegally. 

Doesn't it upset you that they give up on their country? LOL

Mexico just need to pay for the wall and America will be big brother again!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 26, 2017)

There isn't going to be any fucking wall. Do people think that idiot can just say "We're building a wall!!!", and a wall will be built? Regardless of who pays for it? Do people not realize that he can't just make things happen upon his command? Do people not understand the steps that would need to be gone through, and that others need to vote on it? How many things/people/places it would have to pass through before it could even become possible? Not happening. Period. End of story. Lock topic.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I dare you, JUST name the place where thar picture is from.
> C'mon, say it.


Google: "Mexican crappy houses" profit on the forums, LOL.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Nah, actually no.
I don't care about it.
The less people we have here, the better.
We don't need that kind of person... I think... they suite *your  *life-style... and above else... *your culture.*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Google: "Mexican crappy houses" profit on the forums, LOL.



There was a ton of pictures, I picked the most modest one LOL!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Google: "Mexican crappy houses" profit on the forums, LOL.


Te olvidas que en USA no enseñan Geografía.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Nah, actually no.
> I don't care about it.
> The less people we have here, the better.
> We don't need that kind of person... I think... they suite *your  *life-style... and above else... *your culture.*



LOL nope, it's the Mexicans jumping the border. That means its your people your culture, just keep them in your country will ya!


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Te olvidas que en USA no enseñan Geografía.


No enseñan nada, de hecho. Actually they do not teach a thing.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

D34DL1N3R said:


> There isn't going to be any fucking wall. Do people think that idiot can just say "We're building a wall!!!", and a wall will be built? Regardless of who pays for it? Do people not realize that he can't just make things happen upon his command? Do people not understand the steps that would need to be gone through, and that others need to vote on it? How many things/people/places it would have to pass through before it could even become possible? Not happening. Period. End of story. Lock topic.



It was already approved in 2006. He has the power needed to get a wall built.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Te olvidas que en USA no enseñan Geografía.



This is an English forum... Breaking the rules, guess it's in the Mexican genome! LOL


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for giving us a perfect example of the American Culure.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 26, 2017)

The truth is that no one wants criminals in their countries, Kira where are you?
Seriously you cant discuss with someone saying LOOOOOL every single post


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL nope, it's the Mexicans jumping the border. That means its your people your culture, just keep them in your country will ya!


I lov how you feel like the american hero in the forums, you don't even realize you were my tool to show this forum how the average american kiddo "thinks". Thank you for beign an stereotype.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Thanks for giving us a perfect example of the American Culure.



Following rules? that should be in everyone's culture LOL. I'm just happy we have it here in America, I feel sorry for you it's not the same in the federales states.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Thanks for giving us a perfect example of the American Culure.



You mean the most tolerant place in the world?


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> You mean the most tolerant place in the world?


Tolerant? LOL? How?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I lov how you feel like the american hero in the forums, you don't even realize you were my tool to show this forum how the average american kiddo "thinks". Thank you for beign an stereotype.



Haha it's been fun. I like to learn what triggers Mexicans to jump the border.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

The west is the best! it's why everyone wants to come here.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> This is an English forum... Breaking the rules, guess it's in the Mexican genome! LOL


And why would I write that in english?
You wouldn't understand it either way.
I said: "They don't teach Geography in USA"
That's so important to you?, because, as you've already shown your ignorance hence you can't read a word in castellano.
I don't believe you know more words than "Lol"


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha it's been fun. I like to learn what triggers Mexicans to jump the border.


I know right.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomecallmeBerto said:


> The west is the best! it's why everyone wants to come here.


Another example of american quality. Thank you. USA, USA, USA.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> And why would I write that in english?
> You wouldn't understand it either way.
> I said: "They don't teach Geography in USA"
> That's so important to you?, because, as you've already shown your ignorance hence you can't read a word in castellano.
> I don't believe you know more words than "Lol"



I like to follow rules. This is an English forum. Go start a GBATemp.es LOL. I'll build a fireWALL hehehe 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JCCG1989 said:


> I know right.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Now please convince the compadres to stay in Mexico will ya!


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> And why would I write that in english?
> You wouldn't understand it either way.
> I said: "They don't teach Geography in USA"
> That's so important to you?, because, as you've already shown your ignorance hence you can't read a word in castellano.
> I don't believe you know more words than "Lol"


Than you for that, now he is triggered.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

@el_gonzo


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Tolerant? LOL? How?


How many people have we let in? How many cultures are here? How many benefits have we given them? How many parades do we have to show our support for different cultures?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 26, 2017)

World war three incoming!


Ok, not really, but, I need to ask: What did you mexican do to Trump to make him hate your guts? Did you steal his lunch money at school when he was little?


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> World war three incoming!
> 
> 
> Ok, not really, but, I need to ask: What did you mexican do to Trump to make him hate your guts? Did you steal his lunch money at school when he was little?


Im not fucking around with this one...

But Salma Hayek once said that Trump wanted to date her, and she didn't.
Since then... well... you know the rest.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> View attachment 76372
> @el_gonzo



Haha you cheeky bastard! I've been saving this one:





Trump is about to grab Mexico by the pussy! LOL


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> How many people have we let in? How many cultures are here? How many benefits have we given them? How many parades do we have to show our support for different cultures?


ahem, white racism stereotype, xenophobic steretype, kuklux klan, sovereign citizen associations, black lives matter (yes, they're racist). Many many countries have big inmigrant populations and only in the United Stated it is a political point... in a nation made of inmigrants, ironic isnt it?


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 26, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> World war three incoming!
> 
> 
> Ok, not really, but, I need to ask: What did you mexican do to Trump to make him hate your guts? Did you steal his lunch money at school when he was little?


A lot of american people hates them, not just Trump.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

So... you hate so much Mexicans, that you keep pictures with mexicans on them

Are they yor fetish? or what?
And are you paying me attention because you want me to fuck you in your mouth?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

HotWheelsKid said:


> >Politics discussed on gbatemp
> 
> Just stick to video games.


>General off-topic chat pls


----------



## Flashed (Jan 26, 2017)

No hay de que preocuparse amigos. Let the time talk...


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> So... you hate so much Mexicans, that you keep pictures with mexicans on them
> 
> Are they yor fetish? or what?
> And are you paying me attention because you want me to fuck you in your mouth?


Exactly I was thinking about it, I think the dude is between 14-17 yo.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> So... you hate so much Mexicans, that you keep pictures with mexicans on them
> 
> Are they yor fetish? or what?
> And are you paying me attention because you want me to fuck you in your mouth?



LOL why do you guys get triggered. I don't hate Mexicans, I thought we were just exchanging memes my guacamolean friend!

I don't like illegal immigration. That's it. LOL


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flashed said:


> No hay de que preocuparse amigos. Let the time talk...


Así es. Exactly.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Exactly I was thinking about it, I think the dude is between 14-17 yo.



He's 29 AND RETARDED


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Flashed said:


> No hay de que preocuparse amigos. Let the time talk...


But you're from spain! no need to worry about.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL why do you guys get triggered. I don't hate Mexicans, I thought we were just exchanging memes my guacamolean friend!
> 
> I don't like illegal immigration. That's it. LOL


Good thing the guys isn't triggered, just acting like a triggered slut. Haha. Like the guy that destroy the table but is not raging.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL why do you guys get triggered. I don't hate Mexicans, I thought we were just exchanging memes my guacamolean friend!
> 
> I don't like illegal immigration. That's it. LOL



Oh... and that makes you sad... because you won't get a dick into you anymore?


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> He's 29 AND RETARDED


Really? wow dude, that is sad.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> He's 29 AND RETARDED



Hahaha you cheeky bastard! Yep and I have a high paying job, lucky enough not to have to compete with illegal immigrants. 

Luckily I don't hate my life, it seems you guys have some deep rooted anger. Is it that bad to live in Mexico?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha you cheeky bastard! I've been saving this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you being sarcastic? lmao


Gizametalman said:


> So... you hate so much Mexicans, that you keep pictures with mexicans on them
> 
> Are they yor fetish? or what?
> And are you paying me attention because you want me to fuck you in your mouth?


You're taking it very seriously! maybe he is being sarcastic?


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha you cheeky bastard! Yep and I have a high paying job, lucky enough not to have to compete with illegal immigrants.
> 
> Luckily I don't hate my life, it seems you guys have some deep rooted anger. Is it that bad to live in Mexico?


Whats your job? English teacher in Mexico? LOL


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha you cheeky bastard! Yep and I have a high paying job, lucky enough not to have to compete with illegal immigrants.
> 
> Luckily I don't hate my life, it seems you guys have some deep rooted anger. Is it that bad to live in Mexico?


What is the problem living in méxico? :l


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Are you being sarcastic? lmao
> 
> You're taking it very seriously! maybe he is being sarcastic?


I'm just having fun... we're all compadres here.
I'm Paco, nice to meet you.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 26, 2017)

Rizzorules said:


> A lot of american people hates them, not just Trump.


I know, what I wanted to know is why Trump is so obsessed with mexicans...


Gizametalman said:


> Im not fucking around with this one...
> 
> But Salma Hayek once said that Trump wanted to date her, and she didn't.
> Since then... well... you know the rest.


Seriously? All of this because of a vagina?
Well, now that I think about it, there was a war about a woman named Elena... The war of Troy.


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't know if he's a racist or not, but wanting to build a wall doesn't make him one. As far as Mexico paying for it i think he'll do what he does best and broker a deal. It's a difficult argument right now because on one hand, of course as an American I want to put USA first, but as a South American or European you'd have to say/do the same for your country. I'll tell you one thing, after VW had to pay their fines for dieselgate, you guys might be producing the "classic" beetle again and I'd hate to not be able to get a "new" "old" beetle. So hopefully the door in the wall is big enough to squeeze a rear engine compact through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> ahem, white racism stereotype, xenophobic steretype, kuklux klan, sovereign citizen associations, black lives matter (yes, they're racist). Many many countries have big inmigrant populations and only in the United Stated it is a political point... in a nation made of inmigrants, ironic isnt it?



KKK pretty much dead I mean sure they are around but nobody listens or cares out them.
sovereign citizen associations - a bunch of nut jobs...everywhere has them.
BLM - we are an extremely leftist country 
white racism stereotype - what do you mean? Do you mean that white people are the only ones who are racist? Yeah again extremely leftist country
xenophobic stereotype - Talking about Muslism? Yeah look at Europe that is working out sooo well.

Why we are the best..why do you think everyone wants to move here.
1.riches place in the world.
2. best schools
3. most opportunities

I could go on but nah


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha you cheeky bastard! Yep and I have a high paying job, lucky enough not to have to compete with illegal immigrants.
> 
> Luckily I don't hate my life, it seems you guys have some deep rooted anger. Is it that bad to live in Mexico?


Well since probably I have a much higher paid job than you since I'm educated and that reflects in my way to write, the fact that I know another languaje than my original and that I know how basic things work without losing my head to racial or stereotypic slurs... well...


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Are you being sarcastic? lmao
> 
> You're taking it very seriously! maybe he is being sarcastic?



Thank god. somebody who can take a meme! LOL



Rizzorules said:


> Whats your job? English teacher in Mexico? LOL



I oversee biostatistics in clinical trials for a pharmaceutical company.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I'm just having fun... we're all compadres here.
> I'm Paco, nice to meet you.


Remember me? nudes? was a joke, bro, i don't know why do you taking so seriously xD
howdy


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

lostboysteve said:


> I don't know if he's a racist or not, but wanting to build a wall doesn't make him one. As far as Mexico paying for it i think he'll do what he does best and broker a deal. It's a difficult argument right now because on one hand, of course as an American I want to put USA first, but as a South American or European you'd have to say/do the same for your country. I'll tell you one thing, after VW had to pay their fines for dieselgate, you guys might be producing the "classic" beetle again and I'd hate to not be able to get a "new" "old" beetle. So hopefully the door in the wall is big enough to squeeze a rear engine compact through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again NO, you don't have to be in your country side, you have to be fair. USA have all their right to build their wall or any inmigrant policy BUT they need it to do in with their money.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

The... fuck?
Really? You're that kid?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Well since probably I have a much higher paid job than you since I'm educated and that reflects in my way to write, the fact that I know another languaje than my original and that I know how basic things work without losing my head to racial or stereotypic slurs... well...



Here you go again calling me racist and uneducated for disliking illegal immigration. I very much doubt you have a higher paying job LOL, I pretty much buy 3DS for fun these days.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Thank god. somebody who can take a meme! LOL


Meh, no problem.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Gizametalman said:


> The... fuck?
> Really? You're that kid?


ummmmm, not a kid.
and no im not a fucking kid.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Here you go again calling me racist for disliking illegal immigration. I very much doubt you have a higher paying job LOL, I pretty much buy 3DS for fun these days.


Basically you work for me, since I'm a physician... and you're, what did you say?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Here you go again calling me racist and uneducated for disliking illegal immigration. I very much doubt you have a higher paying job LOL, I pretty much buy 3DS for fun these days.


"Pacos", "ride on a burrito", "compadres", totally non related to stereotypical racism uh?


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Meh, no problem.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ok ok, sorry, don't get triggered unlike others when you discover their sexual fantasies with Mexican Paco's,


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Basically you work for me, since I'm a physician... and you're, what did you say?



LOL a physician in Mexico? Not enough money in that market. Hahaha we only patent with FDA and PMDA.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Ok ok, sorry, don't get triggered unlike others when you discover their sexual fantasies with Mexican Paco's,


Why do you taked the last time so seriously? Dx i was being sarcastic.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL a physician in Mexico? Not enough money in that market. Hahaha we only patent with FDA and PMDA.


Ouch, did I touch something sensitive?


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 26, 2017)

Can you still get burro shows in Mexico? Cuz that's kind of reason enough for a wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Basically you work for me, since I'm a physician... and you're, what did you say?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



LOL c'mon its a joke. Why do you guys get so angry. You are calling Americans trailer trash, don't see me throwing a fit. LOL


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Mexico.





Gizametalman said:


> I'm just having fun... we're all compadres here.
> I'm Paco, nice to meet you.


I'm Paco too! COMPADRE!!!! xD


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Basically you work for me, since I'm a physician... and you're, what did you say?




You know, that may be a fancy way to say:
I produce and sell drugs to others.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL a physician in Mexico? Not enough money in that market. Hahaha we only patent with FDA and PMDA.


we have physician too 
Mexico can be a corrupted country, but we have some good stuff too!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Ouch, did I touch something sensitive?



How was that angry? LOL.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL c'mon its a joke. Why do you guys get so angry. You are calling Americans trailer trash, don't see me throwing a fit. LOL


 I didn't... I called you *A proud average american. *But since you called youself Trailer Trash... then ok... I give you that.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

lostboysteve said:


> Can you still get burro shows in Mexico? Cuz that's kind of reason enough for a wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

An


lostboysteve said:


> Can you still get burro shows in Mexico? Cuz that's kind of reason enough for a wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


other quality contestant.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> we have physician too
> Mexico can be a corrupted country, but we have some good stuff too!



No I meant the market for pharmaceutical products. Maybe this is a language barrier thing. We invest in countries with higher prices on pharma products.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> How was that angry? LOL.


Sorry you didn't have access to proper education in the biggest world economy...


----------



## davhuit (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL c'mon its a joke. Why do you guys get so angry. You are calling Americans trailer trash, don't see me throwing a fit. LOL


some mexicans can get angry easily


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I didn't... I called you *A proud average american. *But since you called youself Trailer Trash... then ok... I give you that.



I thought there was a post on another thread about the south. Burned me there LOL. Don't know why you are mad I just want your illegal brothers deported and prevented from entering our country.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


>


LMAOOOO JUST LIKE THIS


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

DUDE! I'm not mad!
I'm just taking a part of your sick and twisted fantasies with Mexicans.
I'm doing you a favor.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Sorry you didn't have access to proper education in the biggest world economy...



Haha the funny thing is I did. You guys are so easily triggered LOL.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha the funny thing is I did. You guys are so easily triggered LOL.


Yeah honey, whatever runs your wheels


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> DUDE! I'm not mad!
> I'm just taking a part of your sick and twisted fantasies with Mexicans.
> I'm doing you a favor.



My only dream is that we build a wall and Mexico pays for it. Soon to be a goal by the Trump administration!


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I thought there was a post on another thread about the south. Burned me there LOL. Don't know why you are mad I just want your illegal brothers deported and prevented from entering our country.


OK FINE! SHUT UP AND SEND THEM BACK ALREADY. BUT PAY FOR YOUR OWN RETARDED WALLS AND ALSO SCRAP THE NAFTA ALREADY, I DONT WANNA BE YOUR FRIEND NO MORE! xD


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

I never thought Americans had such a big pussy... You just can't have enough don't you?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Yeah honey, whatever runs your wheels



The executive order keeping out illegal Mexicans is definitely running my wheels!


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> My only dream is that we build a wall and Mexico pays for it. Soon to be a goal by the Trump administration!


Do you think really mexico will pay the wall? :s


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Well... Again... Paco's outta' here.
If you ever need Mexican dick again, you know where you can find it, you *proud average american guy.*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I never thought Americans had such a big pussy... You just can't have enough don't you?



Trump is about to grab Mexico by the pussy! And there is nothing the federales can do to stop it!


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

**grabs popcorn*
My thread is a hell lmao*


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The executive order keeping out illegal Mexicans is definitely running my wheels!


High-five son, you got it


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Well... Again... Paco's outta' here.
> If you ever need Mexican dick again, you know where you can find it, you *proud average american guy.*



Adios my guacamolean friend!


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Trump is about to grab Mexico by the pussy! And there is nothing the federales can do to stop it!


*Do you REALLY THINK TRUMP WILL HAVE A WAR WITH MEXICO?!?!*
.________________________.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> **grabs popcorn*
> My thread is a hell lmao*


I'm having fun.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> **grabs popcorn*
> My thread is a hell lmao*


Well, if you could try to stop beign the average ignorant sheep mexican, that would be just nice.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Do you think really mexico will pay the wall? :s



Yes Mexico will pay for the wall as they should. They are illegal immigrants from Mexico after all.


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

yay! racism rampant! Can we start burning some minority already?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I'm having fun.





JCCG1989 said:


> Well, if you could try to stop beign the average ignorant sheep mexican, that would be just nice.


Let's keep this hell on lmao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Yes Mexico will pay for the wall as they should. They are illegal immigrants from Mexico after all.


Wow, then you're racist after all? O.o


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Let's keep this hell on lmao


Exactly why our country is shit, actually.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> *Do you REALLY THINK TRUMP WILL HAVE A WAR WITH MEXICO?!?!*
> .________________________.



No, I don't think it would ever come to that. If it did, it would be the shortest war in all of history LOL


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> No, I don't think it would ever come to that. If it did, it would be the shortest war in all of history LOL


lmao then let illegal mexicans stay in usa lmaooo


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Let's keep this hell on lmao
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



How am I racist? I believe Mexico should pay for a wall to keep it's Mexican citizens inside their own country.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> No, I don't think it would ever come to that. If it did, it would be the shortest war in all of history LOL


Yeah, because China and Russia does not exist.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> lmao then let illegal mexicans stay in usa lmaooo


HE'S NOT RACIST

Just retarded.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> yay! racism rampant! Can we start burning some minority already?



No racism here fella. Everyone is just against illegal immigration.


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

H


el_gonz87 said:


> No, I don't think it would ever come to that. If it did, it would be the shortest war in all of history LOL


Like a 30 minute war or something like that, maybe more if your jet fighter pilots stop to eat some tacos before bombing the shit out of us.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> How am I racist? I believe Mexico should pay for a wall to keep it's Mexican citizens inside their own country.


*But paying for a stupid wall?!?!!? what idea is that?!?!!?*
i repeat, mexico will no pay the wall


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Yeah, because China and Russia does not exist.



HAHAHAHA yep you are brilliant. Do you honestly believe that? LOL


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> HE'S NOT RACIST
> 
> Just retarded.


Or maybe other thing...?


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> No racism here fella. Everyone is just against illegal immigration.


I said I WANNA BURN MINORITIES, Not Jews though, that would be to chiche you know?


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> HAHAHAHA yep you are brilliant. Do you honestly believe that? LOL


Haha, now that is desilucional bro? do you think Russia and China are your friends?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> *But paying for a stupid wall?!?!!? what idea is that?!?!!?*
> i repeat, mexico will no pay the wall



Your country has failed to keep it's citizens in it's country. I get it Mexico sucks, but come here legally.

It's time for the wall!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Or maybe other thing...?


like... average american?


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> like... average american?


AVERAGE in caps, please.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Your country has failed to keep it's citizens in it's country. I get it Mexico sucks, but come here legally.
> 
> It's time for the wall!


WALL'D
but really i think you're a little stupid, sorry! Peña Nieto (AKA mexico president) he sayed didn't pay the wall.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> like... average american?



The mexican dream! LOL


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Haha, now that is desilucional bro? do you think Russia and China are your friends?


The most powerul bomb USA has made is 100 times more powerful than the one thrown in Hiroshima.
Then we have North Korea's who's 50 times more powerful than those Americans.
Then we have Russia's which is 400 times bigger and more powerful than Korean's.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The mexican dream! LOL


Undereducated, ignorant and mono-languaje speaker? YES PLEASE.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> WALL'D
> but really i think you're a little stupid, sorry! Peña Nieto (AKA mexico president) he sayed didn't pay the wall.



Wait and see. He will regret this, he's on twitter saying he wants a deal. Just watch NAFTA get waived in his face. You will pay for that wall. LOL


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> How am I racist? I believe Mexico should pay for a wall to keep it's Mexican citizens inside their own country.


My citizens are free to go wherever the fuck they want if you've got a problem with that, well I guess you can fuck yourself.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The mexican dream! LOL


lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Wait and see. He will regret this, he's on twitter saying he wants a deal. Just watch NAFTA get waived in his face. You will pay for that wall. LOL


Nah, wait and you'll see


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> AVERAGE in caps, please.


They just won't get it... no matter how big, how bold, how small I write it... it just won't.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> The most powerul bomb USA has made is 100 times more powerful than the one thrown in Hiroshima.
> Then we have North Korea's who's 50 times more powerful than those Americans.
> Then we have Russia's which is 400 times bigger and more powerful than Korean's.


Not in accord with you in that. US is the most powerful military nation in the world but... You need to think battling in different fronts when the other huge military potencies are your enemies.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> My citizens are free to go wherever the fuck they want if you've got a problem with that, well I guess you can fuck yourself.



They aren't free to enter my country illegally. Hence, wall! LOL


----------



## davhuit (Jan 26, 2017)

That would make a good tv reality show.

USA vs Mexico, the looser will pay the wall!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> The most powerul bomb USA has made is 100 times more powerful than the one thrown in Hiroshima.
> Then we have North Korea's who's 50 times more powerful than those Americans.
> Then we have Russia's which is 400 times bigger and more powerful than Korean's.



Oh boy, you call people retarded!! You really think Russia or China would intervene? LOL The big powers are basically allowed to do what they want look at Crimea and the South Chine Sea lol.

No books just manuels! LOL


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Wait and see. He will regret this, he's on twitter saying he wants a deal. Just watch NAFTA get waived in his face. You will pay for that wall. LOL


Oh yeah PEÑA NIETO formely known as "The stupidest and most retarded president currently in power" before Trump took his title from him.
Yeah, forgot about him, yes, yes, I guess we are paying after all. shit.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

davhuit said:


> That would make a good tv reality show.
> 
> USA vs Mexico, the looser will pay the wall!


Japan should make anime with this.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Not in accord with you in that. US is the most powerful military nation in the world but... You need to think battling in different fronts when the other huge military potencies are your enemies.



But Russia has been developing Nuclear Weapons since WW2.
I just read it somewhere.

Even if they have like... many of those stupid patriots who throws themelves into the war for nothing, Russia could easily dissapear WITH JUST ONE BOMB the territory on a radious of 400km on the rounfd... pretty much a quarter of USA.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Do you think really mexico will pay the wall? :s


We have a trade deficit with Mexico, we also send Mexico billion of dollars in aide. We can pay for the wall by not sending Mexico free money.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Not in accord with you in that. US is the most powerful military nation in the world but... You need to think battling in different fronts when the other huge military potencies are your enemies.



But Russia has been developing Nuclear Weapons since WW2.
I just read it somewhere.

Even if they have like... many of those stupid patriots who throws themelves into the war for nothing, Russia could easily dissapear WITH JUST ONE BOMB the territory on a radious of 400km on the round... pretty much a quarter of USA.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Dude, i didn't want look this
> 
> HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
> But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> ...



I am sorry to hear that. I feel you but you have to understand that an illegal immigration is steal the jobs from legal immigration and migration people. They can bring diseases without a vaccine to America. It's dangerous too. An legal immigration and legal migration need a job, you know. 

An illegal immigration is welcome here as long as they sign up for a green card to be an legal immigration. What they did is wrong. I don't like Trump either but you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> They aren't free to enter my country illegally. Hence, wall! LOL


Don't be stupid, entering your country illegally is free (unless you hire those shitty guides through the desert), entering legally THAT costs.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> But Russia has been developing Nuclear Weapons since WW2.
> I just read it somewhere.
> 
> Even if they have like... many of those stupid patriots who throws themelves into the war for nothing, Russia could easily dissapear WITH JUST ONE BOMB the territory on a radious of 400km on the rounfd... pretty much a quarter of USA.



LOL do you keep up with modern politics? Russia wanted Trump. A war with Mexico could hardly be called a war, just a rezoning LOL!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tortitamal said:


> Don't be stupid, enter your country illegally is free (unless you hire those shitty guides through the desert), entering legally THAT costs.



Touche, it's not their "right" is a more appropriate term. Either way, they need to stay in Hoajacas.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Not in accord with you in that. US is the most powerful military nation in the world but... You need to think battling in different fronts when the other huge military potencies are your enemies.


Lol nope, Turkey  has the biggest army in the world, Japan has the biggest Naval fleet in the world. Russian spetsnaz had the toughest training of all soldiers in the world. Belgium is the biggest military gun producer in the world. How is the US the most powerful military nation in the world ?


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> *But paying for a stupid wall?!?!!? what idea is that?!?!!?*
> i repeat, mexico will no pay the wall


He stated Mexico needs to pay for the wall because of the trade deficit, I'd also like to point out, the Mexican president, met with Trump before and during the interview stated Mexico would help with the wall.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> We have a trade deficit with Mexico, we also send Mexico billion of dollars in aide. We can pay for the wall by not sending Mexico free money.



They don't get it. Mexicans will really suffer if they keep this up. I feel sorry they aren't taking the easier path.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I feel you but you have to understand that an illegal immigration is steal the jobs from legal immigration and migration people. They can bring diseases without a vaccine to America. It's dangerous too. An legal immigration and legal migration need a job too. The illegal immigration is welcome here as long as they sign up for a green card to be an legal immigration. What they did is wrong. I don't like Trump either but you know what I am talking about.


We're not talking illegal immigration...
Just how Trump want's us to pay for it.

It's absurd in many ways. 
Then the _average american _appeared and... i think he has fantasies with salchichas and stuff... but it's a secret. So shhh...


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> He stated Mexico needs to pay for the wall because of the trade deficit, I'd also like to point out, the Mexican president, met with Trump before and during the interview stated Mexico would help with the wall.


Ummmmm, nopeeeee?


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL do you keep up with modern politics? Russia wanted Trump. A war with Mexico could hardly be called a war, just a rezoning LOL!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The Fuck is a "Hoajacas"?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Just how Trump want's us to pay for it.


that


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Lol nope, Turkey  has the biggest army in the world, Japan has the biggest Naval fleet in the world. Russian spetsnaz had the toughest training of all soldiers in the world. Belgium is the biggest gun producer in the world. How is the US the most powerful military nation in the world ?



Because we have the most advanced technology for our military. The F-22 would destroy any foreign plane out there. Hence why we do not sell it.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Ummmmm, nopeeeee?



I watched the interview on TV live so...


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Ummmmm, nopeeeee?


Umnmmm yes, PEÑA NIETO is a "lamehuevos agachon" (A Coward ball sucker in english)


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> lamehuevos agachon


LMAOOOOOOOOO
I mean "paying the wall will support trump"


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Because we have the most advanced technology for our military. The F-22 would destroy any foreign plane out there. Hence why we do not sell it.


You do know that's a load of crap do you ? Plus you do know that most guns your soldiers use are produced here in Belgium so most technology you use is ours actually.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> We're not talking illegal immigration...
> Just how Trump want's us to pay for it.
> 
> It's absurd in many ways.
> Then the _average american _appeared and... i think he has fantasies with salchichas and stuff... but it's a secret. So shhh...



LOL go write so more fiction about how Russia is gonna protect Mexico. LOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> I watched the interview on TV live so...


nopenopenopenope


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Because we have the most advanced technology for our military. The F-22 would destroy any foreign plane out there. Hence why we do not sell it.


Yes USA  is the most powerful military force in the world and also has the largest number of nuclear waeapons  ( but not the "bigger" per se, China has more soldiers for example)


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL go write so more fiction about how Russia is gonna protect Mexico. LOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!


Go and write "México will pay the wall!"


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL go write so more fiction about how Russia is gonna protect Mexico. LOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!


The fuck? I never said that we needed their protection.
Now do you see how you're the one having sick fantasies here?

Why would you think that Russia cares about you?
Your drugs?.... er... I mean.. Your pharmacy products?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You do know that's a load of crap do you ? Plus you do know that most guns your soldiers use are produced here in Belgium so most technology you use is ours actually.



The US doesn't even use soldiers as a primary attack. We bomb and then our ground troops swoop in, shock and awe! LOL


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> Yes USA  is the most powerful military force in the world and also has the largest number of nuclear waeapons  ( but not the "bigger" per se, China has more soldiers for example)


No it's not the most powerful military force in the world. That's stuff you Americans Always tell yourself. But that doesn't make it true. Like i said, Turkey has the biggest army in the world, Japan has the biggest naval fleet in the world, Russians soldiers had the toughest training in the world. And all guns soldiers use in the US are mostly produced by Belgium seeing as the FN and P90, FAL, F2000, FN CAL, FN MAG, SCAR, FN Browning, BALISTA and so on are belgian guns


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> We're not talking illegal immigration...
> Just how Trump want's us to pay for it.
> 
> It's absurd in many ways.
> Then the _average american _appeared and... i think he has fantasies with salchichas and stuff... but it's a secret. So shhh...



Nono, Mexico pay the wall is due to prevent the immigration from enter. Thats illegal and stealing jobs from people in the USA who pay the tax.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jan 26, 2017)

I never understood the need for nationalism. Call me a SJW all you want but I'm still a proud believer of the idea that all man are equal.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nono, Mexico pay the wall is due to prevent the immigration from enter. Thats illegal and stealing jobs from people in the USA who pay the tax.



Obvously... you don't know the issue...


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 26, 2017)

This is sad really.

One of his first actions was to block aborption funds. This enough should be a red flag for many people that he's not just here to save America. It isn't just about protecting your (the US) country, but to dictate a certain way of life too.

In a dictatorship, people have at least the comfort of knowing they didn't choose what happens. The same can not be said for the US right now, or Germany before that.

Pretty much everyone agrees that something needs to be done about illegal immigration. Many countries face this issue actually. This isnt a problem just with america (not everyone is attracted by you, and certainly not this year). Fortunately, not everyone is that stupid.
No. Building a wall is not just protecting the US. Not without negociation, not while bullying/humiliating an economic partner (and legal immigrants) for it.

To our Mexican friends here: you are not humiliated by this, at least not nearly as much as a huge part of the american people who are now laughed at by the rest of the world who having voted for a bully. You have the rest of the world on your side, why the hell do you care so much about self centered biggots?

Oh, and to whoever said illegal immigrants are all rapists/killers/whatever. Congrats. Im certain this will all stop after Trump will be done with his wall.
... at least the excuse that guns are just there to defend yourself will not work anymore... waaait.... no. Gotta need yar guns to be a real man.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Obvously... you don't know the issue...



Yes, I do. I am just saying it from my point of view.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> why the hell do you care so much about self centered biggots?


Because world is a hell


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes, I do. I am just saying it from my point of view.


And yet... We're not talking about Illegal Immigration.
I FUCKING AGREE WITH THAT!

It's about the fucking wall. A useless wall... because... tunnels.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> And yet... We're not talking about Illegal Immigration.
> I FUCKING AGREE WITH THAT!
> 
> It's about the fucking wall. A useless wall... because... tunnels.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/26/politics/donald-trump-mexico-import-tax-border-wall/index.html

Adios Mexico, sorry you guys are making it more difficult on yourself. Just pay for the wall, so that your people don't suffer as the country implodes LOL


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> No it's not the most powerful military force in the world. That's stuff you Americans Always tell yourself. But that doesn't make it true. Like i said, Turkey has the biggest army in the world, Japan has the biggest naval fleet in the world, Russians soldiers had the toughest training in the world. And all guns soldiers use in the US are mostly produced by Belgium seeing as the FN and P90, FAL, F2000 and so on are belgian guns


Nope dude, USA has a bigger naval fleet than Japan, USA's Fleet is the world largest. Turkey is the 8TH strongest army in the world


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


>



It's not about illegal immigration though LOL


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> A useless wall


Anyway, we will jump it without any problem. let's go.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> This is sad really.
> 
> One of his first actions was to block aborption funds. This enough should be a red flag for many people that he's not just here to save America. It isn't just about protecting your (the US) country, but to dictate a certain way of life too.
> 
> ...



The abortion thing isn't a red flag. More people are for that than you care to think.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It's not about illegal immigration though LOL



Actually I'm pretty sure it is, and yet, despite the fact that he wants to curtail illegal activity, people are treating illegality as a race.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It's not about illegal immigration though LOL



Yeah but whatever. GROWLING!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure it is, and yet, despite the fact that he wants to curtail illegal activity, people are treating illegality as a race.



I'm laughing at the mexicans posting it's not about illegal immigration


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> Nope dude, USA has a bigger naval fleet than Japan, USA's Fleet is the world largest. Turkey is the 8TH strongest army in the world


Yeah i double checked that from the navy and seems i was wrong but i never said the strongest army. I said the biggest army meaning in most soldiers, but seems i was going by old numbers that i still remember from 10 years ago in school but numbers and technology doesn't mean shit. You know why the US used the atom bomb no ? It was because the US was losing the war against Japan despite them being lower in numbers and so on.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yeah but whatever. GROWLING!



LOL I know me too! It's been a few pages of this LOL


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure it is, and yet, despite the fact that he wants to curtail illegal activity, people are treating illegality as a race.


Yea h everybody knows that "All illegal aliens in US = Illegal Mexicans Only"


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm laughing at the mexicans posting it's not about illegal immigration



Oh.. okay then, yeah, this thread is giving off some bad vibes



Tortitamal said:


> Yea h everybody knows that "All illegal aliens in US = Illegal Mexicans Only"



Thanks for putting words in my mouth, appreciated


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL I know me too! It's been a few pages of this LOL


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Let keep this hell growling, i don't know about politics and that things, i just enjoy... watching... this hell...


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> This is sad really.
> 
> One of his first actions was to block aborption funds. This enough should be a red flag for many people that he's not just here to save America. It isn't just about protecting your (the US) country, but to dictate a certain way of life too.
> 
> ...




Trust me... We're not being humilliated here.
Specially if those "humilliations" comes from an undereducated and *proud average american with autism,*
I AGREE WITH YOU IN EVERYTHING.
Even I hate illegal immigration.

AND SINCE YOU SEEM LIKE A REASONABLE PERSON WORHTY OF MY TIME I'll explain my point of view.

Sincerely, I don't give a fuck about humans, no matter what they've done, no matter where they're from. I *hate everyone equally.*
But that doesn't give me the rights to come here and say what you should or shouldn't do.
If Immigrants are "brave" enough to go and work for someone else, then WHY THE FUCK don't they stay in their countries and work as hard as if they were working in the USA?
Now, the main work source of your country COMES from illegal Immigrants.
And democrats won't let Trump get what he desires.
Because, DEMOCRATS prefers to pay cheap for jobs well done. Something that *an average proud american* wouldn't be able to do. C´mon, its true. We all know it.

I hate how anyone (average proud american) comes here and claims that EVERY FUCKING ILLEGAL is Mexican.
Fucking hate that.


Because REAL MEXICANS stays and have the guts to grow in their own country, for their own families, for their own good!

Sometimes, I hate how they collectively call every immigrant a Mexican.
"Since they use MY COUNTRY to trasverse to YOUR COUNTRY, hence they should be Mexicans, because they com _from _Mexico"
That's your fucking logic?

And now Trump want's us to pay for YOUR MISTAKES.
If you weren't so greedy to take ANY job, or at least KNOW HOW TO DO IT RIGHT, maybe immigrants shouldn't be taking YOUR JOBS.


I dare to be like this, because I'm a Mexican working hard IN MY COUNTRY for MY FAMILY, for MY PURPOSES.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> Yea h everybody knows that "All illegal aliens in US = Illegal Mexicans Only"



Nobody said illegal mexicans. This is a new form of dyslexia LOL!


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The abortion thing isn't a red flag. More people are for that than you care to think.


This doesnt really matter in the grand scheme of things. It's other people telling a few mothers who may or may not have wanted their children, for multiple reasons (rape being one of them) to suck it up.
This isnt affecting their life, barely their faith, yet they chose to make the life of some people harder.

If tomorrow 10 people tell me I should not be gay, im not going to give a shit about it, because the law protects me from people who feel they can judge others that didnt wrong them. Same thing here.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Trust me... We're not being humilliated here.
> Specially if those "humilliations" comes from an undereducated and *proud average american with autism,*
> I AGREE WITH YOU IN EVERYTHING.
> Even I hate illegal immigration.
> ...



I feel sad for Mexico. Sincerely. This US v Mexico drama shouldn't have been public. Mexico should have payed for the wall quietly.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



deinonychus71 said:


> This doesnt really matter in the grand scheme of things. It's other people telling a few mothers who may or may not have wanted their children, for multiple reasons (rape being one of them) to suck it up.
> This isnt affecting their life, barely their faith, yet they chose to make the life of some people harder.
> 
> If tomorrow 10 people tell me I should not be gay, im not going to give a shit about it, because the law protects me from people who feel they can judge others that didnt wrong them. Same thing here.



LOL it's about tax payer dollars, nobody is over ruling row v wade.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Nobody said illegal mexicans. This is a new form of dyslexia LOL!


what


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> This doesnt really matter in the grand scheme of things. It's other people telling a few mothers who may or may not have wanted their children, for multiple reasons (rape being one of them) to suck it up.
> This isnt affecting their life, barely their faith, yet they chose to make the life of some people harder.
> 
> If tomorrow 10 people tell me I should not be gay, im not going to give a shit about it, because the law protects me from people who feel they can judge others that didnt wrong them. Same thing here.


Abortion law should be tougher. In Europe it's illegal to do abortion after 3 months since it starts to develop a consciousness after 3 months so that makes it murder. It should be banned everywhere after 3 months and only be allowed in extreme cases like rape and so on.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> what



Most people on this forum read "illegal immigration" and assume "illegal mexicans".


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> illegal mexicans.


k


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah i double checked that from the navy and seems i was wrong but i never said the strongest army. I said the biggest army meaning in most soldiers, but seems i was going by old numbers that i still remember from 10 years ago in school but numbers and technology doesn't mean shit. You know why the US used the atom bomb no ? It was because the US was losing the war against Japan despite them being lower in numbers and so on.



Even then, the atomic bomb was made by german scientist... as far as history tells.
Oh no! They took out their job. Maybe they could be proud of it, if they were good enough to create it before germany.


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah i double checked that from the navy and seems i was wrong but i never said the strongest army. I said the biggest army meaning in most soldiers, but seems i was going by old numbers that i still remember from 10 years ago in school but numbers and technology doesn't mean shit. You know why the US used the atom bomb no ? It was because the US was losing the war against Japan despite them being lower in numbers and so on.


 USA was already close to win the war against japan, some say they used to bomb so the japanese would surrender faster without the need of an invation of the japanese mainland (AKA JAPANESE NORMANDY) but I believe the were checking out the power of their new toy.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 26, 2017)

I


kumikochan said:


> Abortion law should be tougher. In Europe it's illegal to do abortion after 3 months since it starts to develop a consciousness after 3 months so that makes it murder. It should be banned everywhere after 3 months and only be allowed in extreme cases like rape and so on.


I'm European too by the way (well used to be)
The when its morally acceptable can be discussed but again. This all has to do with the way he does things, by pretty much bullying his way to what he wants. You don't rule a country and world alone. Not for long.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> I
> 
> I'm European too by the way (well used to be)
> The when its morally acceptable can be discussed but again. This all has to do with the way he does things, by pretty much bullying his way to what he wants. You don't rule a country and world alone. Not for long.


I'm not saying the way he's doing it is correct but either way abortion law should be more strict since after 3 months the baby starts to develop a consciousness wich is murder.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah i double checked that from the navy and seems i was wrong but i never said the strongest army. I said the biggest army meaning in most soldiers, but seems i was going by old numbers that i still remember from 10 years ago in school but numbers and* technology doesn't mean shit.* You know why the US used the atom bomb no ? It was because the US was losing the war against Japan despite them being lower in numbers and so on.



Hahahaha! Thanks for playing! LOL


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha! Thanks for playing! LOL


Learn a bit of grammar will ya ?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Learn a bit of grammar will ya ?



No, it is correct grammar.


----------



## xtheman (Jan 26, 2017)

only read 2 pages but


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

I like tacos al pastor, I'm mexican, does that make me a Cliché?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> No, it is correct grammar.


It's actually : No, it's correct grammar use.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> It's actually : No, it's correct grammar use.


You have an extra space before the ":", but hey who am I to judge LOL.

Do you still believe technology doesn't mean shit?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> You have an extra space before the ":", but hey who am I to judge LOL.
> 
> Do you still believe technology doesn't mean shit?


Well maybe it does because if you had some then Mexico wouldn't be broke as shit.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> I like tacos al pastor, I'm mexican, does that make me a Cliché?



Fuck I like tacos al pastor. Dammit! Now I'm gonna have to go with the burrito loco.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> Well maybe it does because if you had some then Mexico wouldn't be broke as shit.



I am missing the relevance here... I am American. LOL


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 26, 2017)

There is already a wall on the border. He's just going to make a bigger one.

Absolutely NOTHING will change for you. If you're not a drug dealer, rapist, robber, etc, nothing will change. You'll be getting into the USA the same way as ever and your country will lose nothing, besides foreign jobs ( which would be your own fault ).


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Fuck I like tacos al pastor. Dammit! Now I'm gonna have to go with the burrito loco.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Your name does sound more Mexican then American tho. You sure you're not an illegal ?


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

AMERICA FIRST!  We in America now have a POTUS who believes in putting our country first.  If you do not like it OH Well and go find your safe space and wait for mommy to bring the titty!
We are DONE with all this stupid little mellenial, crybaby, snowflake, I deserve everything, and if you disagree with me" Bullshit!  IT"S OVER!!! 
Get Over It!  Go live your Fascist life elswhere!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I'm not saying the way he's doing it is correct but either way abortion law should be more strict since after 3 months the baby starts to develop a consciousness wich is murder.


Do you want facts?

A human baby develops it's Nervous System roughly at 4-5 weeks after it's been conceibed.
A baby can't develope a conciousness until... 2-3 years after it's born.
This is because, *Consciousness *is derived in the brain, and every activity in the brain is chemical.
These chemicals creates passageways through your neurons.
If a human hasn't experienced anything, it won't have those neuronal activity, hence won't be "conscious" of what's going on.
Like for instance, being aware of a memory of childhood.

So, aborting a fucking human is not illegal in that matter.
Neither can feel pain because it's nervous system isn't developed yet (again, roughly 4-5 weeks) even if the embryo has already a nervous system, and a brain, it can't recognize immediately pain, because it's not embed yet within the human conciousness.
Yes, a human starts developing conciousness before it's born.
Hence, Abortion is not affecting the human who's yet to be born.

If we were to touch that subject... how about: What if humans could abstence of having sex? Or better yer, using a comdom, or any other contraceptive method?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Do you want facts?
> 
> A human baby develops it's Nervous System roughly at 4-5 weeks after it's been conceibed.
> A baby can't develope a conciousness until... 2-3 years after it's born.
> ...


No a baby does after 3 months. It starts to think for itself after 3 months, it starts to feel. Consciousness means knowing you're alive. And yeah it does after 3 months. Been enough studies by scientists and not half baked wannabe scientists on GBATEMP that think they know some stuff. Rather believe those official studies done by real scientists


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> No a baby does after 3 months. It starts to think for itself after 3 months, it starts to feel. Consciousness means knowing you're alive. And yeah it does after 3 months. Been enough studies by scientists and not half baked wannabe scientists on GBATEMP that think they know some stuff. Rather believe those official studies done by real scientists


Suit yourself.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Your name does sound more Mexican then American tho. You sure you're not an illegal ?



Haha I already explained this, it's my xbox live account named after my fav FIFA player Omar Gonzales from US national team.

I don't use my real name online LOL.

Still dodging the fact you contradicted yourself in your post about military, you were so passionate about it too, I was just having a laugh! No need to get angry, LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Gizametalman said:


> Do you want facts?
> 
> A human baby develops it's Nervous System roughly at 4-5 weeks after it's been conceibed.
> A baby can't develope a conciousness until... 2-3 years after it's born.
> ...



You most certainly should not reproduce! LOL


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha I already explained this, it's my xbox live account named after my fav FIFA player Omar Gonzales from US national team.
> 
> I don't use my real name online LOL.
> 
> Still dodging the fact you contradicted yourself in your post about military, you were so passionate about it too, I was just having a laugh! No need to get angry, LOL


And i said, Japan had a much smaller army but they still kicked your ass that you had to use an atom bomb because they were beating you in every single way possible. So the size of an army doesn't mean shit and there are enough examples of smaller armies beating bigger armies. A small farmers town like Rome conquered the world, Nazi Germany almost winning against the whole world if they didn't fight Russia. African tribe winning against the English. My city were Asterix and Obelix is based on defeating Julius Caesar over and over again. Technology and size of your army doesn't mean shit


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

It seems to me ever other nationality is worried they or their families will be deported.
If you would actually listen to your POTUS, you would understand this is for Illegal Criminal Aliens and Terrorists.

You still whining now?






But this is acually how it needs to be:


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> And i said, Japan had a much smaller army but they still kicked your ass that you had to use an atom bomb because they were beating you in every single way possible. So the size of an army doesn't mean shit and there are enough examples of smaller armies beating bigger armies.



LOL here is your post:



kumikochan said:


> Yeah i double checked that from the navy and seems i was wrong but i never said the strongest army. I said the biggest army meaning in most soldiers, but seems i was going by old numbers that i still remember from 10 years ago in school* but numbers and technology doesn't mean shit*. You know why the US used the atom bomb no ? It was because the US was losing the war against Japan despite them being lower in numbers and so on.



It seems technology does mean shit in a war LOL.

All I remember from WW2 videos is those goofy Japanese generals about to surrender having to wait on the American generals who were purposefully late to mess with them LOL. I bet that was a tough tough pill to swallow for those old bastards!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL here is your post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should learn your own history tho because the Japanese were winning the war hence the atom bomb had to be used wich is still seen as the most cowardly weapon ever used killing thousands of innocent people and still to this day and even after the first Atom bomb they were still beating your asses that you used a second bomb on Nagasaki killing children, woman and children who had nothing to do with the war.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> It seems to me ever other nationality is worried they or their families will be deported.
> If you would actually listen to your POTUS, you would understand this is for Illegal Criminal Aliens and Terrorists.
> 
> You still whining now?
> ...



Exactly! Come here legally or don't come at all!

LMAO about California. Suits those sanctuary cities well, have the Mexican government fund them!


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

NWO in it's last push to take over the world has failed thanx to Trump!
Everybody regardless of nationality, religion should be happy over this fact!

But, we still have a long, long way to go before the corporate shackles are removed from our ankles!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You should learn your own history tho because the Japanese were winning the war hence the atom bomb had to be used wich is still seen as the most cowardly weapon ever used killing thousands of innocent people and still to this day and even after the first Atom bomb they were still beating your asses that you used a second bomb on Nagasaki killing children, woman and children who had nothing to do with the war.



LOL really the Japanese are the moral compass? HAHAHAH How about this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre 

Sorry we beat cha but but somebody had to lose. I'm just glad the countries are allies after the spanking the US put on in WW2.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL really the Japanese are the moral compass? HAHAHAH How about this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre
> 
> Sorry we beat cha but but somebody had to lose. I'm just glad the countries are allies after the spanking the US put on in WW2.


I'm not japanese but Japanese were still beating your asses  It was actually by the intervention of Russia that world war 2 was won because before Russia you were losing the war against 1 small country. That's the problem with you Americans, you're Always so full of yourself and then you wonder why the whole world hates you


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> There is already a wall on the border. He's just going to make a bigger one.
> 
> Absolutely NOTHING will change for you. If you're not a drug dealer, rapist, robber, etc, nothing will change. You'll be getting into the USA the same way as ever and your country will lose nothing, besides foreign jobs ( which would be your own fault ).


I think that's part of the point. Why spend so much money on something that won't change a thing? Getting over/under a wall won't take long. The second point is why waste money on something that assumes those coming across are drug dealers, rapist, robbers, etc? It's throwing away money on something that doesn't even remotely address the "problem" with immigration.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I'm not japanese but Japanese were still beating your asses  It was actually by the intervention of Russia that world war 2 was won because before Russia you were losing the war against 1 small country. That's the problem with you Americans, you're Always so full of yourself and then you wonder why the whole world hates you



Uh did I misunderstand, or did Japan surrender because of the nukes? Now it's Russia? LOL

The Japanese surrendered very quickly after ze nukes, they said "we want deal!".


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Uh did I misunderstand, or did Japan surrender because of the nukes? Now it's Russia? LOL


Jezus Christ learn your history please. Or atleast use some proper grammar so that i can understand what you're saying. American and can't even spell in his own native language. You def sure you're not an illegal ?


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

War is the most IGNORANT LIE man has ever fell for!
When was the last time you seen a Politicians kid go to war?  
You won't!
War is only designed for population control, money, greed, and power.
And who does it benefit? Politicians...  ENOUGH SAID!


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I'm not japanese but Japanese were still beating your asses  It was actually by the intervention of Russia that world war 2 was won because before Russia you were losing the war against 1 small country. That's the problem with you Americans, you're Always so full of yourself and then you wonder why the whole world hates you


DUDE, I am mexican and sorry but you are wrong, japan had already lost.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> DUDE, I am mexican and sorry but you are wrong, japan had already lost.


Impossible to even have a healthy discussion with some people on here that they can't even look stuff up before spouting nonsense. The reason the atom bomb was used was because Japan was beating the US army and the US army had difficulty defeating the Japanese. They were suprised mostly by Kamikaze soldiers that was popular among that time being that Japanese were very proud people of their own culture and country. Most US soldiers also had problems adjusting to the climate battles were fought in when the Japanese had no problems since they were used 2 that climate.Politicians were asking for a swift solution because 2 many soldiers were dying by the hand of the Japanese that the nation cried out and were starting to act towards the goverment and people were starting to rise up against them and the goverment didn't want that so they used the atom bomb.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2017)

if he wants a wall so badly why doesn't he pay for it? smh


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> *Jezus* Christ learn your history please. *Or atleast use some proper grammar so that i can understand what you're saying*. American and can't even spell in his own native language. You def sure you're not an illegal ?



 I'm drying here HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Impossible to even have a healthy discussion with some people on here that they can't even look stuff up before spouting nonsense. The reason the atom bomb was used was because Japan was beating the US army and the US army had difficulty defeating the Japanese. They were suprised mostly by Kamikaze soldiers that was popular among that time being that Japanese were very proud people of their own culture and country.Politicians were asking for a swift solution because 2 many soldiers were dying by the hand of the Japanese that the nation cried out and were starting to act towards the goverment and people were starting to rise up against them and the goverment didn't want that so they used the atom bomb.



Shorter version: The US spanked Japan, and then Japan surrendered! LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LiveLatios said:


> if he wants a wall so badly why doesn't he pay for it? smh



Because it's to keep Mexicans in Mexico.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> I think that's part of the point. Why spend so much money on something that won't change a thing? Getting over/under a wall won't take long. The second point is why waste money on something that assumes those coming across are drug dealers, rapist, robbers, etc? It's throwing away money on something that doesn't even remotely address the "problem" with immigration.



Do you even realize how ridiculous you sound?
Yes, it will help stop rapist's, drug dealers, and illegals from making it here ILLEGALY!
No, it's not wasting money since Mexico WILL be paying for the wall!

Yes, Immigration is a HUGE (YUGE) problem!  and by not building this wall only influences RAPIST'S, DRUG DEALERS and ILLEGALS to continue their bullshit ways.!

Also, Border Patrol has been ordered to do their jobs now instead of stand down!  So between this and the fact of a more monsterous wall,  I don't see much time for them to acheive their goal and make it across for the most part.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Shorter version: The US spanked Japan, and then Japan surrendered! LOL
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Shorter version: The US were cowards and couldn't defeat Japan in COMBAT so they used the cowards way out and killed 100 000's of children, women and innocent men. That's acually what you usually do so yeah


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Shorter version: The US were cowards and couldn't defeat Japan in COMBAT so they used the cowards way out and killed 100 000's of children, women and innocent men.



Sounds like a great piece of fiction!


----------



## Paranoid V (Jan 26, 2017)

Dear Flying Spaghetti Monster! This kind of thread is going to be something we are going to endure for the next 4 years, right?

While it's good to see some fellow Mexicans here on the forum worried about the state of things, and its certainly comforting reading some post with good spirit, centered and well informed opinions, I think we all have to be realistic in this situation we're facing.

Mexico is going to pay for Trump's wall, one way or another. FACT

I'm not saying it's "the way to go" or that it's the right thing to do or that it'll be easier that way or that I agree with it, far from it, but it's just a conclusion that it's been speculated (and now is a reality) since the US Republican Party campaigns.

The figure of the US president can (and will) invoke certain special powers onto itself which can grant it the capacity to emit bills, executive orders and decisions based on certain "special emergency states". This is not new nor rare, in fact Obama used this kind powers in its past administration to pass part of the Obama Care initiative and to reform certain aspects of the US immigration policies (both of this instances surely are going to be reversed now). 
In this scenario, by declaring an "economic emergency state" (hence the "trade deficit") Trump can emit an order or bill to retain all US dollars sent to Mexico by the Mexican immigrants (legal or otherwise), this money is known here in Mexico as "remesas", and oh boy! you can bet all of your collective asses it's a lot of frigin money, it can pay for the wall during the the years of the Trum administration easily. 

On the other hand, the Mexican government is a weak, ignorant, unprepared, selfish and self centered. This has been obvious the whole length of its administration, and cemented as true during this past 3 months. This government thought they could fly by 6 years basically doing nothing and hoping for the best and well, worst is knocking right outside the north door, and of course they don't know what to do now that it's the biggest ally is turning into some kind of resented and abusive husband that still has to tolerate with the ugly, unorganized, unattractive and costly wife (but still f**ks her from time to time, just to leave clear who's the MAN) 

This leaves us with two heads of states, one with all the power and authority over the submissive and powerless one.
It's not difficult to see where this is going.

In the past, not once Mexico has stood opposite to the US, not once since the swift US invasion in which the US troops took the Castillo de Chapultepec and Mexico loose horribly, Mexico has always been the submissive wife, idiologiclally, economically and politically.

I think I t's best to sit back a little while, read more about the history of the complex relationship between MX and USA, observe without any kind of prejudice the actions of both governments and learn, really LEARN about what's happening, because at the endo of the day it's our responsibility wats happening right now, and it's our responsibility to try and succeed in preventing this kind of situation again.

Oh! And brace ourselves and try to prepare ourselves, it's going to be some very difficult and rough 4 years (maybe more...)


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Sounds like a great piece of fiction!


And then you wonder why the entire worlds hate you


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Do you even realize how ridiculous you sound?
> Yes, it will help stop rapist's, drug dealers, and illegals from making it here ILLEGALY!
> No, it's not wasting money since Mexico WILL be paying for the wall!
> 
> ...


well, hopefully you're not saying that mexican residents are more likely to be rapist, drug dealers, etc. I'm just going to assume you're saying that in a general "those kinds of people are also trying to cross", and that the immigration process is meant to weed those kinds of folks out...somehow.

Mexico isn't going to build the wall without us giving them some benefit. Maybe not in the form of money, but the only way they're buidling it is through threats or through indirect money (NAFTA). Why would they build it just because we ask them nicely?

And yes, immigration is a problem. I said as much. I also said building a wall isn't going to actually impact the problem. A real solution may look like, making the immigration process smoother and faster for people. Something quicker and easier than the nearly impossible path to permanent residency we currently have.

And you can order boarder patrol all you'd like, but they're stretched thing and paid poorly. Until you hire more people and give them proper incentives to do their job, just yelling at them isn't going to do much


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> And then you wonder why the entire worlds hate you



Don't worry, we will still bail the world out! We love you too much!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Don't worry, we will still bail the world out! We love you too much!


I doubt it seeing the US has the most debt in the world


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Paranoid V said:


> Dear Flying Spaghetti Monster! This kind of thread is going to be something we are going to endure for the next 4 years, right?
> 
> While it's good to see some fellow Mexicans here on the forum worried about the state of things, and its certainly comforting reading some post with good spirit, centered and well informed opinions, I think we all have to be realistic in this situation we're facing.
> 
> ...




VERY NICELY PUT!


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Do you even realize how ridiculous you sound?
> Yes, it will help stop rapist's, drug dealers, and illegals from making it here ILLEGALY!
> No, it's not wasting money since Mexico WILL be paying for the wall!
> 
> ...



Jeez. You've heard the word rapist so often during your brainwash that cant stop using it now.
Do you know legal immigrants can be rapists too?
Do you know americans can be rapist too?
Do you know white people can be rapist too?

I know you want to believe in a world of good and bad people with a simplistic black/white justice but it's never that simple.

And yes. This stupid wall is just an embarassment for your country, like it was in germany.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

Paranoid V said:


> Dear Flying Spaghetti Monster! This kind of thread is going to be something we are going to endure for the next 4 years, right?
> 
> While it's good to see some fellow Mexicans here on the forum worried about the state of things, and its certainly comforting reading some post with good spirit, centered and well informed opinions, I think we all have to be realistic in this situation we're facing.
> 
> ...


and there's always the approach of us building it with our money, then the US government sending Mexico the bill (which mexico will just go "wha" and be like "no thanks"). Kind of like how we do with Guantanamo bay and renting the land from cuba.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I doubt it seeing the US has the most debt in the world



Sadly we have incurred debt because of bad deals, but it's about to change.

Still we are the most powerful country, that's why NATO is always asking us for help!


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> Mexico isn't going to build the wall without us giving them some benefit. Maybe not in the form of money, but the only way they're buidling it is through threats or through indirect money (NAFTA). Why would they build it just because we ask them nicely?



There you go sounding ignorant!  and I mean that in a sincere way!
Have you been watching the Mainstream Fascist News again?
Mexico isn't building the wall, USA is!
And it will be paid for by the Mexicans in the form of a 20% Border Tax burdened upon them!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Sadly we have incurred debt because of bad deals, but it's about to change.
> 
> Still we are the most powerful country, that's why NATO is always asking us for help!


You do know that Europe has an infastructure way ahead of the US ? Small difference between poor and rich, Free education, Healthcare 50 euro a year, Pills cost like 2 euro a box, cancer treatment costs less then 100 euro's. Dentists cost about 10 euro. Pension money after 45 years of work from the goverment itself. If you don't work you get 1150 euro each month to survive and still not billions in debt. Wow surely you are the most powerful country !!!! Oh and our money is worth more then yours


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> Jeez. You've heard the word rapist so often during your brainwash that cant stop using it now.
> Do you know legal immigrants can be rapists too?
> Do you know americans can be rapist too?
> Do you know white people can be rapist too?
> ...



Yeah!  We have enough of our own here now, let alone letting in a shit ton more.
Logic like that is why we are where we are at now!


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> There you go sounding ignorant!  and I mean that in a sincere way!
> Have you been watching the Mainstream Fascist News again?
> Mexico isn't building the wall, USA is!
> And it will be paid for by the Mexicans in the form of a 20% Border Tax burdened upon them!


*pay for the wall
sorry for the slip of the tongue. You'll notice how I said the US will build it with my other post   and 20% increase on imports? yeah, there's no downsides to something like that /s. Nah, yeah, when they increase tariffs, we're going to feel that sting more than they do.


----------



## Queen of SoS (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Do you even realize how ridiculous you sound?
> Yes, it will help stop rapist's, drug dealers, and illegals from making it here ILLEGALY!
> No, it's not wasting money since Mexico WILL be paying for the wall!
> 
> ...


Umm it's already been said that us tax payers are going to be funding his wall plan. He only said that mexico will pay for it in some way NOT outright but in some form or fashion. Not trying to argue but it has been all over the news. Plus the Mexican President has already cancelled his visit to the U.S.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You do know that Europe has an infastructure way ahead of the US ? Small difference between poor and rich, Free education, Healthcare 50 euro a year, Pills cost like 2 euro box, Dentists cost about 10 euro. Pension money after 45 years of work from the goverment itself. If you don't work you get 1150 euro each month to survive and still not billions in debt. Wow surely you are the most powerful country !!!! Oh and our money is worth more then yours



But you have to consider the cost of living is a helluva lot higher than other countries, so those amenities come at a cost. Also, no country is  better than another, so please cut the sanctimonious "our country is better than yours"  BS, it's getting old. America isn't the greatest in the world, neither is EU, neither is Australia, no country it, but I digress.


----------



## lexarvn (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL really the Japanese are the moral compass? HAHAHAH How about this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre


This is a terrible argument. The US has done a lot of things just as bad or worse to the Native Americans. At any rate what matters is what the culture is currently like and Japan has us one upped in many categories.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But you have to consider the cost of living is a helluva lot higher than other countries, so those amenities come at a cost.


actually i pay for my house 350 euro a month, electricity 70 euro, gas 50 euro, water 35 euro, food 200 euro a month and i earn around 2000 euro a month


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> actually i pay for my house 350 euro a month, electricity 70 euro, gas 50 euro, water 35 euro, food 200 euro a month and i earn around 2000 euro a month



See the rest of my post, no country is perfect, or "better" than another in that regard. It's all subjective. I could easy disclose my feelings on why I think where I live is better than another country, but I won't, as it solves nothing and causes animosity. I can't stand sanctimonious opinions of feigned superiority, it pisses me off when people act better than others, and believe me, I'm not conveying superiority, I don't have a choice on where I was born or where I live.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> See the rest of my post, no country is perfect, or "better" than another in that regard. It's all subjective. I could easy disclose my feelings on why I think where I live is better than another country, but I won't, as it solves nothing and causes animosity. I can't stand sanctimonious opinions of feigned superiority.


yeah and i agree with you on that. No country is the greatest. Each of their own has problems wich they need to deal with. But some didn't agree and started saying. America is the greatest country in the world !!! wich i strongly disagree with


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

KariRaquan said:


> Umm it's already been said that us tax payers are going to be funding his wall plan. He only said that mexico will pay for it in some way NOT outright but in some form or fashion. Not trying to argue but it has been all over the news. Plus the Mexican President has already cancelled his visit to the U.S.



And it's already been established by Trump on video saying there will be a 20% border tax for Mexico and that will pay for the wall if mexico won't flat out and pay for it.
and yes USA will pay for it to be built ASAP!
But in the end Mexico will have paid for it.

Lay of the MSM a little and let your brain heal...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> yeah and i agree with you on that. No country is the greatest. Each of their own has problems wich they need to deal with. But some didn't agree and started saying. America is the greatest country in the world !!!



Which I think is BS, is it better than places like North Korea? Yes, that's a given, but compared to other developed countries, it's all relative. I despise our government and leaders, regardless of the party.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> no country is..."better" than another in that regard [cost of living]. It's all subjective.


"better" as in how much you like it, or "better" as in how much you pay to have access to quality-of-life services/items and get paid? (I wanted to make sure I understand your intent)


----------



## lexarvn (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But you have to consider the cost of living is a helluva lot higher than other countries


Actually, America is becoming more expensive to live in than a lot of European and Asian countries. Last time I went on vacation to Japan, I was shocked at how cheap everything was (excluding designer clothes and cosmetics of course).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

lexarvn said:


> Actually, America is becoming more expensive to live in than a lot of European and Asian countries. Last time I went on vacation to Japan, I was shocked at how cheap everything was (excluding designer clothes and cosmetics of course).



Nothing we can do about it, I don't have a choice of living here thanks to being underemployed.  The state I live in has the lowest unemployment rate in the country though, gas prices aren't bad either. But I'd rather not have to pay to move out of the country.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You do know that Europe has an infastructure way ahead of the US ? Small difference between poor and rich, Free education, Healthcare 50 euro a year, Pills cost like 2 euro a box, cancer treatment costs less then 100 euro's. Dentists cost about 10 euro. Pension money after 45 years of work from the goverment itself. If you don't work you get 1150 euro each month to survive and still not billions in debt. Wow surely you are the most powerful country !!!! Oh and our money is worth more then yours


wait, what? That's not how it works in Portugal O.o.


Not to mention.... those 1150€ don't come out of nowhere. But 1150, what O.o that's like twice the minimum wage here.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Nothing we can do about it, I don't have a choice of living here thanks to being underemployed.  The state I live in has the lowest unemployment rate in the country though, gas prices aren't bad either. But I'd rather not have to pay to move out of the country.


Ofcourse you shouldn't but your goverment should be reformed. 2 many rich people in your goverment wich is wrong. A country should be run by the people itself and not by wealthy families like most politicians come from. The difference with Europe is that in Europe anybody can do politics, i even remember a bar owner here who became a politician and he was very succesful but i don't see stuff like that ever having the chance of happening over there in the US because of the influence of rich people.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gnmmarechal said:


> wait, what? That's not how it works in Portugal O.o.
> 
> 
> Not to mention.... those 1150€ don't come out of nowhere. But 1150, what O.o that's like twice the minimum wage here.


Belgium eh


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> actually i pay for my house 350 euro a month, electricity 70 euro, gas 50 euro, water 35 euro, food 200 euro a month and i earn around 2000 euro a month



LOL how many square meters is that house?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Ofcourse you shouldn't but your goverment should be reformed. 2 many rich people in your goverment wich is wrong. A country should be run by the people itself and not by wealthy families like most politicians come from. The difference with Europe is that in Europe anybody can do politics, i even remember a bar owner here who became a politician and he was very succesful but i don't see stuff like that ever having the chance of happening over there in the US because of the influence of rich people.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



All the governments are imperfect and messed up, I just wish we didn't feel so helpless to influence on how they run things, you know? Sometimes I wish I could move back to Japan, as I did an internship there for a couple of years, I loved it there.



el_gonz87 said:


> LOL how many square meters is that house?


We're American, we don't use metric, remember? XD


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Yeah!  We have enough of our own here now, let alone letting in a shit ton more.
> Logic like that is why we are where we are at now!



No.
Blaming others for your own shit is why you are where you are. With a country full of guns and shootings and racist crimes, all of which you will gladly blame the others because it makes you feel better.

Blaming others constantly and playing on the fear of people is a weak trick to convince those who get easily scared but can never look at themselves in the mirror.

It works once every generation, the time for people to realize they've been played.

The general lack of education is a problem.
Global warming is a problem.
Racism is a problem.
Immigration is a problem, but isnt worth the 100% attention its getting, and meanwhile all the other, some would say more important topics, are completely ignored.

Your potus focus on one problem, a very short sighted one, while assuming the others will fix themselves magically.

Again. Its a cheap trap and you fell right in it.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> All the governments are imperfect and messed up, I just wish we didn't feel so helpless to influence on how they run things, you know? Sometimes I wish I could move back to Japan, as I did an internship there for a couple of years, I loved it there.


well the rich usually hold on to the power they have.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2017)

With this thread alone, I could tell that the next 4 years are going to be a very fun ride.
Let's see how Trump makes america great again. Maybe his methods are radical (or maybe just really drastic), but if there are good intentions behind all of this, then why not give the man a chance? We will never know until he keeps his promises. Anyway, how is that wall worse than the current fence? Apart for being scary and huge, I can see the idea behind it.

I am not really fan of the thing either though. Let him build his wall and see what happens next. All president made at least one dumb thing. Let it be his.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> All the governments are imperfect and messed up, I just wish we didn't feel so helpless to influence on how they run things, you know? Sometimes I wish I could move back to Japan, as I did an internship there for a couple of years, I loved it there.
> 
> 
> We're American, we don't use metric, remember? XD



LOL I know but then she will call me uneducated, like with her grammar posts all of which had a mistake in them


----------



## Queen of SoS (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> And it's already been established by Trump on video saying there will be a 20% border tax for Mexico and that will pay for the wall if mexico won't flat out and pay for it.
> 
> Lay of the MSM a little and let your brain heal...


And how much of his word is true. Just because a person says something doesn't mean it'll work out. Mexico could just stop all business with the U.S in retaliation if they really don't want to pay for the wall. It's bad enough that he is starting shit with our neighbor even if our country has a stronger military.
It's just causing trouble that'll eventually cause something worse to happen.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL I know but then she will call me uneducated, like with her grammar posts all of which had a mistake in them


i'm a guy and you're an idiot. And my grammar is better then yours tho and that even with it not being my native language


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> i'm a guy and you're an idiot.



Haha honest mistake. Your avatar was a girl so I assumed. My apologies.

Why so angry? Lol


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Dude, i didn't want look this
> 
> HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
> But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> ...


1) we had a worse time with bush
2) if we can smuggle drugs like cocaine in enfamil baby formula, we can get a few videya games across the border
3)doubt he will declare war


But i just find it kind of odd that he's somehow gonna force a poor country to pay for a wall.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha honest mistake. Your avatar was a girl so I assumed. My apologies.
> 
> Why so angry? Lol



Because your posts seem quite confrontational and condescending to those living outside the US? That's just my guess anyways XD


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> i'm a guy and you're an idiot. And my grammar is better then yours tho and that even with it not being my native language



I in I'm should be capitalized, starting a sentence with And?? Hahaha


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I in I'm should be capitalized, starting a sentence with And?? Hahaha



Stooping low to criticize non-native English speakers' grammar, uncalled for, dude.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Because your posts seem quite confrontational and condescending to those living outside the US? That's just my guess anyways XD



In the particular argument he is talking about, he got angry I laughed at a contradiction in his post lol. It wasn't even about the US.

People are so sensitive on the internet!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Stooping low to criticize non-native English speakers' grammar, uncalled for, dude.



Obviously you've missed the other pages. He kept calling everyone out on grammar lol. He's just mad I'm pointing out you shouldn't make mistakes of your own when criticizing grammar online LOL.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> In the particular argument he is talking about, he got angry I laughed at a contradiction in his post lol. It wasn't even about the US.
> 
> People are so sensitive on the internet!


"In the particular argument he's talking about, he got angry because i laughed at a contradiction in his post and it wasn't even about the US."
That's proper grammar mate


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> In the particular argument he is talking about, he got angry I laughed at a contradiction in his post lol. It wasn't even about the US.
> 
> People are so sensitive on the internet!
> 
> ...


*feminists be like*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Nice editing mate. Seeing this Original post was full of grammar mistakes



Lol back to the corrupt grammar policing! You cheeky bastard! Lol

Original should not be capitalized lol.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 26, 2017)

But to be fair though guys, we were forced to pick between 2 shitty candidates.

*Bernie sanders flies in*


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> But to be fair though guys, we were forced to pick between 2 shitty candidates.
> 
> *Bernie sanders flies in*



Everybody but Trump were Politicians.
Remind me again how every candidate were shitty?
Finally we have a true American "For the People" Patriot for POTUS!  Once again America WILL be great!


----------



## Townsperson (Jan 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I'm not japanese but Japanese were still beating your asses  It was actually by the intervention of Russia that world war 2 was won because before Russia you were losing the war against 1 small country. That's the problem with you Americans, you're Always so full of yourself and then you wonder why the whole world hates you



I don't think you actually know very much history...

Germany had surrendered well before we dropped the bombs on Japan. Japan had no intention of doing the same, so they continued to fight well after their cause was beaten.

In all honesty, America (And the rest of the allied forces) could have invaded Japan, but a full scale invasion would've had a tremendous number of casualties, on both sides. The bombs were a quick way to end a war that Japan had no business continuing. There was no scenario, bombs or not, where Japan won. The bombs just ended it a hell of a lot faster (And with potentially less loss of life, if the actual casualty estimates of an invasion are to be believed).

EDIT: And just a note, I don't care about the whole "illegal immigration - wall" discussion going on. I really don't.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Everybody but Trump were Politicians.
> Remind me again how every candidate were shitty?
> Finally we have a true American "For the People" Patriot for POTUS!  Once again America WILL be great!


Sorry correction, last 2 for each party were


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 26, 2017)

Townsperson said:


> I don't think you actually know very much history...
> 
> Germany had surrendered well before we dropped the bombs on Japan. Japan had no intention of doing the same, so they continued to fight well after their cause was beaten.
> 
> In all honesty, America (And the rest of the allied forces) could have invaded Japan, but a full scale invasion would've had a tremendous number of casualties, on both sides. The bombs were a quick way to end a war that Japan had no business continuing. There was no scenario, bombs or not, where Japan won. The bombs just ended it a hell of a lot faster (And with potentially less loss of life, if the actual casualty estimates of an invasion are to be believed).


Japan still fought after Germany lost. I never stated anything else anywhere.


----------



## Townsperson (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Japan still fought after Germany lost. I never stated anything else anywhere.



And? That wasn't the point of my post. They weren't going to win, despite continuing to fight. That's kind of the point. The Japanese government gave zero shits about it's people, and were fully intent on following their god-king of an emperor to death for zero gain.

They lost well before the bombs dropped. They just refused to admit it, and were intent on letting more people die.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/26/news/economy/trump-mexico-tariff/index.html

If you build it, they will pay! LOL


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

Townsperson said:


> And? That wasn't the point of my post. They weren't going to win, despite continuing to fight. That's kind of the point. The Japanese government gave zero shits about it's people, and were fully intent on following their god-king of an emperor to death for zero gain.
> 
> They lost well before the bombs dropped. They just refused to admit it, and were intent on letting more people die.


Well maybe. Who knows, nobody does seeing the bombs were dropped. I've seen enough historians debate on that matter. Some saying they could and some saying they couldn't. Anyway i'm done with this particular matter since i'm going to bed seeing as it's past midnight here.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Since taking office, President Trump is filling his campaign promises and has done more in his first 5 days than the last 5 Presidents combined.

These are the executive orders he has already signed into law.



Spoiler: Trump Making America Great Again!




Multi-pronged orders on border security and immigration enforcement including: the authorization of a U.S.-Mexico border wall; the stripping of federal grant money to sanctuary cities; hiring 5,000 more Border Patrol agents; ending “catch-and-release” policies for illegal immigrants; and reinstating local and state immigration enforcement partnerships.

Two orders reviving the Keystone XL pipeline and Dakota Access piplines. He also signed three other related orders that would: expedite the environmental permitting process for infrastructure projects related to the pipelines; direct the Commerce Department to streamline the manufacturing permitting process; and give the Commerce Department 180 days to maximize the use of U.S. steel in the pipeline.


An order to reinstate the so-called "Mexico City Policy" – a ban on federal funds to international groups that perform abortions or lobby to legalize or promote abortion. The policy was instituted in 1984 by President Reagan, but has gone into and out of effect depending on the party in power in the White House.

He signed a notice that the U.S. will begin withdrawing from the Trans-Pacific Partnership trade deal. Trump called the order "a great thing for the American worker."

An order imposing a hiring freeze for some federal government workers as a way to shrink the size of government. This excludes the military, as Trump noted at the signing.

An order that directs federal agencies to ease the “regulatory burdens” of ObamaCare. It orders agencies to “waive, defer, grant exemptions from, or delay the implementation of any provision or requirement” of ObamaCare that imposes a “fiscal burden on any State or a cost, fee, tax, penalty, or regulatory burden on individuals, families, healthcare providers, health insurers, patients, recipients of healthcare services, purchasers of health insurance, or makers of medical devices, products, or medications.”




THIS IS AMERICA BEING MADE GREAT AGAIN!  any arguments?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Since taking office, President Trump is filling his campaign promises and has done more in his first 5 days than the last 5 Presidents combined.
> 
> These are the executive orders he has already signed into law.
> 
> ...



Exactly. Lots of liberals were saying that was just a ploy to get elected and he couldn't do half of what he promised.

Lol! He's cleaning up the swamp!

Also, YES Mexico, you are paying for that damn wall!


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 27, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Since taking office, President Trump is filling his campaign promises and has done more in his first 5 days than the last 5 Presidents combined.
> 
> These are the executive orders he has already signed into law.
> 
> ...



America has gone downhill since 9/11, it's about time somebody in charge gave a shit about the people of this country.


----------



## Viri (Jan 27, 2017)

Mehh, I live in a sanctuary city, and my mayor is protesting against his stripping of funding. I love having illegals in my city, and using our tax payer money on them. Meanwhile, just this month we just introduced a soda tax, which pretty much doubled and tripled sodas and other sweetened drinks.

I hope Trump destroys my mayor, I never did like the guy. I need to move out of this shitty city.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> America has gone downhill since 9/11, it's about time somebody in charge gave a shit about the people of this country.


You mean... Bush made America go down hill... right?
And by the "the people of this country" includes immigrants?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You mean... Bush made America go down hill... right?
> And by the "the people of this country" includes immigrants?



Legal ones? Of course it would and it should!


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thought this was funny so shared it with ya!


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You mean... Bush made America go down hill... right?
> And by the "the people of this country" includes immigrants?



No, it was Bill Clinton. And you know what the "people of this country" is right, "American Citizens".


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Is California included?
Because... that's a county too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

God dammit, I'm so bored.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Got lost after the Japan thing


----------



## Daggot (Jan 27, 2017)

Viri said:


> Mehh, I live in a sanctuary city, and my mayor is protesting against his stripping of funding. I love having illegals in my city, and using our tax payer money on them. Meanwhile, just this month we just introduced a soda tax, which pretty much doubled and tripled sodas and other sweetened drinks.
> 
> I hope Trump destroys my mayor, I never did like the guy. I need to move out of this shitty city.


I feel you dude. I live in a sanctuary city and my mayor wants to keep it that way even after not following through with the promises he made during his campaign and wasting our federal aid and tax payer money en masse. Although I'm sure it won't be this way forever. These people are all almost guaranteed one term and gone. After all our the perception of our mayor to us is that of a loser lol.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> No, it was Bill Clinton. And you know what the "people of this country" is right, "American Citizens".



No need to argue with him. He's just gonna call you a racist and get angry.

We all know Mexico is paying for the wall.


----------



## nando (Jan 27, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> Do you know white people can be rapist too?



white people aren't rapist. they are just college boys that had too much to drink.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

In fact, I would call him *average proud american*... you seem to mix things a little bit... no?
Is that because your autism?
Or just the fact that you live in the south?


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> No need to argue with him. He's just gonna call you a racist and get angry.
> 
> We all know Mexico is paying for the wall.


Who cares who pays for it, higher tariffs on goods from all countries to pay for it, as long as it gets built. They also need to build sniper guard towers on top of it too.


----------



## nando (Jan 27, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> And it's already been established by Trump on video saying there will be a 20% border tax for Mexico and that will pay for the wall if mexico won't flat out and pay for it.
> and yes USA will pay for it to be built ASAP!
> But in the end Mexico will have paid for it.
> 
> Lay of the MSM a little and let your brain heal...




no americans will still be paying in the way of tariffs. prices will just go up.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Yo' don't mess with red-necks.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> View attachment 76392
> 
> Yo' don't mess with red-necks.



Are you incapable of staying on topic?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

do not misunderstand, but i really hate this thing of "make america great again" its so cliche and nothing can be perfect.... or great






Spoiler: GREAT


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm bored. So, no. You seem too *proud *to stay on topic.
I'm just having fun, mate.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I'm bored. So, no. You seem too *proud *to stay on topic.
> I'm just having fun, mate.



Lol same here, but we're having a nice discussion about how Mexico is gonna pay for the wall. Not sure why that's offensive compadre.

Did you see the 20% rise on imported goods? That's gonna cost Mexico a lot of jobs. Sad.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Really?
Did you read it?

I actually heard it on the news. So, yes I'm aware.
And... well... it *may* take "lot's of jobs"
But at what price?
You're going to pay  either way.
We Mexicans, we don't even pay our taxes. To be honest we don't even pay many of the services here.
Why would I pay for your wall?

Besides... we'll keep the Bravo... which will cut your water supply for a big part of the southern side of US.
Not only you'll pay for the border... but for cloacked water too?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Did I won?
Why so serious?
I'm having fun.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Really?
> Did you read it?
> 
> I actually heard it on the news. So, yes I'm aware.
> ...



Haha lol no one is serious? Are you always this insecure?

Can you provide a source on the water? Please.

Also, it may raise our prices as we seek alternative trade partners. However, I really think this will have a devastating impact on the Mexican economy, I feel sorry for Mexico.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Why you keep feeling sorry for Mexico?
Do you have relatives here?
Pretty much since you're a red-neck.

Your papito will leave you without salchicha?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

To be honest. Do not feel sorry for México.
We're used to.
But like I said before, you're just starting.

Not only your beloved border will cut any trades with Latin America, but since most of the materials your factories uses are from Mexico (and cloth, and food, and coke, and metals, and oil) but many countries will join to the party too.
Except from russia, you keep those freaks for your own pleassure.


Now if you excuse me, you keep repeating the same things over and over and over again.
Like... you can't express other words than: "LOL"

Sincerely, I have an exhibition to prepare (Which will go to Europe and some countries of America Latina)
So, If you excuse, I'm heading off to continue with my paintings.

You call it whatever you want, but I certainly don't have the time to read your comments.
We all know you're an *autistic, immature red-neck,* *ignorant proud average american, *no need to keep yelling that at us.
Even your compadres hates you.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

The girls here are so nervous ^^


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Why you keep feeling sorry for Mexico?
> Do you have relatives here?
> Pretty much since you're a red-neck.
> 
> Your papito will leave you without salchicha?



I speak English so I don't know what the last sentence means...

As for why I feel sorry for Mexico, is because the country already seems to be in Turmoil hence all the illegal immigration looking to leave. Now you add a 20% tariff that may force companies to relocate, and cut the Mexican income substantially. Honestly I think this will do you guys much more harm than us, I think the US is better suited for the effects of this tariff.

There are so many people there that the good ones will suffer. It's too bad Nieto couldn't be civil. I'm sure Trump would have gave him a deal.

It's gonna be dark times ahead for Mexico.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Gizametalman said:


> Why you keep feeling sorry for Mexico?
> Do you have relatives here?
> Pretty much since you're a red-neck.
> 
> ...



Yikes, you have a lot of anger. Sorry if you are going through a bad time in your life. I'm sure it will get better.

Good luck on the water painting, I genuinely hope it goes well on the exhibition.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey! Thanks! My rank went up!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> The girls here are so nervous ^^





I tried to have a civil discussion about it, but seems we've already crossed that bridge!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I speak English so I don't know what the last sentence means...
> 
> As for why I feel sorry for Mexico, is because the country already seems to be in Turmoil hence all the illegal immigration looking to leave. Now you add a 20% tariff that may force companies to relocate, and cut the Mexican income substantially. Honestly I think this will do you guys much more harm than us, I think the US is better suited for the effects of this tariff.
> 
> ...


you really want to see all mexicans dies? XD
you are evil want to see people suffer 
hahaha T^T
my god pliz help pliz PLIZ 
XD
XD
how make a wall can bring "dark times" for mexico? XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> I tried to have a civil discussion about it, but seems we've already crossed that bridge!


i did not understande you language translate PLIZ
XD
XD
XD


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you really want to see all mexicans dies? XD
> you are evil want to see people suffer
> hahaha T^T
> my god pliz help pliz PLIZ
> ...



How did my post say that?

I said it's sad. I hope Mexico understands this is more harmful to them because we have a large control on their export market.

I hope they realize it's much easier to pay for the wall.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> i did not understande you language translate PLIZ
> XD
> XD
> XD



I tried to talk without making any remarks about him or Mexicans and talk the news to see if we could have a productive discussion.

Seems he's too hurt from my jokes.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> How did my post say that?
> 
> I said it's sad. I hope Mexico understands this is more harmful to them because we have a large control on their export market.
> 
> ...


"There are so many people there that the good ones will suffer. It's too bad Nieto couldn't be civil. I'm sure Trump would have gave him a deal.

It's gonna be dark times ahead for Mexico."
YOUR SO BAD T^T
it this wall really exist i want to climb it ^^
i have a question its true that USA people hate CANDADIANS?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Seems he's too hurt from my jokes.


me too because you overreact with the bridge jokes being offensive and pejorative


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> "There are so many people there that the good ones will suffer. It's too bad Nieto couldn't be civil. I'm sure Trump would have gave him a deal.
> 
> It's gonna be dark times ahead for Mexico."
> YOUR SO BAD T^T
> ...



The USA people don't hate anyone. A large portion are against illegal immigration. That is all.

About the dark times, I genuinely believe this will end bad for Mexico and I think that's sad. Their government should come here and broker a deal with Trump.

I think this will impact both nations, but the US has a better chance of getting out of this. I really wish they just paid for the wall and be done with it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> me too because you overreact with the bridge jokes being offensive and pejorative



Lol they were in no way even bad? Saying Paco is insulting? LOL Go read half the stuff he posted.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

i just want to live in canada because i can walk on the street without being mugged, and I can have consoles without having to sell an organ or traffic a human.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Lol they were in no way even bad? Saying Paco is insulting? LOL Go read half the stuff he posted.


FOR ME is not the paco thing.. i even don't know what paco means but it was other things


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 27, 2017)

How is a wall gonna stop people from coming here legally with visas and all that and just overstay?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i just want to live in canada because i can walk on the street without being mugged, and I can have consoles without having to sell an organ or traffic a human.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



What other things? Please provide an example of an insult.

You can go to Canada legally: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> View attachment 76392
> 
> Yo' don't mess with red-necks.



So you want people to illegally enter other countries and advocate for breaking the law? Just because they can do something doesn't make it right.



Xexyz said:


> How is a wall gonna stop people from coming here legally with visas and all that and just overstay?



It's one thing to have that documentation and have it expire, it's another when people break the law without documentation in the first place. At least they came over legally initially.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> How is a wall gonna stop people from coming here legally with visas and all that and just overstay?


it is not and that is actually an issue
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...artment-of-homeland-security-report/79026708/


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> How is a wall gonna stop people from coming here legally with visas and all that and just overstay?



Immigration problem:
1) Illegal immigration without visa (we don't know who's entering the country)
2) Illigal immifration with visas (we at least know who's entering the country)

I think 2 will be challenging and I hope he tackles it after 1. We may need to have an enforcement agency tracking people who we know have overstayed their visa.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> What other things? Please provide an example of an insult.
> 
> You can go to Canada legally: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/


i don't remember and i do not feel like digging into other comments right now
and this year brazilians can enter in canada without visa YAY BITCH ^^
now i just need moni XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Immigration problem:
> 1) Illegal immigration without visa (we don't know who's entering the country)
> 2) Illigal immifration with visas (we at least know who's entering the country)
> 
> I think 2 will be challenging and I hope he tackles it after 1. We may need to have an enforcement agency tracking people who we know have overstayed their visa.


if this wall exist, how can some mexican enter in USA WITH VISA? the wall will blocking the pass XD, no really answer me


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't remember and i do not feel like digging into other comments right now
> and this year brazilians can enter in canada without visa YAY BITCH ^^
> now i just need moni XD



Lol ok we will table the proof of this accusation.

As for going to Canada, what do you currently work in? Is the job situation bad in Brazil?


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 27, 2017)

> The number who stayed beyond the period authorized by their temporary visas (overstays) exceeded the number who entered across the southern land border without inspection (EWIs) in each year from 2008 to 2012.


http://jmhs.cmsny.org/index.php/jmhs/article/view/45


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Lol ok we will table the proof of this accusation.
> 
> As for going to Canada, what do you currently work in? Is the job situation bad in Brazil?


not just the bad job situation.. EVERYTHING IS BAD HERE
All politicians are corrupt, they want to put taxes on everything, recently passed a law that places netflix and spotfy tax


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 27, 2017)

Tortitamal said:


> H
> 
> Like a 30 minute war or something like that, maybe more if your jet fighter pilots stop to eat some tacos before bombing the shit out of us.



Lol that is terrible, and yet funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> not just the bad job situation.. EVERYTHING IS BAD HERE
> All politicians are corrupt, they want to put taxes on everything, recently passed a law that places netflix and spotfy tax



That sucks! Hopefully your people take back the government.

Trump is trying to give power to the people IMO.


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i have a question its true that USA people hate CANDADIANS?



I live in a USA border state with Canada and NO, I never heard anybody talk bad about Canadians. The Canadians use the proper border crossing instead of trying to cross the border illegally, don't need a wall to the North. It's the other way around, it's the Canadians that talk bad about the Americans. There was a Canadian guy where I work and that's all he did was complain about Americans, I couldn't figure out why he came to America in the first place.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> That sucks! Hopefully your people take back the government.
> 
> Trump is trying to give power to the people IMO.


XD sorry i could not resist


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> XD sorry i could not resist



Lol no need to be sorry, I like memes. I don't get angry at this. This one is funny too!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Lol no need to be sorry, I like memes. I don't get angry at this. This one is funny too!


thats wy i luve gurls like u ^^


----------



## SonicCloud (Jan 27, 2017)

Xexyz said:


>


This is surely an accurate description of that patrotic guy who throws shit to other countries and is always saying how _MURICA_ is the best country in the world...


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> This is surely an accurate description of that patrotic guy who throws shit to other countries and is always saying how _MURICA_ is the best country in the world...



What shit is thrown? Serious question.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> What shit is thrown? Serious question.


Shit about how other countries are shit because X.Y or Z reason and that _AMURICAA_ its the best country in the world.

Not being edgy , but ; There isn't a best / perfect country


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Shit about how other countries are shit because X.Y or Z reason and that _AMURICAA_ its the best country in the world.
> 
> Not being edgy , but ; There isn't a best / perfect country



Hmm well fair enough I do think a more than few people do that here.

However the issue with the wall has nothing to do with Mexico sucking. We just want legal immigration.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> However the issue with the wall has nothing to do with Mexico sucking. We just want legal immigration.


So let's build a wall across Canada!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> So let's build a wall across Canada!


OH YEAH lets build wall around the world isolating all the countrys


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Jan 27, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> racist, that's all he is..



Dismissing a whole argument with the token "hes raycis". Why am I not surprised? You should take the chance and add all the other leftist garbage you people say when you can't formulate a proper answer: sexist, misogynist, white supremacist, xenophobe, etc.
By the way, Mexicans aren't a race. 
Build the wall.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> OH YEAH lets build wall around the world isolating all the countrys


Sorry for using your quote specifically as this isn't aimed at you but it disturbs me how many people think building a border wall means complete isolation. The entire point of it is to help prevent illegal immigration both physically and in a mental way somewhat. This does not mean Trump hates the Mexicans and doesn't want to ever deal with them again and is a racist. This is just his way of dealing with a problem that needs to be addressed.

[Hint: stop believing everything the media says. We all know they're a load of crap.]


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 27, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> Sorry for using your quote specifically as this isn't aimed at you but it disturbs me how many people think building a border wall means complete isolation. The entire point of it is to help prevent illegal immigration both physically and in a mental way somewhat. This does not mean Trump hates the Mexicans and doesn't want to ever deal with them again and is a racist. This is just his way of dealing with a problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> [Hint: stop believing everything the media says. We all know they're a load of crap.]


im just joking man.. but i forgot to put an happy face XD


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> im just joking man.. but i forgot to put an happy face XD


Alrighty. But don't worry that wasn't aimed at you. Just in general for people who believed that walls mean racism and isolation.


----------



## Viri (Jan 27, 2017)

The wall just got 10 feet taller because of this thread.

The wall will gain an extra 10 feet for every like this post receives.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> So let's build a wall across Canada!



We gotta tackle the biggest issue first.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 27, 2017)

You know I looked into Canada immigration issues here and I have not found any good data. Either it's not an issue or B nobody has ever looked into it.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Put your money in 'Yuge' ladders and 'Yuge' 'Most Byootiful, Greatest' rope. Just don't buy the 'Wrong' shovel.
-----------
I also recommend pissing your name on it while you hold your middle-finger to the sky saying, 'Just another piss on the wall' with Pink Floyd playing.


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You do know that's a load of crap do you ? Plus you do know that most guns your soldiers use are produced here in Belgium so most technology you use is ours actually.



It's not all about technology anyway. The Russians are flying 30 year old migs in some cases and making it work just fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboysteve (Jan 27, 2017)

Once one nuke is deployed, the world as we know it is over. This isn't the 40s anymore and Trump knows that. With great power comes great responsibility. Every modern nation has nuclear capabilities and I'm fairly certain the bombs are all pointed at each other. To send a nuke, regardless of who, would start a terrible chain reaction. Imagine if we were all sitting at a round table, each with a loaded gun pointed across the way.... it can't end well if someone decides to be smart and pull the trigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

Everyone realizes that there's already a shit ton of barriers between Mexico and United States right? And a bunch of surveillance drones, guards and the such?
And that illegal immigration across the border is down to around 170,000 as of October last year? Which is like 1/10th of what it was in 2005? Most of them don't even come across the border anymore.

Oh and by the way, _70% of all guns used in Mexican crimes are from the U.S._ The Cartel gets them pretty easily at gun shows. You know, where you can get guns without most of the background checks.
Sounds to me like a wall doesn't solve this problem. Trade taxes on Mexico will cause trade to cease more than likely. Fix the gun laws.
Building a wall won't stop shit. What are they going to do about all the natural barriers, rivers, etc?

If the cartel is such a big deal maybe we could USE SOME OF THE MONEY WE THROW INTO OUR MILITARY PERHAPS? We spend more than any other country in the world.
Seriously, we spend _over 600 BILLION dollars_ ( that's $600,000,000,000+)  on our military a year. That's more than the next 7 runner-ups combined.

Side note: launching even a single nuclear bomb could push the planet to extinction.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 27, 2017)

TIL GBAtemp = Facebook comments today. If this thread gets any more toxic I might throw up. I know most forums have a section for general discussion but man, I thought I hated the temp when it was a bunch of 12 year old's complaining about getting banned for hacking in Pokemon. Now, it's an "alternative facts" only political free-for-all.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Side note: launching even a single nuclear bomb could push the planet to extinction.


It's a little scary since the book of Revelation depicts nuclear warfare.  It gets even scarier since it makes it clear that that's _only the beginning_.

However, I don't think the whole wall thing will come to that.  It's just a wall, intended to help enforce the law, a law that almost every country has, and it's being paid for through the use of tariffs, which most countries have (although I'm not sure about the numbers - 20% seems a little high IMO).


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> TIL GBAtemp = Facebook comments today. If this thread gets any more toxic I might throw up. I know most forums have a section for general discussion but man, I thought I hated the temp when it was a bunch of 12 year old's complaining about getting banned for hacking in Pokemon. Now, it's an "alternative facts" only political free-for-all.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 27, 2017)

UniqueGeek said:


> It's a little scary since the book of Revelation depicts nuclear warfare.  It gets even scarier since it makes it clear that that's _only the beginning_.
> 
> However, I don't think the whole wall thing will come to that.  It's just a wall, intended to help enforce the law, a law that almost every country has, and it's being paid for through the use of tariffs, which most countries have (although I'm not sure about the numbers - 20% seems a little high IMO).



Yea, exactly. Other countries enforce borders and tariffs, but America is the bad guy now that it's going to be implemented here. I could remember when we had tariffs and it was business as usual.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jan 27, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Read my previous post and there is your answer. We're not butthurt about illegal inmigration, we have no responsability in paying something some rich desilusional fuck wants we us to pay for and that US citizen does not realize you're the origin of you actual problems, not minorities. Build you wall to the sky if you want, but build it with your money.



THIS. 

I'm very aware of the consequences of being an illegal, so a punishment for those people is well deserved. The only thing that is fucking causing me headaches is the fact that he wants us to pay the wall.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 27, 2017)

Dartz150 said:


> THIS.
> 
> I'm very aware of the consequences of being an illegal, so a punishment for those people is well deserved. The only thing that is fucking causing me headaches is the fact that he wants us to pay the wall.


That or get the leader of Mexico to get his citizens to quit jumping the border illegally.

Does Mexico even have a border patrol police?  Why can't the Mexican government police their own citizens. This has been a decades log problem for the USA, when is Mexico going to stand up here.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, this thread is more big than the wall O-O
Tomorrow i'll join. stay in this hell.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> That or get the leader of Mexico to get his citizens to quit jumping the border illegally.
> 
> Does Mexico even have a border patrol police?  Why can't the Mexican government police their own citizens. This has been a decades log problem for the USA, when is Mexico going to stand up here.


Please read: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Drug_War
Mexico DOES do stuff. _70% of their guns they get from the U.S._ so it's not just Mexico, we don't do enough. That and the border isn't even the only way people/drugs/guns enter and leave the U.S. There's boats and planes too.


----------



## th3joker (Jan 27, 2017)

Politics on thetemp....this is good shit...a bunch of poser hacker pirates jumping on soap boxes. Fuck it ill join. As if my opinion matters any more or any less of you gameboy playing kiddies.... I live in las vegas nv. Thanks to those fucking illegal mexicans who work less than minimum wage under the table jobs my city has been over run by those rat bastards. There are sections of the city were entire strip malls have not one english sign out front. Places like macys and sears get closed down and turned into a mexican grocery store. Then every other american english speaking buisness thats been in the same strip mall for 50+ years closes becuase the avrage middle class white/black/asian avoides shopping in the area becuase its swamped with smelly cockroach not a lick of english speaking fucks flocking to their stank ass hot shithole grocery stores. Im sorry but real from mexico mexicans have no class. Imbread fucks. Then they take over neighborhoods with their 3-5 familys per household. 15 cars in every inch of their yard. Blairing bomp bomp retard music till 5 am. No joke i have walked strait into backyards of these fucks at 2 am with a fucking machette and chopped the power cords to their stereos... Knowing these pussy fucks wont do shit becuase 1 they are ilegal as shit and 2 cops will just fuck them over so they are helpless. So i do use this to my advantage. The fucks who own rooster i call animal controll. The roosters they miss i feed dry rice to. The ones i see in the road i run over right in front of their children to see. My pitbull has killed 3 chuawaws that run around the hood  no tags no owners in sight but i know were they are from. Stupid little yappers crawl in my yard not my fault my dog is secured . i throw the carcases in the street for all to see. When i walk my dog on a leash ive had chawawas charge my dog from their yard or from their owner who walks without a leash. First id try to stop the fights by yelling at the other dogs. Now i coax them over. So fuck yea i voted trump. Fuck yea i hate ilegal mexicans. Fuck yea i hope they build the great wall of merica. Just dig 30 foot trench first them lazy fucks are to dumb to dig deeper with their tunnels.

Why can sexy ass asians take over like the ilegal mexicans do? Oh thats right asisans have brains class and ambition. Hopefully this post will boost my warning level past 1. I didnt feel cool enough for the temp with such a noob level edgyness


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I sometimes believe that a problem of USA is how they brain-wash people with patriotism.


"Caring about your country is being brain-washed."



JCCG1989 said:


> Many many countries have big inmigrant populations and only in the United Stated it is a political point... in a nation made of inmigrants, ironic isnt it?


I assure you it's nothing compared to how it's like in Australia 



kumikochan said:


> I'm not japanese but Japanese were still beating your asses It was actually by the intervention of Russia that world war 2 was won because before Russia you were losing the war against 1 small country.


Is this a joke? Were nuclear bombs never dropped on Japan? Was Japan never occupied by the US? Is this what passes as education in Europe?



kumikochan said:


> Shorter version: The US were cowards and couldn't defeat Japan in COMBAT so they used the cowards way out and killed 100 000's of children, women and innocent men. That's acually what you usually do so yeah


Imagine irrationally hating the US so much that you have to make up this sort of nonsense. Is 100,000 people dying is worse than potentially millions of soldiers and civilians (on both sides) dying in all-out war just because it's "the cowards way out"? Also, Remind me of the wonderful things that the Japanese were doing to civilians during the war, please.



Townsperson said:


> And? That wasn't the point of my post. They weren't going to win, despite continuing to fight. That's kind of the point. The Japanese government gave zero shits about it's people, and were fully intent on following their god-king of an emperor to death for zero gain.
> 
> They lost well before the bombs dropped. They just refused to admit it, and were intent on letting more people die.


A thousand times this.



kumikochan said:


> Ofcourse you shouldn't but your goverment should be reformed. 2 many rich people in your goverment wich is wrong. A country should be run by the people itself and not by wealthy families like most politicians come from. The difference with Europe is that in Europe anybody can do politics


Get rid of the EU before you start your sactimonious ranting.



Gizametalman said:


> We all know you're an autistic, immature red-neck, ignorant proud average american


Both "autistic" and "red-neck" are slurs, please check your privilege.



the_randomizer said:


> Bso please cut the sanctimonious "our country is better than yours"  BS, it's getting old. America isn't the greatest in the world, neither is EU, *neither is Australia*


Wrong.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

th3joker said:


> Politics on thetemp....Hopefully this post will boost my warning level past 1. I didnt feel cool enough for the temp with such a noob level edgyness


So, what you're saying is: the people who choose to employ undocumented immigrants should be held accountable for destroying 'merica' by trying to get rich or inadvertently destroy your own country while you die trying? 

If that isn't what you're saying, maybe the source of the root of the problem needs to be addressed? 
It's ~60% of the contractors employing the people to do cheap labor.

And you vote for a guy who wants to build a bigger wall than the guy who built a fence-sized wall that fucked over millions of people and created 'dead zones' which was totally effective...because it completely stemmed the flow of illegal activity. Mankey used Earthquake on Zapdos - it was Radically Effective


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I'm not japanese but Japanese were still beating your asses  It was actually by the intervention of Russia that world war 2 was won because before Russia you were losing the war against 1 small country. That's the problem with you Americans, you're Always so full of yourself and then you wonder why the whole world hates you



modern_education_system.tiff

Jesus Christ.

Japan never stood a chance - the only thing they were adept at was slaughtering those of a similar ethnic group and interdepartmental military failure.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2017)

Our borders are supposed to be secured, just like any other country's borders. Why does reinforcing a wall we already have suddenly make us racist? _(You break the law, you suffer the consequences! No race discrimination!)_ There's an immigration process you have to go through to go from *insert-_any_-country-here*'s citizenship to an american citizenship, but everyone coming into America keeps trying to cheat the immigration system and get a free ride here. That means undocumented immigrants will be working here without paying taxes, and not contributing their fair share. Well fuck that!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

I wonder how long it will be until Muricans notice Donald Trump is an incompetent wreck?
I don't mean to criticize the Republicans, or even less to try to make the Democrats, it's not about that, not about right or left either.
It's just that I clearly see a path of International relationships problems and world economical crisis, the latter being way more pronounced in the USA.
Hold tight and brace yourselves, I expect 1929 to arrive again... Perhaps he's just trying to pull out a Black Tuesday 90 years on the flesh conmemoration?
I don't know, I have enough popcorn to watch this and enjoy from afar, sure the shock waves will reach even here but I guess I will survive the explosion.

PS: And my post is not about the wall, I couldn't care less if he wants four walls and even a ceiling, you know just to be sure nobody arrives in parachutes... I'm talking about international affairs and economics.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I wonder how long it will be until Muricans notice Donald Trump is an incompetent wreck?


I suggest you take note of what he's actually been able to do so far. Unlike most Presidents, Trump is actually delivering on many of his promises.

Feel free to disagree with what he's doing and what he wants to do (I don't agree agree with everything that his administration stands for), but labelling him as "incompetent" is ignorant.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> modern_education_system.tiff
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> Japan never stood a chance - the only thing they were adept at was slaughtering those of a similar ethnic group and interdepartmental military failure.


Sure you believe that


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> I suggest you take note of what he's actually been able to do so far. Unlike most Presidents, Trump is actually delivering on many of his promises.
> 
> Feel free to disagree with what he's doing and what he wants to do, but labelling him as "incompetent" is ignorant.


Yes, I know, but his promises only lead to great problems in the future.
I know many fascists that delivered quickly on their promises.
That's the reason Argentina is as it is, instead of being a wealthy country. I know that in the flesh.
You have a Peronist as a president, enjoy!


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Sure you believe that



The results of the war and the lingering sentiments in both Southeast Asia and China speak for themselves.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> The results of the war and the lingering sentiments in both Southeast Asia and China speak for themselves.


Sure


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, I know, but his promises only lead to great problems in the future.


Feel free to believe that, but understand that that is entirely different to incompetence.



> I know many fascists that delivered quickly on their promises.


Another baseless Trump = Fascist analogy.



> You have a Peronist as a president, enjoy!


I'm not American :^)

Just because nationalism and populism didn't work for Argentina, doesn't mean that they won't work for any other country. Also note that Trump has no desire to Nationalise any American industries.



kumikochan said:


> Sure


Nice rebuttal.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, I know, but his promises only lead to great problems in the future.
> I know many fascists that delivered quickly on their promises.
> That's the reason Argentina is as it is, instead of being a wealthy country. I know that in the flesh.
> You have a Peronist as a president, enjoy!



The difference is that Argentina was not one of the most powerful countries. We're not fascists, we have a bipartisan government, and even if we were who's gonna stop us? LOL

In the case of the wall I don't think its unfair, it is to keep Mexicans in Mexico after all!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Feel free to believe that, but understand that that it entirely different to incompetence.
> 
> 
> Another baseless Trump = Fascist analogy.
> ...



They also didn't work for Italy, Germany, Japan, and so long. Populism is only lies.
But again, I don't care about he providing bread and circus to the peoples, but in the childish way he is achieving this demagogy (that is what I mean by irresponsible/incompetent) he will break economy and international affairs, that will affect the world for sure, but specially the USA in the long term.



el_gonz87 said:


> The difference is that Argentina was not one of the most powerful countries. We're not fascists, we have a bipartisan government, and even if we were who's gonna stop us? LOL
> 
> In the case of the wall I don't think its unfair, it is to keep Mexicans in Mexico after all!


But of course Argentina is not a powerful country at all!
What I talk about is how Argentina reached that state, from being a country with incredible potential before 1930, to being the just mediocre but acceptable county that it is right now. Spoiler alert: populism.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> They also didn't work for Italy, Germany, Japan, and so long. Populism is only lies.
> But again, I don't care about he providing bread and circus to the peoples, but in the childish way he is achieving this demagogy (that is what I mean by irresponsible/incompetent)


Fascism and populism aren't the same thing. Stop being such a child. Is Bernie Sanders a fascist as well?



> he will break economy and international affairs, that will affect the world for sure, but specially the USA in the long term.


Not only do you have no evidence for this prediction, but I think that the US political establishment has done a pretty damn good job of 'breaking' intentional affairs thus far.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> They also didn't work for Italy, Germany, Japan, and so long. Populism is only lies.
> But again, I don't care about he providing bread and circus to the peoples, but in the childish way he is achieving this demagogy (that is what I mean by irresponsible/incompetent) he will break economy and international affairs, that will affect the world for sure, but specially the USA in the long term.



Break? Or maybe he will restructure to new alliances and trade deals. He already has a much much better relationship to Russia than Obama, that ALONE is a big asset.

Don't even play the I'm being objective card. LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> They also didn't work for Italy, Germany, Japan, and so long. Populism is only lies.
> But again, I don't care about he providing bread and circus to the peoples, but in the childish way he is achieving this demagogy (that is what I mean by irresponsible/incompetent) he will break economy and international affairs, that will affect the world for sure, but specially the USA in the long term.
> 
> 
> ...



America already reached huge potential. We don't have other countries telling us what to do.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Fascism and populism aren't the same thing. Stop being such a child. Is Bernie Sanders a fascist as well?
> 
> 
> Not only do you have no evidence for this prediction, but I think that the US political establishment has done a pretty damn good job of 'breaking' intentional affairs thus far.


Ask that yourself. I don't give a fuck about Bernie Sanders today, I only comment what I see happening.
Try to stay on topic.
Regarding populism and fascism, yeah they are not the same, but Mr. Trump has both, he is as verticalist as he can be.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Ask that yourself. I don't give a fuck about Bernie Sanders today, I only comment what I see happening.
> Try to stay on topic.


So illustrating the folly of your entire premise is getting off topic? How convenient. 



> Regarding populism and fascism, yeah they are not the same, but Mr. Trump has both, he is as verticalist as he can be.


If you honestly believe this, then you are living in a fantasy land. Please enlighten me on how Trump is more a of a fascist than the corrupt cabal of elitist aristocratic politicians he was the antithesis to?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Break? Or maybe he will restructure to new alliances and trade deals. He already has a much much better relationship to Russia than Obama, that ALONE is a big asset.
> 
> Don't even play the I'm being objective card. LOL
> 
> ...


Ask yourself how that will happen, then explain it in a logic way, just to yourself.
Be critic and honest to yourself, and take into consideration the international ramifications.
Think where will you sell your products and how will you cover your new needs.
Think what will happen with the countries that stray away from your economic influence sphere, due to worsening international affairs.
Think about how other countries will take advantage of that, visualize the new international set up in the future.
Take a moment to think how fits USA in that future, how its economy may work, and what happened with the rest of the world?
How did the rest of the world make new alliences, political, economical and militar. How may it affect USA in the future.
Think of that to yourself.
You can keep posing to me, I don't care, if you feel insecure and don't want to share whatever you thought about it's OK for me, I am not hunting witches, I only think it would be good for each person to think about this topics objectively for themselves.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> ~snip~


You should ask yourself whether the US' current (previous?) paradigm has been good for itself or the world.



> You can keep posing to me, I don't care, if you feel insecure and don't want to share whatever you thought about it's OK for me, I am not hunting witches, I only think it would be good for each person to think about this topics objectively for themselves.


"Everyone is objective but me!"


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Ask yourself how that will happen, then explain it in a logic way, just to yourself.
> Be critic and honest to yourself, and take into consideration the international ramifications.
> Think where will you sell your products and how will you cover your new needs.
> Think what will happen with the countries that stray away from your economic influence sphere, due to worsening international affairs.
> ...



But you are assuming all countries will pull away. I think Trump is trying to change the cast of characters that interact with american economic and foreign policies.

If Trump gains closer ties with Russia, this is a pretty big asset for our country. I think Britain is looking to shift from the EU so there is another avenue, they just won a populist vote themselves...

No offense to the Latin American countries but they are very far away from being the big players on the global stage. It's time we think about other ventures IMO.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> You should ask yourself whether the US' current (previous?) paradigm has been good for itself or the world.
> 
> 
> "Everyone is objective but me!"


I don't know how good for the world it has been. At least it has provided a long era of... something near to peace, specially compared to the past.
Now, for itself sure it has been quite good, it set itself as the leader of the world due to the dependency it created and allowed it to manipulate international politics as they wished, and this is one of the things I see the USA losing and some other power taking advantage of (replacing the USA in this position).


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't know how good for the world it has been. At least it has provided a long era of... something near to peace, specially compared to the past.
> Now, for itself sure it has been quite good, it set itself as the leader of the world due to the dependency it created and allowed it to manipulate international politics as they wished, and this is one of the things I see the USA losing and some other power taking advantage of (replacing the USA in this position).



There is 3 countries that basically do whatever they want in the world (and it's not always diplomatic): USA, Russia, and China

All of them have some poor diplomatic moments: Iraq, Crimea, and South China Sea

I don't see any of these wanting to change the status quo. Especially since we are already starting on a better relationship with Russia.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't know how good for the world it has been. At least it has provided a long era of... something near to peace, specially compared to the past.


Constant war and regime changes, heightening tensions with China, Russia and other nations, terrorism like we've never seen it before... this is peace?



> Now, for itself sure it has been quite good, it set itself as the leader of the world due to the dependency it created and allowed it to manipulate international politics as they wished, and this is one of the things I see the USA losing and some other power taking advantage of (replacing the USA in this position).


That's a very particular claim, which I believe needs to be substantiated. You've provided no real evidence for why the USA would lose its position just because they'll decrease free trade and start fewer wars.

Are you saying that dependency on the US and the US' "manipulation" are good things? What's your actual argument here?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Constant war, regime changes, heightening tensions with China, Russia and other nations, terrorism like we've never seen it before... this is peace?
> 
> 
> That's a very particular claim, which I believe needs to be substantiated. You've provided no real evidence for why the USA would lose its position just because they'll decrease free trade and start fewer wars.


Yes, that is what I mean by something near to peace compared to the past.
Very localized small wars and conflicts and a state of ongoing, never ending cold-war.
Compare that to the real wars and massacre/extermination of peoples of the last two centuries, or even before, it's not something new.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Compare that to the real wars and massacre/extermination of peoples of the last two centuries, or even before, it's not something new.


In case you haven't noticed, this is still going on now.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, that is what I mean by something near to peace compared to the past.
> Very localized small wars and conflicts and a state of ongoing, never ending cold-war.
> Compare that to the real wars and massacre/extermination of peoples of the last two centuries, or even before, it's not something new.



You obviously don't follow the middle east....


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> In case you haven't noticed, this is still going on now.


Of course, only in a limited scale compared to the past.
That will never cease, it seems to be human nature, the best that can happen is limiting its scale by reasoning, talking and compromise.


el_gonz87 said:


> You obviously don't follow the middle east....


Well, the middle east is a hell like always, but I haven't seen things like massive exterminations of Armenians for a long time, the scale of today wars is quite smaller.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course, only in a limited scale compared to the past.


I'd beg to differ. Approximately 500,000 Iraqis died as a result of the Iraq War, that doesn't seem too 'limited' to me, considering it was just one one conflict. It may not be close to WWII, but dismissing such suffering and loss of life seems pretty damn callous. 



> That will never cease, it seems to be human nature, the best that can happen is limiting its scale by reasoning, talking and compromise.


Which is precisely why the warmongering desires of the US establishment need to be opposed.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course, only in a limited scale compared to the past.
> That will never cease, it seems to be human nature, the best that can happen is limiting its scale by reasoning, talking and compromise.
> 
> Well, the middle east is a hell like always, but I haven't seen things like massive exterminations of Armenians for a long time, the scale of today wars is quite smaller.



I mean you are right there hasn't been a massive war like WW2.

But I don't think Trump is leading us there. He is got ties to Russia and I think you will probably see us work more with them in the future. I think the UK will be a new focus now that they have a right wing govt, also who knows France may elect a nationalist government.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

I hope not, but I can see Russia and/or China to take serious advantage of this situation and shift the USA away from its leading position and sphere of influence and power.
And I kind of love the USA there where it is, it may be a love/hate relationship, but sure there is more love than hate, if I could choose I will prefer the USA to still be the world's highly political/economical influence, instead of the other two.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 27, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> I suggest you take note of what he's actually been able to do so far. Unlike most Presidents, Trump is actually delivering on many of his promises.
> 
> Feel free to disagree with what he's doing and what he wants to do (I don't agree agree with everything that his administration stands for), but labelling him as "incompetent" is ignorant.



he's decreeing a lot of things (even though with congress under rep control, there's really little reason to do so), but a decree is not yet delivering on a promise.
just because you decree a wall, doesn't mean the wall will magically appear. you still need people who build it and money to pay for it. since mexico isn't paying for it and he promised to lower taxes, he will eventuall reach a point where moneys gonna be tight. so then he'll have to scrap his wall or start taxing. and it shouldn't surprise you when it the little man being taxed.

and thats just one thing. the man promised so many things disagreeing with one another (better deals, but starting off by ruining years of work international work, thats gonna put him in a real good spot)
protecting women - forcing them to use dangerous methods of abortion
protecting the people - mucking up their fresh health insurance before presenting an actual concept to substitute it with.
working for the people - wasting hours on twitter
I'll do te job for free - i need multiple millions to protect my kid and wife cause they're not moving to the white house though
not abusing his power for his own gain - get the keystone thing going, ignoring concerns about poisoning ground water while owning stocks in those oil companies (granted, this one i just read a while ago and i'M not 100% sure howtrue it is. sounds reasonable though)


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> he's decreeing a lot of things (even though with congress under rep control, there's really little reason to do so), but a decree is not yet delivering on a promise.
> just because you decree a wall, doesn't mean the wall will magically appear. you still need people who build it and money to pay for it. since mexico isn't paying for it and he promised to lower taxes, he will eventuall reach a point where moneys gonna be tight. so then he'll have to scrap his wall or start taxing. and it shouldn't surprise you when it the little man being taxed.
> 
> and thats just one thing. the man promised so many things disagreeing with one another (*better deals, but starting off by ruining years of work international work, thats gonna put him in a real good spot*)
> ...



NAFTA is years of international work alright, it's work that needs thrown in the garbage.

Also, please provide a source for "forcing them to use dangerous methods of abortion", "mucking up their fresh health insurance before presenting an actual concept to substitute it with"?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> "mucking up their fresh health insurance before presenting an actual concept to substitute it with"?


Tronald Dump literally said, 'We won't do anything for two years and let it (healthcare) explode...'


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Tronald Dump literally said, 'We won't do anything for two years and let it (healthcare) explode...'



http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/20/politics/trump-signs-executive-order-on-obamacare/

"Also, Trump and other Republican leaders have repeatedly said they want a "smooth transition" to a GOP plan so that millions of Americans will not suddenly lose coverage."


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

When you throw a stone at a straving dog....

So, remember all the people of Dump Casino? All the people at that one place in Indiana he 'forgot about' when he said he'd save their job? That time he said, 'The wall will cost X million....and the number kept increasing?

That kind of doesn't look like a guy you can trust....like he'd see you starving, throw a rock at you, and expect you to come over to eat his half-eaten cheeseburger because he hates pickles.

https://www.rawstory.com/2017/01/tr...-of-letting-obamacare-explode-to-punish-dems/

Your article is from last week; my article is from last night.

Seeing as it takes a week for him to flop like a dying fish.....I have to believe this guy is going to screw a lot of people, then say, 'Fuck you, I've got mine.'


----------



## matthi321 (Jan 27, 2017)

just download video games or buy them digitaly


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> just download video games or buy them digitaly



Yeah, Gabe Newell....Make Steam great again 2017. Free hat.
-------
50%off three hats.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

Jezus christ. Why are most Americans so full of themselves. America = most crime in the world, most murders in the world.l, most gun abuse in the world, one of the biggest countries billions in debt, a failing economy hence why most american companies are residing in china, europe and so forth. A country with leading numbers of homeless in the world.  I can go on and on and still will most keep telling them fairy tales that the US is the best country in the world. If your country would be the best in economic value then the dollar would be worth more in valued compare to the euro.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Jezus christ. Why are most Americans so full of themselves. America = most crime in the world, most murders in the world.l, most gun abuse in the world, one of the biggest countries billions in debt, a failing economy hence why most american companies are residing in china, europe and so forth. A country with leading numbers of homeless in the world.  I can go on and on and still will most keep telling them fairy tales that the US is the best country in the world. If your country would be the best in economic value then the dollar would be worth more in value comparee to the euro.




http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/stats/Crime/Total-crimes-per-1000

Whoops.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> When you throw a stone at a straving dog....
> 
> So, remember all the people of Dump Casino? All the people at that one place in Indiana he 'forgot about' when he said he'd save their job? That time he said, 'The wall will cost X million....and the number kept increasing?
> 
> ...


 
I guess we will have to wait and see, then judge at the end. Whatever he chooses, you are eating that cheeseburger too hehe.

I for one am glad Obamacare is gone and the sooner the better, tired of that 22% hike I'm paying.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/stats/Crime/Total-crimes-per-1000
> 
> Whoops.


Bullshit


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/stats/Crime/Total-crimes-per-1000
> 
> Whoops.



 some people type without thinking LOL!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> Bullshit



 *alternative facts*


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jan 27, 2017)

Chary said:


> He wants a wall to protect his citizens. We have too many illegal immigrants coming in to Texas/California/Etc and raping/killing/disturbing the peace/leeching the system. It's ingenious.
> 
> He's not cutting off deals with Mexico. He's just preventing crime, and preventing OUR companies from fleeing to Mexico for a tax cut. You'll be getting imports as usual from the USA, just this time, they'll be made in the USA too.
> 
> LOL. No. Going to war would be absolutely pointless and against his whole campaign agenda. The whole wall deal is protecting Americans, not wanting to send them into a war to die over.




But building a wall is very stupid because it regress the humanity to the point that it is similar to the Rome Era it will never stop crimes as USA have the biggest crime records ,Trump twitter must have been already taken be doll to keep going as he is normally , Trump want a wall to control the drug over the USA and stop the cartel to move on freely on USA border to make deal , it is not to protect USA citizen you have been blinded be he stupid campaign....The USA depend on drugs as it control most of the USA , the government need illegal drugs so he can control the economy , see arresting and giving ticket to people is a good money making, sending people to prison and telling society it cost more to keep them under the law system drive people to keep working and paying taxes so they wont be released if the prison bankrupt as people fear criminal , the USA is a big monopoly controlled be the Bank corporation as USA owe them almost 20 trillion.... Watch trump closely you will see that 4 days after he was president he was already sending order to drop bombs..... he is only a mere puppet controlled be the Bank, they see the wall as a good idea for keeping an eye on drug and money transaction and illegal immigrant but it will never be build in he 4 years terms it is not enough to build a wall without repercussion and Mexican people will attack and it will create another civil wars ....maybe not but well we will see still 3 years and half left....so sorry for my bad English.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Jezus christ. Why are most Americans so full of themselves. America = most crime in the world, most murders in the world.l, most gun abuse in the world, one of the biggest countries billions in debt, a failing economy hence why most american companies are residing in china, europe and so forth. A country with leading numbers of homeless in the world.  I can go on and on and still will most keep telling them fairy tales that the US is the best country in the world. If your country would be the best in economic value then the dollar would be worth more in valued compare to the euro.



Well, duh! That's why we're trumping so hard to be great again! Amurrica! Fuck Yeah! Comin' to save the muthafuckin' day, YEAH!
-------------
No offense to anyone, but I think I read BR has the highest murders. And if you want to be technical, isn't Haiti the highest in homelessness?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> some people type without thinking LOL!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


https://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings_by_country.jsp another list smartass showing different results


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> https://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings_by_country.jsp another list smartass showing different results



I still fail to see how we have the most crime in the world... LOL we are pretty close to Belgium....


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I still fail to see how we have the most crime in the world... LOL we are pretty close to Belgium....


I don't think so. Still a long way off


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> But building a wall is very stupid because it regress the humanity to the point that it is similar to the Rome Era it will never stop crimes as USA have the biggest crime records ,Trump twitter must have been already taken be doll to keep going as he is normally , Trump want a wall to control the drug over the USA and stop the cartel to move on freely on USA border to make deal , it is not to protect USA citizen you have been blinded be he stupid campaign....The USA depend on drugs as it control most of the USA , the government need illegal drugs so he can control the economy , see arresting and giving ticket to people is a good money making, sending people to prison and telling society it cost more to keep them under the law system drive people to keep working and paying taxes so they wont be released if the prison bankrupt as people fear criminal , the USA is a big monopoly controlled be the Bank corporation as USA owe them almost 20 trillion.... Watch trump closely you will see that 4 days after he was president he was already sending order to drop bombs..... he is only a mere puppet controlled be the Bank, they see the wall as a good idea for keeping an eye on drug and money transaction and illegal immigrant but it will never be build in he 4 years terms it is not enough to build a wall without repercussion and Mexican people will attack and it will create another civil wars ....maybe not but well we will see still 3 years and half left....so sorry for my bad English.



Mexican people will attack? Lord have mercy! Pray tell how that will be bad for us?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> I don't think so. Still a long way off









*You call that "statistically significant" hehe. *alternative facts**


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> https://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings_by_country.jsp another list smartass showing different results



Perhaps that might be due the year the information was collated?
The stats for America actually seem to have improved, nice.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Mexican people will attack? Lord have mercy! Pray tell how that will be bad for us?




I said Maybe because if they see America building a wall ....if i was Mexican and i see other country building a wall i would be pissed off and i would make a group to attack them as they build it...or worst scenario USA use army to make Mexican build the wall! but hey Maybe it will be like Obama terms, 4 years of doing the same as other president did listen to bank order!!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I guess we will have to wait and see, then judge at the end. Whatever he chooses, you are eating that cheeseburger too hehe.
> 
> I for one am glad Obamacare is gone and the sooner the better, tired of that 22% hike I'm paying.



I'm actively trying to get married to a woman far away from 'Amurrica', but ironically, they're trying to get in...go figure.

 As for the O.C., great show (waiting for a smea joke for comic relief)
 Seriously though, if there was a real plan, okay, but screwing over millions of people just to get back at democrats? That's childish.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Mexican people will attack? Lord have mercy! Pray tell how that will be bad for us?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Still a long way off


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I'm actively trying to get married to a woman far away from 'Amurrica', but ironically, they're trying to get in...go figure.
> 
> As for the O.C., great show (waiting for a smea joke for comic relief)
> Seriously though, if there was a real plan, okay, but screwing over millions of people just to get back at democrats? That's childish.



Yes that would piss me off too. The republicans criticize government for not getting shit done, if they pull the same crap that will be BS.

Luckily Trump isn't a dictater (lol), I have some faith in Paul Ryan and the GOP congress to not kick this up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> Still a long way off



Hehe! You cheeky bastard, are you trolling now?

If the answer is no, then please invest in a stats book. You can make that statement with a p-value or at least a standard deviation, it's more powerful than alertnative facts LOL.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Yes that would piss me off too. The republicans criticize government for not getting shit done, if they pull the same crap that will be BS.
> 
> Luckily Trump isn't a dictater (lol), I have some faith in Paul Ryan and the GOP congress to not kick this up.
> 
> ...


I can't help it you're homicidal maniacs being the greatest country in the world " cough cough "hence why you all drive japanese and european cars lmao


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I can't help it you're homicidal maniacs being the greatest country in the world " cough cough "



Moved on from "alternative facts". Now I'm certain, you are trolling. Hehehe

I commend you for acquiring a sense of humor while you slept.

Lol also about the cars: http://online.wsj.com/mdc/public/page/2_3022-autosales.html#autosalesE

Wouldn't hurt to google.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

To be honest, whoever that thinks that there are less crimes per 1000 in ARGENTINA than in the USA, Germany or Belgium... Well, he should get his sources checked.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> I said Maybe because if they see America building a wall ....if i was Mexican and i see other country building a wall i would be pissed off and i would make a group to attack them as they build it...or worst scenario USA use army to make Mexican build the wall! but hey Maybe it will be like Obama terms, 4 years of doing the same as other president did listen to bank order!!



I don't think the US will resort to violence. I'm damn sure certain Mexico don't want any of our Nukes. 

I do think we will put immense pressure on their economy to force cooperation with Nieto. We will see though, honestly I think we need to start looking at completely revamping our trade and dump Mexico IMO.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

just saying, if more american people actually looked for jobs, instead of sitting online whining about jobs being "stolen". less jobs would be "stolen" what you never had can't get stolen


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I don't think the US will resort to violence. I'm damn sure certain Mexico don't want any of our Nukes.



If that isn't some sort of violence i don't know lol!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Yes that would piss me off too. The republicans criticize government for not getting shit done, if they pull the same crap that will be BS.
> 
> Luckily Trump isn't a dictater (lol), I have some faith in Paul Ryan and the GOP congress to not kick this up.



Remember, 'I'm gonna drain the swamp!'.....but he puts in some of the most scummy, bottom-feeding turds imaginable in his cabinet.

On top of that, I think he isn't really doing what we think (for the better) he's doing; recently he appointed an aide to Steve Bannon who actually disagrees harshly with Paul Ryan. I think it goes to show the house is not unified and this is all a trick to swindle a lot of people into one of the worst scenario's the world has ever seen.

Don't forget getting rid of an ethics comittee. That was a g r e a t idea.....for someone.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> To be honest, whoever that thinks that there are less crimes per 1000 in ARGENTINA than in the USA, Germany or Belgium... Well, he should get his sources checked.



It's statistics based on reported levels of crime - sources are provided.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> If that isn't some sort of violence i don't know lol!



Lol a little satire, just trying to emphasize that Mexico would not want to go to war with us.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Lol a little satire, just trying to emphasize that Mexico would not want to go to war with us.



That the point of a rebellion! If Mexican don't want war but USA force them they will be rebellion !


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Remember, 'I'm gonna drain the swamp!'.....but he puts in some of the most scummy, bottom-feeding turds imaginable in his cabinet.
> 
> On top of that, I think he isn't really doing what we think (for the better) he's doing; recently he appointed an aide to Steve Bannon who actually disagrees harshly with Paul Ryan. I think it goes to show the house is not unified and this is all a trick to swindle a lot of people into one of the worst scenario's the world has ever seen.
> 
> Don't forget getting rid of an ethics comittee. That was a g r e a t idea.....for someone.



I hear you on the house decided, hopefully that brings some balance to all the stuff the conservatives want to push through.

We will have to wait and see what he accomplishes. If what you say is true, this is prob great news for the democrats, they will guarantee the next 3 terms.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> But building a wall is very stupid because it regress the humanity to the point that it is similar to the Rome Era it will never stop crimes as USA have the biggest crime records ,Trump twitter must have been already taken be doll to keep going as he is normally , Trump want a wall to control the drug over the USA and stop the cartel to move on freely on USA border to make deal , it is not to protect USA citizen you have been blinded be he stupid campaign....The USA depend on drugs as it control most of the USA , the government need illegal drugs so he can control the economy , see arresting and giving ticket to people is a good money making, sending people to prison and telling society it cost more to keep them under the law system drive people to keep working and paying taxes so they wont be released if the prison bankrupt as people fear criminal , the USA is a big monopoly controlled be the Bank corporation as USA owe them almost 20 trillion.... Watch trump closely you will see that 4 days after he was president he was already sending order to drop bombs..... he is only a mere puppet controlled be the Bank, they see the wall as a good idea for keeping an eye on drug and money transaction and illegal immigrant but it will never be build in he 4 years terms it is not enough to build a wall without repercussion and Mexican people will attack and it will create another civil wars ....maybe not but well we will see still 3 years and half left....so sorry for my bad English.



You my Canadian fellow, seem to forget we're arguing about the wall with *the **average **proud usa citizen.*
_A-V-E-R-A-G-E_


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> That the point of a rebellion! If Mexican don't want war but USA force them they will be rebellion !



Lol people don't rebel against the US. That would be a baaaaad choice.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Sincerely, I just can't believe it's been over a day about this.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Lol people don't rebel against the US. That would be a baaaaad choice.


You're such an idiot you know that. Glad some americans aren't like yourself being the idiot you are. Do you even see how full you are of yourself ?


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> You my Canadian fellow, seem to forget we're arguing about the wall with *the **average **proud usa citizen.*
> _A-V-E-R-A-G-E_



i know that hahahah just wanted to show a good point! but yea they don't care bcause they voted for him.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Some people seem to forget that Mexicans are not the only ones who can be illegal immigrants.


No, they're just the most problematic. We don't have any issues with Canadian immigrants, if you haven't noticed.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jan 27, 2017)

Jayro said:


> No, they're just the most problematic. We don't have any issues with Canadian immigrants, if you haven't noticed.



why would we want to go to the square head land?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

Jayro said:


> No, they're just the most problematic. We don't have any issues with Canadian immigrants, if you haven't noticed.


why would anyone wanna go from canada to america? seems so much better there tbh


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> why would we want to go to the square head land?


Free health coverage, of course. XD


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You're such an idiot you know that. Glad some americans aren't like yourself being the idiot you are. Do you even geqr how full you are of yourself ?





Anywho...

Did anyone see the Peso today: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.bu...t-update-january-26-2017-2017-1?client=safari

This is very sad news, I hope they reconsider on paying for the wall.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I hear you on the house decided, hopefully that brings some balance to all the stuff the conservatives want to push through.
> 
> We will have to wait and see what he accomplishes. If what you say is true, this is prob great news for the democrats, they will guarantee the next 3 terms.



Yeah, I'm actually thinking of running for president thanks to Mitch McConnell. I think if rural America said, 'Trump gets us, he's not like politicians on capital hill.' I'll be an uncontested candidate. Maybe Russia will hack the votes for me while I refuse to release my tax returns because 'alternative facts' aren't fallacies, they're just different accounts of factual statements. And by that fact, I'm American Jesus 2.0


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> i know that hahahah just wanted to show a good point! but yea they don't care bcause they voted for him.


I thought that was clear like... 13 hours ago?
I just woke up to continue with my paintings, and suddenly, I see how some people is still arguing about this.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Litev3 said:


> why would anyone wanna go from canada to america? seems so much better there tbh


Honey Cocaine. Justin Beiber. Anyone trying to escape Randy Quaid.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I thought that was clear like... 13 hours ago?
> I just woke up to continue with my paintings, and suddenly, I see how some people is still arguing about this.



That the human there we are arguing with everything , i think we should think about our future because today human future is unclear if it will be written or destroyed.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Do you really thing that JUST ONE GUY has power over you?


LinkBlaBla said:


> That the human there we are arguing with everything , i think we should think about our future because today human future is unclear if it will be written or destroyed.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

By the way, goooood morning everyone. 
Buenos días compadres.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> It's statistics based on reported levels of crime - sources are provided.


So, are you suggesting that many countries well ranked in that list may just be countries where people... lack confidence in the police and justice system and they just don't report many crimes...
Oh... well... that sounds just like Argentina... or the USA for what it matters.
Makes sense.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Litev3 said:


> why would anyone wanna go from canada to america? seems so much better there tbh



I wish this attitude was present south of the border. Its sad to see people give up on their country. Hopefully Mexico gets its stuff together.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 27, 2017)

Why is the president tweeting shit? The fuck seriously


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Why is the president tweeting shit? The fuck seriously



Which one?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I wish this attitude was present south of the border. Its sad to see people give up on their country. Hopefully Mexico gets its stuff together.


not everyone can blindly accept their country and act like it's some amazing place. hell, i would *for sure* rather be in canada than america


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Which one?


Welp i'm seeing only Trump doing it like a sassy white basic bitch, idk about the other presidents if they done it or not.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Litev3 said:


> not everyone can blindly accept their country and act like it's some amazing place. hell, i would *for sure* rather be in canada than america



Luckily it's easier to immigrate legally from US. Apply! Live the Canadian dream!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Welp i'm seeing only Trump doing it like a sassy white basic bitch, idk about the other presidents if they done it or not.



Both Nieto and Trump tweeted today.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Do you really thing that JUST ONE GUY has power over you?


Carl Sagan once said, 'The universe is like an apple pie...' and I lost my shit laughing. Seriously, it's not just one guy, it's the effect the world feels. What do you think would happen if China sides with Mexico? If Tronald Dump thinks Mexico will build a wall based off of 'trade deficits', China could tell Mexico, 'Hey, the U.S. owes us 90X


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Carl Sagan once said, 'The universe is like an apple pie...' and I lost my shit laughing. Seriously, it's not just one guy, it's the effect the world feels. What do you think would happen if China sides with Mexico? If Tronald Dump thinks Mexico will build a wall based off of 'trade deficits', China could tell Mexico, 'Hey, the U.S. owes us 90X


Very unlikely. I can't see China allying with my government.

We're not in their "Be like me" list.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Luckily it's easier to immigrate legally from US. Apply! Live the Canadian dream!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Politics+Twitter is never a good idea.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Politics+Twitter is never a good idea.



Agreed!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Politics+Twitter is never a good idea.


Average American + Internet isn't a good idea either.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Carl Sagan once said, 'The universe is like an apple pie...' and I lost my shit laughing. Seriously, it's not just one guy, it's the effect the world feels. What do you think would happen if China sides with Mexico? If Tronald Dump thinks Mexico will build a wall based off of 'trade deficits', China could tell Mexico, 'Hey, the U.S. owes us 90X



Let's see what the Donald leverages with the Russians or the U.K. I think he may revamp the trade deals to other countries. I for one am ready for a change.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Luckily it's easier to immigrate legally from US. Apply! Live the Canadian dream!


lmao, give it a few months and i probably will tbh


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Average American + Internet isn't a good idea either.


Ohh snap! But i think that should be left for another discussion.... in the edge of the forum ;O;


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> So, are you suggesting that many countries well ranked in that list may just be countries where people... lack confidence in the police and justice system and they just don't report many crimes...
> Oh... well... that sounds just like Argentina... or the USA for what it matters.
> Makes sense.



Crime report rates and interaction with law enforcement don't have the issues in the US that you imagine they do.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Litev3 said:


> lmao, give it a few months and i probably will tbh



Lol let me know how it is. My company just acquired one in Montreal, I could use a rotation!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Litev3 said:


> not everyone can blindly accept their country and act like it's some amazing place. hell, i would *for sure* rather be in canada than america


Hey, on that matter... wasn't something happening with the US and Canada? Like... Canada not letting US citizens in while allowing free passes for Mexicans or something?
I have *many *friends on Canada, we speak on Facebook, but they tells me that it's awesome up there.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, there's always the alternative to mass emigrate to the California Republic, declare war on the Redneck States of Murica, and take back the country.

PS: Yey! What about being racist/classist for just one comment, only this one time!
PS2: Don't take this comment seriously.
PS3: Yeah, it makes me mad to see this version of the USA, I am venting, let me be.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, there's always the alternative to mass emigrate to the California Republic, declare war on the Redneck States of Murica, and take back the country.
> 
> PS: Yey! What about being racist/classist for just one comment, only this one time!
> PS2: Don't take this comment seriously.
> PS3: Yeah, it makes me mad to see this version of the USA, I am venting, let me be.



LOL the Californians would have to stop being afraid of guns first.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ohh snap! But i think that should be left for another discussion.... in the edge of the forum ;O;


You know? Yesterday I was very edgy. 
Right now I'm very drowzy, just woke up to be honest.
Again, can't believe that some are still here after 12+ hours.

If you wan't to get even saltier... the fun starts at page 11.
When I discovered the sick fantasies of someone.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

my post got insta-edited.
@Gizametalman 
Anyway, things could get really scary if China Makes Mexico into America's China. On top of the fact Tronald Dump doesn't respect the 'One China Policy', and the fact the Philippines could move from the Peso to the Yuan, that might make smaller countries and Mexico want a change in the world reserve currency. It would be a catastrophic domino-effect.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Hey, on that matter... wasn't something happening with the US and Canada? Like... Canada not letting US citizens in while allowing free passes for Mexicans or something?
> I have *many *friends on Canada, we speak on Facebook, but they tells me that it's awesome up there.


it seems really nice there, and free healthcare is a plus. only bad thing is now that whenever you mention wanting to go to canada. you get some people saying "Oh yeah go to canada just because trump won" even though that's not the reason lmao


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> my post got insta-edited.
> @Gizametalman
> Anyway, things could get really scary if China Makes Mexico into America's China. On top of the fact Tronald Dump doesn't respect the 'One China Policy', and the fact the Philippines could move from the Peso to the Yuan, that might make smaller countries and Mexico want a change in the world reserve currency. It would be a catastrophic domino-effect.


More likely they'll try something with Brazil.
I know nothing about China, only that, quite some time ago, not so long, Brazil was growing remarkably fast.
So, if China ever want's to ally with someone, then for sure they'll go with Brazil, because Brazil has grown bigger than my country (until some corrupt lady was discovered, and sent the police to kill people in the lowest parts of the country, and blah blah blah)

Yes, I agree with you... but... did you know that many of the products that are sold in Mexico comes from China?

I say this because, if they ever wanted to ally with us, they'd have *a long time ago.*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

China already does big bussines with Brazil and Argentina, Mexico is a logical next target.
More the so if it means having an econmical/political ally right next to the USA.
Sure they will try to go for it.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Let's see what the Donald leverages with the Russians or the U.K. I think he may revamp the trade deals to other countries. I for one am ready for a change.


I think there's too much pride for Russia and America to really work together.....and I feel GB is still a little pissed about the O.G. tea party.

Honestly, I'd love to connect the world to work together for the goal of transcendence through unity to leave Earth all together. 

Pollution and population are really dragging everything down.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> China already does big bussines with Brazil and Argentina, Mexico is a logical next target.
> More the so if it means having an econmical/political ally right next to the USA.
> Sure they will try to go for it.



About that, Peña Nieto already had a discussion with China not quite so long ago.
What they discussed is unclear, they only said that they *made a bigger and better relationship between the two nations.*
And honestly, I don't know any Chinese factories nor any Chinese workplace anywhere on my country.
I mean, like a tech or mobile related company.

I've only seen cheap porcelain that states: "Made in China"


Again, if China would've wanted us, they'd have a long time ago.
And not expecting this to happen to come with my government and suddenly ally with us.
That'd be a smart move from China though... btw... isn't China the biggest country economically speaking?


----------



## Tigran (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh we'll work well with Russia... After all Trump can't stop riding Putin's dick.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I think there's too much pride for Russia and America to really work together.....and I feel GB is still a little pissed about the O.G. tea party.
> 
> Honestly, I'd love to connect the world to work together for the goal of transcendence through unity to leave Earth all together.
> 
> Pollution and population are really dragging everything down.



Finally, an american fellow who supports equality.
You sir, have my deepest and sincerest respect. Not that it will do much for you, but meh.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I say this because, if they ever wanted to ally with us, they'd have *a long time ago.*



Everything has it's time. China was once the superpower of the world. Don't think they're not sitting on thousands of years leadership. This is a prime-time to regain control. America is basically Rome at this stage in the game; Julius is about to get stabbed in the back.

After that happens, it's GG, peace doggs.

Trust, if I was China, I'd wait for an incompetent fool to lead, let him fail, ally with his neighbors, turn them against him completely, then overthrow everything.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article128984759.html

Sanctuary Cities are starting to fall, I expect a small resistance, but I think they will and should all be stopped.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Everything has it's time. China was once the superpower of the world. Don't think they're not sitting on thousands of years leadership. This is a prime-time to regain control. America is basically Rome at this stage in the game; Julius is about to get stabbed in the back.
> 
> After that happens, it's GG, peace doggs.
> 
> Trust, if I was China, I'd wait for an incompetent fool to lead, let him fail, ally with his neighbors, turn them against him completely, then overthrow everything.


dont fucking jinx it lmao


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Finally, an american fellow who supports equality.
> You sir, have my deepest and sincerest respect. Not that it will do much for you, but meh.



Well, thank you. Support me in 2021 when I run for President....If we're alive.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Everything has it's time. China was once the superpower of the world. Don't think they're not sitting on thousands of years leadership. This is a prime-time to regain control. America is basically Rome at this stage in the game; Julius is about to get stabbed in the back.
> 
> After that happens, it's GG, peace doggs.
> 
> Trust, if I was China, I'd wait for an incompetent fool to lead, let him fail, ally with his neighbors, turn them against him completely, then overthrow everything.


As any president/dictator with brains would do.
Yes, very plausible.

But still, i don't believe that they'd let Mexico to join to the party.
Because, they just won't do business with such a poorly economically speaking country.
Braizilean currency is bigger than ours.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Everything has it's time. China was once the superpower of the world. Don't think they're not sitting on thousands of years leadership. This is a prime-time to regain control. America is basically Rome at this stage in the game; Julius is about to get stabbed in the back.
> 
> After that happens, it's GG, peace doggs.
> 
> Trust, if I was China, I'd wait for an incompetent fool to lead, let him fail, ally with his neighbors, turn them against him completely, then overthrow everything.



TBH I don't think China, Russia, or the US want to change the status quo. They already get to do basically what they want with little to no consequences.

Why go through the effort of trying to take out each other?


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, thank you. Support me in 2021 when I run for President....If we're alive.


Only if I get to jump  over the great Yuge and Byotifool Orange wall.
Ba dum, tss


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Litev3 said:


> dont fucking jinx it lmao


It's just what I see. Support my American Jesus 2.0 campaign in 2021, as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It's just what I see. Support my American Jesus 2.0 campaign in 2021, as well.


you got my vote


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> TBH I don't think China, Russia, or the US want to change the status quo. They already get to do basically what they want with little to no consequences.
> 
> Why go through the effort of trying to take out each other?


Each time you say it like that you make me think of the three super-powers from 1984.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Each time you say it like that you make me think of the three super-powers from 1984.



It's not far from the truth, look at basically what all three have gotten away with over the past 15 years.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> TBH I don't think China, Russia, or the US want to change the status quo. They already get to do basically what they want with little to no consequences.
> 
> Why go through the effort of trying to take out each other?


  'The enemy of my enemy is my friend'..I think Sun Tzu?
Either way, China and Russia don't really like America...and if China gets with Mexico, America has another civil war, and everything else falls in line...there is more to gain, as well as stopping one of the largest global-consumers, which already means more resources.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> 'The enemy of my enemy is my friend'..I think Sun Tzu?
> Either way, China and Russia don't really like America...and if China gets with Mexico, America has another civil war, and everything else falls in line...there is more to gain, as well as stopping one of the largest global-consumers, which already means more resources.



Too much effort IMO. I think they are on cruise control, but let's see Chinas next move from here. I don't see this happening, but hey it's not impossible.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Only if I get to jump  over the great Yuge and Byotifool Orange wall.
> Ba dum, tss


Pfft, I've got a plan for that wall...Ironically, I have a beneficial plan to build it (not that I would) and a very efficient plan to take it down.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> 'The enemy of my enemy is my friend'..I think Sun Tzu?
> Either way, China and Russia don't really like America...and if China gets with Mexico, America has another civil war, and everything else falls in line...there is more to gain, as well as stopping one of the largest global-consumers, which already means more resources.


Where's Russia in this party?
Then why they'd interveined with the elections?


----------



## Tigran (Jan 27, 2017)

Russia wanted someone they could buy/pay off to ignore the other stuff they are doing elsewhere.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Pfft, I've got a plan for that wall...Ironically, I have a beneficial plan to build it (not that I would) and a very efficient plan to take it down.


It'd be awesome if they make an Electrical Fence/wall thing.
Then we get free energy from it.
That'd be nice.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Too much effort IMO. I think they are on cruise control, but let's see Chinas next move from here. I don't see this happening, but hey it's not impossible.



If Tronald Dump doesn't respect their policy, you can bet on it. Guaranteed, he would literally get in Dump Force One and peace on the U.S. so fast, you couldn't even make an alternative fact.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Too much effort IMO. I think they are on cruise control, but let's see Chinas next move from here. I don't see this happening, but hey it's not impossible.


i mean, it requires a shit ton of effort to do anything as a nation, especially if it's china and russia teaming up, i dont see this happening either, at least not in 4 years. maybe if trump somehow weasels his way into 8 years


----------



## Viri (Jan 27, 2017)

Woah, this thread is still going on? hahaha!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> It'd be awesome if they make an Electrical Fence/wall thing.
> Then we get free energy from it.
> That'd be nice.



Lots of dead birds would lead to a new black plague. On top of tbe fact there are a lot of miles that would need to be walled....it would be an execution ground for the cartel, for free.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

Viri said:


> Woah, this thread is still going on? hahaha!


Hey! Good morning, I just woke up, and yes, I couldn't believe it either.
Now it has turned into a more tolerable and pretty interesting topic.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> 'The enemy of my enemy is my friend'..I think Sun Tzu?
> Either way, China and Russia don't really like America...and if China gets with Mexico, America has another civil war, and everything else falls in line...there is more to gain, as well as stopping one of the largest global-consumers, which already means more resources.



You seem to think that these countries are lead by caricatures rather than humans.

Neither of them will risk alienating the US as either a trade market (still Chinas largest) or a potential military partner given the chance.
Mexico cannot replace the income the US provides or the stability an alliance with them would obtain.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

That... up.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 27, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Deleted
> Sorry, my pc is trash 7-7


Was it made in Mexico?

I'm sorry, I couldn't help it!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> You seem to think that these countries are lead by caricatures rather than humans.
> 
> Neither of them will risk alienating the US as either a trade market (still Chinas largest) or a potential military partner given the chance.
> Mexico cannot replace the income the US provides or the stability an alliance with them would obtain.



So, I don't have any money, or a way to pay it back, can I borrow a couple million from you? I swear I'll probably, maybe, kinda, pay it back in a couple years after I'm dead or something, but I'm good for it.

Because that's a totally legit business move...until I squelch on thevdebt, but it's cool right? Because...Madonna. and Pepsi.

You aren't applying what happens when multiple things occur.
I'll give you a pokéanalogy:  it's a Sandstorm with Stealth Rock with Leech Seed with Infestation after you've been hit with Toxic on turn two. Chips ahoy. GG.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 27, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> So, I don't have any money, or a way to pay it back, can I borrow a couple million from you? I swear I'll probably, maybe, kinda, pay it back in a couple years after I'm dead or something, but I'm good for it.
> 
> Because that's a totally legit business move...until I squelch on thevdebt, but it's cool right? Because...Madonna. and Pepsi.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling you don't quite understand the value of debt in international money markets.

While reading up on that I'd also suggest reading up on currency manipulation.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> I have a feeling you don't quite understand the value of debt in international money markets.
> 
> While reading up on that I'd also suggest reading up on currency manipulation.


Have you ever played Monopoly with a child? Seriously....?


----------



## Viri (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article128984759.html

Welp, there goes one sanctuary city.


----------



## davhuit (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Abortion law should be tougher. In Europe it's illegal to do abortion after 3 months since it starts to develop a consciousness after 3 months so that makes it murder. It should be banned everywhere after 3 months and only be allowed in extreme cases like rape and so on.



No thanks.

I'm glad it exist in my country the way it actually exist. Here, only people who are against it are religious people (and I'm glad some european countries give a longer delay like Netherlands, 22 weeks, as we can travel freely in Europe).

The majority of the people are okay with abortion, and not only when it's about a rape or such thing.

I'm fine you are okay to want it dissapear in your country but don't expect other countries to live like you.

Women have the right to do what their want with ther own bodies (at least here, as long as they respect the delays) and such laws shouldn't be made by men in the first place.

Not to mention guns kill more innocent people than abortion so it might be better to ban guns instead, if you really care for people lives. If we take your thinking about abortion and do the same for guns, only cops should have the right to use them, like in most countries.

In Europe, you can't buy one easily and even if you manage to get one, you don't have the right to use it.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 27, 2017)

I just want to point out, that until a fetus can survive outside of the womb, it is nothing more than a parasite.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> No thanks.
> 
> I'm glad it exist in my country the way it actually exist. Here, only people who are against it are religious people (and I'm glad some european countries give a longer delay like Netherlands, 22 weeks, as we can travel freely in Europe).
> 
> ...


i never said anything about dissapearing. 3 months should be the max time everywhere. abortion after 3 months is murder.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigran said:


> I just want to point out, that until a fetus can survive outside of the womb, it is nothing more than a parasite.


Also a kid that can't make a living on their own is a higher intelligence parasite/brat.
Abortion should be allowed until emancipation.  /s


----------



## manots (Jan 27, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Dude, i didn't want look this
> 
> HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
> But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> ...




This is a glorious shitstorm of a thread
nice to see ya again


----------



## davhuit (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> i never said anything about dissapearing. 3 months should be the max time everywhere. abortion after 3 months is murder.



You said only for rape and such things, so no thanks. There are some other cases when women might need it, when contraception fails.

About the delay, it's up to each country. Netherlands is 22 weeks and I don't have a problem with that, only religious people think aborption is a murder, whatever the delay.

If we talk about murders, I'm sure guns make a lot more murders than absorption (and also thar guns kill more people than it save), so there are more deadly things to ban first.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> You said only for rape and such things, so no thanks. There are some other cases when women might need it, when contraception fails.
> 
> About the delay, it's up to each country. Netherlands is 22 weeks and I don't have a problem with that, only religious people think aborption is a murder, whatever the delay.


Shhh... he's a pseudo scientist... or so he called me when I explained to him how the brain, pain receptors and conciousness works.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> You said only for rape and such things, so no thanks. There are some other cases when women might need it, when contraception fails.
> 
> About the delay, it's up to each country. Netherlands is 22 weeks and I don't have a problem with that, only religious people think aborption is a murder, whatever the delay.


Read again. I said 3 months is the max here and should be everywhere but should be allowed after 3 months time in extreme cases like rape and so on. Please read properly


----------



## manots (Jan 27, 2017)

I swear as a LEGAL Mexican-american , Nobody is acting sane atm


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Shhh... he's a pseudo scientist... or so he called me when I explained to him how the brain, pain receptors and conciousness works.


official studies and official scientists tell a different story. i rather believe them then a wannabe gbatemp scientist.


----------



## davhuit (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Read again. I said 3 months is the max here and should be everywhere but should be allowed after 3 months time in extreme cases like rape and so on. Please read properly



I'm fine with Netherlands and 22 weeks. And no, it should not.

People decide what is best for their countries, they doesn't need USA to decide for them.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> You said only for rape and such things, so no thanks. There are some other cases when women might need it, when contraception fails.
> 
> About the delay, it's up to each country. Netherlands is 22 weeks and I don't have a problem with that, only religious people think aborption is a murder, whatever the delay.


Shhh... he's a pseudo scientist... or so he called me when I explained to him how the brain, pain receptors and conc


kumikochan said:


> official studies and official scientists tell a different story. i rather believe them then a wannabe gbatemp scientist.


Whatever dude.
BTW which religion are you in?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> I'm fine with Netherlands and 22 weeks. And no, it should not.
> 
> People decide what is best for their country, they doesn't need USA to decide for them.


god where am i talking about the US deciding for other countries ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Gizametalman said:


> Shhh... he's a pseudo scientist... or so he called me when I explained to him how the brain, pain receptors and conc
> 
> Whatever dude.
> BTW which religion are you in?


none


----------



## th3joker (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigran said:


> I just want to point out, that until a fetus can survive outside of the womb, it is nothing more than a parasite.


Exactly. I think that every human  be semi sterilized at birth. You have to get a license and a permit to be allowed to take a drug that allows a man and a woman to have a child. Otherwise the human body can never reproduce. Then if the child is born with life long ilnesses its terminated ala 300 style tossed off a cliff. That way all the dipshits who fuck like rabbits having kids they cant afford and leech fhe system can keep on fucking like rabbits safely. I have friends who should never have had kids let alone 4 and a trying for a 5th so they can get even more goverment assistance. And when they say shit like  common man i have a wife and kids to support lemme borrow $20 to feed them i strait up say im not empathetic to your mistakes and not paying for your stupidity. We had the discussion when he was waiting for his first born he made with a 1 night stand with a cunt why he shouldnt keep it. Low and behold he lived in a weekly apartment for a year becuase his lazy wife and 4 kids tear up the rental houses so bad he gets evicted. And  he is a white 30ish red blooded american. Its 10 times worse with cathloic mexicans who really think god wants them to have 10+kids


----------



## davhuit (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> god where am i talking about the US deciding for other countries ?



Even in your are not american, you don't have to decide for others what is good or bad, whatever your nationality so avoid using words such as "should".


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> Even in your are not american, you don't have to decide for others what is good or bad, whatever your nationality so avoid using words such as "should".


it's the same in your country as in mine3. what are you complaining about ?


----------



## davhuit (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> it's the same in your country as in mine3. what are you complaining about ?



But I don't want others countries to get to three personally, that's the difference. We all know you can easily go in another country if you need, as long it's an european country, and that pretty convenient if someone need it.

And I don't think it's a murder even after three weeks, which is another difference between us.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> But I don't want others countries to get to three personally, that's the difference. We all know you can easily go in another country if you need, as long it's an european country, and that pretty convenient if someone need it.


after 3 months is murder. so you accept abortion at around let's say 6 months ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



davhuit said:


> But I don't want others countries to get to three personally, that's the difference. We all know you can easily go in another country if you need, as long it's an european country, and that pretty convenient if someone need it.
> 
> And I don't think it's a murder even after three weeks, which is another difference between us.


i said 3 months not 3 weeks


----------



## davhuit (Jan 27, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> after 3 months is murder. so you accept abortion at around let's say 6 months ?



It's your opinion. It's not mine.

I accept other countries laws so for example, more than 4 months in Netherlands, and I also accept it to be less in some other countries.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> It's your opinion. It's not mine.
> I accept other countries laws so for example, more than 4 months in Netherlands, and I also accept it to be less in some other countries.


good for them but i don't approve personally. that's just my opinion, i'm not implying you should share that opinion.


----------



## davhuit (Jan 27, 2017)

You were implying it before as you said "it should", but it's okay then.

It would have been different if you said "I would like" instead.



kumikochan said:


> good for them but i don't approve personally. that's just my opinion, i'm not implying you should share that opinion.



Not to mention here, the foetus is not legally recognized before 22 weeks if I remember right. If the law doesn't recognize it yet, it can't really be legally a murder.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> Not to mention here, the foetus is not legally recognized before 22 weeks if I remember right. If the law doesn't recognize it yet, it can't really be legally a murder.


I know but Belgium changed it 2 3 months because there has been official studies that showed it started to feel and think for itself meaning being conscious of itself. Anyway they changed it because of that and i approve. has nothing to do with religion since religion states abortion shouldn't happen at all. Maybe some have a different opinion about that but that's just mine. Yeah it would be better if i said '' i'd like'' wich i meant to say.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jan 27, 2017)

th3joker said:


> Politics on thetemp....this is good shit...a bunch of poser hacker pirates jumping on soap boxes. Fuck it ill join. As if my opinion matters any more or any less of you gameboy playing kiddies.... I live in las vegas nv. Thanks to those fucking illegal mexicans who work less than minimum wage under the table jobs my city has been over run by those rat bastards. There are sections of the city were entire strip malls have not one english sign out front. Places like macys and sears get closed down and turned into a mexican grocery store. Then every other american english speaking buisness thats been in the same strip mall for 50+ years closes becuase the avrage middle class white/black/asian avoides shopping in the area becuase its swamped with smelly cockroach not a lick of english speaking fucks flocking to their stank ass hot shithole grocery stores. Im sorry but real from mexico mexicans have no class. Imbread fucks. Then they take over neighborhoods with their 3-5 familys per household. 15 cars in every inch of their yard. Blairing bomp bomp retard music till 5 am. No joke i have walked strait into backyards of these fucks at 2 am with a fucking machette and chopped the power cords to their stereos... Knowing these pussy fucks wont do shit becuase 1 they are ilegal as shit and 2 cops will just fuck them over so they are helpless. So i do use this to my advantage. The fucks who own rooster i call animal controll. The roosters they miss i feed dry rice to. The ones i see in the road i run over right in front of their children to see. My pitbull has killed 3 chuawaws that run around the hood  no tags no owners in sight but i know were they are from. Stupid little yappers crawl in my yard not my fault my dog is secured . i throw the carcases in the street for all to see. When i walk my dog on a leash ive had chawawas charge my dog from their yard or from their owner who walks without a leash. First id try to stop the fights by yelling at the other dogs. Now i coax them over. So fuck yea i voted trump. Fuck yea i hate ilegal mexicans. Fuck yea i hope they build the great wall of merica. Just dig 30 foot trench first them lazy fucks are to dumb to dig deeper with their tunnels.
> 
> Why can sexy ass asians take over like the ilegal mexicans do? Oh thats right asisans have brains class and ambition. Hopefully this post will boost my warning level past 1. I didnt feel cool enough for the temp with such a noob level edgyness


Racist much? :^)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Jayro said:


> No, they're just the most problematic. We don't have any issues with Canadian immigrants, if you haven't noticed.


Stereotyping much?


----------



## alex61194 (Jan 27, 2017)

Chary said:


> How so? He's been a great friend to many Black people since probably before you were born. He allowed for the first hotel/casino to let Jews in. He's helped many LEGAL Mexicans afford housing in the past as well. He just dislikes Islamic terrorists and illegal Mexicans. That's Nationalism and wanting to protect your country; _not_ racism.


and womans, and says obama is a weak president and the next day say the opposite


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 27, 2017)

davhuit said:


> No thanks.
> 
> I'm glad it exist in my country the way it actually exist. Here, only people who are against it are religious people (and I'm glad some european countries give a longer delay like Netherlands, 22 weeks, as we can travel freely in Europe).
> 
> ...


It's a conscious child. CONSCIOUS


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> *Against illegal immigration* much? :^)



FTFY.


----------



## FF777 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hay guys I used a raft to illegally go to japan and work illegally for years then they caught me and sent me back to america!! Those racist japanese!!!!!
Then I smuggled my self in to japan again, and waved around a giant american flag in the street protesting, while burning the japanese flag, then they arrested me and deported me back to america AGAIN! HOW RACIST CAN YOU GET?!?
Of course I used my raft to go back illegally a 3rd time, and I heard their prime minister say "I'm glad we have a huge ocean surround japan to keep those illegal foreigners out!" OMG I couldn't BELIEVE how RACIST he is!!!!! How DARE he be glad an ocean is around japan!! I am protesting in the streets again now demanding "Build a bridge between japan and USA or else YOU JAPANESE ARE RACIST!!!!!"

Oh also, since I am a minority in japan now, I want SPECIAL BENEFITS! Like free college tuition and help with housing!.. Oh, and I want ALL SIGNS to be in ENGLISH ONLY, I don't want to see japanese languages ANY WHERE!.. And of course I am WAY too lazy to learn japanese even if I illegally live there for 999 years.. And I want to play my american music REAL loud even at night time.. Those japanese people better just get used to it! That's how us americans roll baby!..

Oh god, the police are politely knocking on my door again!! How can they deport me AGAIN?!?! I thought japanese had honor!! How can they have honor when they are so RACIST and only care about their own nation and race?!?!?.. Help me!!!!!!.. Why is japan so racist!!!!!??........


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

FF777 said:


> Hay guys I used a raft to illegally go to japan and work illegally for years then they caught me and sent me back to america!! Those racist japanese!!!!!
> Then I smuggled my self in to japan again, and waved around a giant american flag in the street protesting, while burning the japanese flag, then they arrested me and deported me back to america AGAIN! HOW RACIST CAN YOU GET?!?
> Of course I used my raft to go back illegally a 3rd time, and I heard their prime minister say "I'm glad we have a huge ocean surround japan to keep those illegal foreigners out!" OMG I couldn't BELIEVE how RACIST he is!!!!! How DARE he be glad an ocean is around japan!! I am protesting in the streets again now demanding "Build a bridge between japan and USA or else YOU JAPANESE ARE RACIST!!!!!"
> 
> ...



Hahaha I know this is meant as sarcasm, but I've actually talked to some Mexicans who would fit this MO. LOL.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok, this is my last post here and I'll try to resume all the point said and I think most mexicans will be in accord with this.

1.- We ARE NOT agains the building of a wall. The US is a sovereign country and they can do anything they want in their land.
2.- YES, illegal inmigration is a crime and people recurring in that crime should be punished accordly.
3.- The border is responsability of the country that actually want it walled.
4.- Your elected president never asked for a posibility of colaboration in illegal inmigration matter, he atacked the sovereignty of a country demanding for paying a proyect that would not even be on mexican land and that not corresponds to mexican points of interest.
5.- USA elected president shows indiscriminated arrogancy in relation to another countries instead of diplomacy or consensus.
6.- A WALL WILL NOT SOLVE YOUR CRIME PROBLEMS. The problem -as every country knows except for you- is your insane addiction to drugs, making a market bigger than the WHOLE EUROPE.
7.- Americans fail to adress the relevance of latin cheap hand-work in your primary level of production. A cheap hand-work means that a productor can produce more paying less, that means more injection to the 2nd and 3rd level of production, resulting in the posibility of the average US citizen to especialize when talking about a career (More engineer, more physicians, more architects, more designers instead of beign harvesters, farmers, minor scale traders).
8.- Americans now live in a xenphobic ambient because the average american is unable to take responsability in it's own failure and they follow a person who won leadership blamming on another people for your mistakes (Remember a certain leader after WWI that blamed a certain racial group from breaking their country instead the fact they caused a damn World War?)
9.- Seem that the average american lost a fundamental trait in every sucessful population and that is respect, americans now thing they're the biggest thing in the world and there is no more untrue thing here. (Police violence, black lives matter movement, school shootings, sexual tourism, racism, a divided population, xenophobic president).
10.- Yeah, México is a poor managed country, my people's idiosincracy can be problematic sometimes BUT, we're very very aware that most of the problems are caused by us, still, they're big problems that are YOUR responsability and you don't adress them because you will never recognize your faults. (Violence in México and another countries because you're the biggest junkies in the world, sexual tourism, Fast and Furious program, etc.)
11.- Again and last, you're a spoiled-kid nation with an attitude and you will fail following the course you are, and this is spoken by an educated person who knows it's nation failed already but still can stop loving his land, so I know blamming anothers is the easy response but not the solution, working for your land is.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Ok, this is my last post here and I'll try to resume all the point said and I think most mexicans will be in accord with this.
> 
> 1.- We ARE NOT agains the building of a wall. The US is a sovereign country and they can do anything they want in their land.
> 2.- YES, illegal inmigration is a crime and people recurring in that crime should be punished accordly.
> ...



Blame the government, not the people, not everyone in America is like you say they are, as that is a false assumption. The government sucks here, big time. Sound good?


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Blame the government, not the people, not everyone in America is like you say they are, as that is a false assumption. The government sucks here, big time. Sound good?


The population chooses it's president isn't it? and your country selected the xenphobic one, as my country selected the idiotic one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> The population chooses it's president isn't it? and your country selected the xenphobic one, as my country selected the idiotic one.



Still doesn't mean all 320 million people think the same. It was either a xenophobic bigot or a psychotic control freak. What the hell were we supposed to do?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 27, 2017)

Chary said:


> He wants a wall to protect his citizens. We have too many illegal immigrants coming in to Texas/California/Etc and raping/killing/disturbing the peace/leeching the system. It's ingenious.
> 
> He's not cutting off deals with Mexico. He's just preventing crime, and preventing OUR companies from fleeing to Mexico for a tax cut. You'll be getting imports as usual from the USA, just this time, they'll be made in the USA too.
> 
> LOL. No. Going to war would be absolutely pointless and against his whole campaign agenda. The whole wall deal is protecting Americans, not wanting to send them into a war to die over.


Oh, glad to hear the wall will protect chileans too, because you know, chile and the rest of countries around here are part of america and thus, we are americans too.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 27, 2017)

Blaming others is an act of refusing to take responsibility. When a person can’t accept the fact or the reality, they blamed another person or the situation instead of taking accountability. The world can use more light and less noise. More solvers and fewer blamers. More folks showing a better way and fewer folks complaining about how much better things used to be. More folks offering help and fewer folks wringing their hands about the problems. More hope bringers and fewer hope killers


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Mexico should pay for the wall because it is being built to keep Mexicans in Mexico.

That is all.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Mexico should pay for the wall because it is being built to keep Mexicans in Mexico.
> 
> That is all.


Stop generalizing , not every person who crosses illegally to the United States is mexican , there's also people from Guatemala and Cuba.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Stop generalizing , not every person who crosses illegally to the United States is mexican , there's also people from Guatemala and Cuba.



Fair enough let me fix my post:

Mexico needs to pay for the wall because it is being built to keep Mexico's citizens, residents, and illegal aliens in Mexico.


----------



## Viri (Jan 28, 2017)

To be honest, we should be helping Mexico out more than some other countries we help. Mexico is our next door neighbor. Honestly, I'd rather see US/Mexico improve relations, and the US help Mexico out with their drugs and cartel problems. Ending the war on drugs would be a huge help.

Oh, and the wall would help and benefit Mexico and the US out tbh.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> How so? He's been a great friend to many Black people since probably before you were born. He allowed for the first hotel/casino to let Jews in. He's helped many LEGAL Mexicans afford housing in the past as well. He just dislikes Islamic terrorists and illegal Mexicans. That's Nationalism and wanting to protect your country; _not_ racism.


black isn't the only race, and calling someone by it's skin color is racism in itself... when you start generalize a group of people either by thier nation, thier skin or thier sexual preference/beïng, it's called racism.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 28, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> black isn't the only race, and calling someone by it's skin color is racism in itself... when you start generalize a group of people either by thier nation, thier skin or thier sexual preference/beïng, it's called racism.



Actually he has flat out said he doesn't like Black people working with his money. He wanted only Jewish people to work with his money.

"“I’ve got black accountants at Trump Castle and at Trump Plaza — black guys counting my money!” O’Donnell’s book quoted Trump as saying. “I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day. Those are the kind of people I want counting my money. Nobody else. . . . Besides that, I’ve got to tell you something else. I think that the guy is lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is; I believe that. It’s not anything they can control.”"

He's also stated, "“I think that the guy is lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is; I believe that. It’s not anything they can control.”" Thats... pretty damn racist.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Actually he has flat out said he doesn't like Black people working with his money. He wanted only Jewish people to work with his money.
> 
> "“I’ve got black accountants at Trump Castle and at Trump Plaza — black guys counting my money!” O’Donnell’s book quoted Trump as saying. “I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day. Those are the kind of people I want counting my money. Nobody else. . . . Besides that, I’ve got to tell you something else. I think that the guy is lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is; I believe that. It’s not anything they can control.”"
> 
> He's also stated, "“I think that the guy is lazy. And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is; I believe that. It’s not anything they can control.”" Thats... pretty damn racist.


Unfortunately thats not what he said, its what some guy claims he said.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 28, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Unfortunately thats not what he said, its what some guy claims he said.


telling that's not what i said or meant doesn't make it go away... he says that a lot, and most of his words are still here on tape, and it are racist words... trump is a racist you can battle it, but we've got more than a few tapes, bbc has it on tape as does cnn has this on tape... sorry he did say those words and denying won't change the facts.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 28, 2017)

The key to survival is opening up the world and ending all strife instead of closing it up again like 100's of years ago causing conflict and basic primitive human nature to resurface. I thought we were living in this day and age that people understood and learned from the past but seems we're all going back to our caves screaming like apes blaming others besides ourselves.


----------



## FF777 (Jan 28, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> when you start generalize a group of people either by thier nation, thier skin or thier sexual preference/beïng, it's called racism.


This is one of the many problems with the SJW leftist movement.. If you don't follow their narrative to the letter, they oust you and attach many labels to you to try to defamate your character, such as "racist" and "bigot" and "homophobe" and "islamaphobe" or "xenophobe" etc etc..
One of the reasons Trump won is because people were tired of having to walk on eggshells constantly just to not be labelled as "racist".. They realized that the politically-correct movement has gone too far in an extreme direction where you can't even act like a normal person any more with out being labelled..

The definition of racism is *hating some one just because of their race*..
But sadly the left has expanded that definition to infinity, to include any thing and every thing..
People by human nature care about their self first, their family first, their tribe first, and their race first.. Why is it not "racist" then when black people or mexicans care only about their own race, but suddenly it is "racist" for white people to care about their own race?..

Let's face a hard fact here: There are a TON of hispanics in the USA, especially in certain states.. What the left expects all white people to do is sit back and just relax while more and more hispanics pour in and take over.. They take jobs, take houses, etc etc, a lot of them don't speak english very well.. And these white people decide to finally say "Enough is enough!", then they are labelled as "RACIST!".. "How dare you not be okay with your neighborhoods being flooded with foreigners!!"..

Well then let me ask you this: *At which percentage of hispanics would you draw the line at?..* What if your neighborhood becomes 50% hispanic?.. How about 60%? 70%? 80%?..
The neighborhood I actually live in used to be all white people couple of decades ago and is now literally like 90% hispanic people.. They all speak spanish around here all the time, play loud spanish music constantly.. You can't talk to them like a friendly neighbor any more because they just see you as not one of them..
If the USA hypothetically became 90% hispanics, do you still think it would be "racist" for white people to become a little frustrated at that sort of situation??.. Which percentage do you draw the line at?..

Hey, let me ask you this question: In a different reality, if white people were pouring in to mexico and crowding out mexicans, would that be okay too?.. Should the mexicans just stand aside and let white people invade their country illegally?.. Are they supposed to be okay with mexico turning 50% white?.. Come on guys, let's celebrate "diversity" by having the white people invade lots of other countries! It will be great, right?.. You know how much the left loves diversity..


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

FF777 said:


> .. They take jobs, take houses, etc etc, a lot of them don't speak english very well.. And these white people decide to finally say "Enough is enough!", then they are labelled as "RACIST!".. "How dare you not be okay with your neighborhoods being flooded with foreigners!!"..
> 
> Well then let me ask you this: *At which percentage of hispanics would you draw the line at?..* What if your neighborhood becomes 50% hispanic?.. How about 60%? 70%? 80%?..



So you're totally for the indigenous people of 'America'? Like all the Native 'American' tribes and parts of 'America' that once belonged to Mexico? Yeah, fuck Chrissy Colombo! Tell the U.K. to take it's boats of prisoners back and all those tax evaders! LOL.

I'm just having a twist on your views; don't think about it too much.


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> How so? He's been a great friend to many Black people since probably before you were born. He allowed for the first hotel/casino to let Jews in. He's helped many LEGAL Mexicans afford housing in the past as well. He just dislikes Islamic terrorists and illegal Mexicans. That's Nationalism and wanting to protect your country; _not_ racism.



Trump makes business deals and not friends, even his wife is a business deal. Unfortunately his experience up until now has been to make business deals with only certain types of people (greedy, easy to manipulate etc) and now he is going to find that it's a lot harder to do deals with intelligent people.

I don't know if Trump is racist, but he doesn't just hate illegal Mexicans as he wants the legal Mexicans in Mexico to pay for the wall. I think he just hates people who don't worship him and give him money.

He is either an idiot for not realising that import tariffs are paid for by the Americans buying the goods from Mexico, or he's an idiot for thinking that he could lie and that people would believe him.

Either way, America is stuck with an idiot who will ruin your country for the next four years.

I've worked for someone like him, it's the arrogance that wins people over but there is never really any substance behind it. Eventually you pull back the curtain and see a manipulative loser who can't do anything other than make people scared.



FF777 said:


> Let's face a hard fact here: There are a TON of hispanics in the USA, especially in certain states.. What the left expects all white people to do is sit back and just relax while more and more hispanics pour in and take over.. They take jobs, take houses, etc etc, a lot of them don't speak english very well.. And these white people decide to finally say "Enough is enough!", then they are labelled as "RACIST!".. "How dare you not be okay with your neighborhoods being flooded with foreigners!!"..



Yes, those are things that xenophobic people say to justify being xenophobic. What you're saying isn't actually true, but it's carefully constructed to sound true to make it acceptable to persecute people.

Mexicans generally do the jobs that white lazy Americans don't want to do. You have plenty of room to build houses and in some areas an oversupply of houses.

By the way, what Native American tribe do you descend from? Or are you descended from an immigrant foreigner who illegally moved to the US?



Chary said:


> The neighborhood I actually live in used to be all white people couple of decades ago and is now literally like 90% hispanic people.. They all speak spanish around here all the time, play loud spanish music constantly.. You can't talk to them like a friendly neighbor any more because they just see you as not one of them..



White americans caused the integration problems as much as the Hispanic's. You can't look at the result of your mistakes and just blame it on them, unless of course if you are xenophobic. And yeah, xenophobia in one group breeds xenophobia in another. It's human nature, but if you're saying you aren't capable of overriding your human nature then I feel sorry for all Americans as you'll be back to butchering each other soon.

Trump was elected because he gave the people the option to walk away from their mistakes and blame the immigrants, enough people were willing to take that. Unfortunately you now can't point out what he did without making the people who voted for him feel bad and then they get angry and fight for their corner. So we just have to wait for America to be ruined and in time people will accept they were wrong.


----------



## FF777 (Jan 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Like all the Native 'American' tribes and parts of 'America' that once belonged to Mexico?


That logic is flawed though if you analyze it a bit longer.. Every country in the world was once occupied by some one else at some point..
I mean the mayans were in mexico before the mexicans, weren't they?..
And yeah I actually feel bad for the native-americans that used to be in USA (I am actually part native-american my self, but mostly white).. So who is to say whom should and should not be the rightful owner of a particular country?..
I am not god and can't make any grand proclaimations about which people should be ordained to own a particular country...
..however, all I am arguing is that when a place that has lots of a single type of people (for example white) starts getting more and more over-run by foreign people, it is a natural instinct to want to protect your own tribe before other ones.. I am just saying that it is unreasonable to expect white people just to sit back and do nothing; that is actually an unnatural reaction.. And I am saying that it is not racist to have a desire for your own race to remain in the country that you are in..


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

FF777 said:


> That logic is flawed though if you analyze it a bit longer.. Every country in the world was once occupied by some one else at some point..
> I mean the mayans were in mexico before the mexicans, weren't they?..
> And yeah I actually feel bad for the native-americans that used to be in USA (I am actually part native-american my self, but mostly white).. So who is to say whom should and should not be the rightful owner of a particular country?..
> I am not god and can't make any grand proclaimations about which people should be ordained to own a particular country...
> ..however, all I am arguing is that when a place that has lots of a single type of people (for example white) starts getting more and more over-run by foreign people, it is a natural instinct to want to protect your own tribe before other ones.. I am just saying that it is unreasonable to expect white people just to sit back and do nothing; that is actually an unnatural reaction.. And I am saying that it is not racist to have a desire for your own race to remain in the country that you are in..


....you mean the 'Spaniards' who came over because of 'the new world' and colonized most of Latin 'America' and did terrible things to all the peoples residing in their 'territory' prior to 1400A.D.? Or do you  mean, 'So who is to say whom should and should not be the rightful owner of a particular country?..
I am not god and can't make any grand proclaimations about which people should be ordained to own a particular country...
..however, all I am arguing is that when a place that has lots of a single type of people (for example white) starts getting more and more over-run by foreign people, it is a natural instinct to want to protect your own tribe before other ones.'....
We kind of agree?


----------



## FF777 (Jan 28, 2017)

smf said:


> Mexicans generally do the jobs that white lazy Americans don't want to do.


I've heard this argument before but then how do other countries manage then? Like japan, korea, china, or even european countries or any country with only 1 race?.. And how did america survive in the past before this flood of hispanics in to the USA?.. White people aren't lazy, I think it is disingenious of you to claim that they are..



smf said:


> what Native American tribe do you descend from? Or are you descended from an immigrant foreigner who illegally moved to the US?


Most of me is white like I said, but the native-american in me stems from the cherokee tribe.. I assume the white DNA in me probably descended from european countries just like most white people in america..


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atahualpa

Yeah, I think the biggest problem is a race for resources, since the inception of 'currency.'



FF777 said:


> I've heard this argument before but then how do other countries manage then? Like japan, korea, china, or even european countries or any country with only 1 race?.. And how did america survive in the past before this flood of hispanics in to the USA?.. White people aren't lazy, I think it is disingenious of you to claim that they are..


Damn those plantations fields! Making lazy 'sub-saharan Africans' 'work' because of 'indenturement'. It's hard work whipping people, you know. LOL.

This is why I'm running for President 'American' Jesus 2.0 in 2021. I'll make the future great again.


----------



## FF777 (Jan 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It's hard work whipping people


And what if a tendon in that precious white hand is accidentally twisted during all that whipping?.. That is why I feel so sorry for my white ancestors; I can't believe how hard of a life they lived.. It makes me almost cry just thinking about it..


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

FF777 said:


> And what if a tendon in that precious white hand is accidentally twisted during all that whipping?.. That is why I feel so sorry for my white ancestors; I can't believe how hard of a life they lived.. It makes me almost cry just thinking about it..



Whoa, that's borderline racist. Surely, you must mean Caucasian European American? But aren't you conflicted that 'you' broke many a treaty of 'your' own? LOL. 

Seriously, the world is a fucked up place--all humans are just humans. I honestly believe Earth is billions of years old and humans, as we've come to 'evolve', have been around for millions of years. That's enough time to make 200 languages, 20 'ethnicities', and many, many, many inbred babies sharing 99.9999999% of their DNA.

Except me and O.G. Jesus, we're that 0.000001% of originality. He died for your sins. I use NTR and have X950 Revives.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 28, 2017)

FF777 said:


> This is one of the many problems with the SJW leftist movement.. If you don't follow their narrative to the letter, they oust you and attach many labels to you to try to defamate your character, such as "racist" and "bigot" and "homophobe" and "islamaphobe" or "xenophobe" etc etc..
> One of the reasons Trump won is because people were tired of having to walk on eggshells constantly just to not be labelled as "racist".. They realized that the politically-correct movement has gone too far in an extreme direction where you can't even act like a normal person any more with out being labelled..
> 
> The definition of racism is *hating some one just because of their race*..
> ...


no it never was just hate, it always have been treating different based on... a wall will not give any less immigrants nor will it stop criminal from entering your country, it will however make tense higher between people... sure you can talk about real numbers when it comes to crime, but if you would really start making the numbers of relation of race/origin vs. crimes without already beïng predetermen you'll see white people, hispanic people or whatever you like to will do just as much criminal facts as the others... just on the south side you'll probably have a bit of more hispanic people in percentages, this doesn't mean much since this comes from the fact that there are more hispanic people around to begin with...
instead of talking about people like you seem to lie to to a lot, start opening your eyes a bit and do a bit of better research before you make false accusation...
in nazi germany it started the same way, it wasn't called racism, hitler just said ünterscheid must sein" wich means so much as differences must be... this was would make it "normal" tou say that every jew must identify himself with a david star, a police must be able to check any suspect of doing so (and this would mean in your words it was still okay, cause hey there's no hate yet), then came the next step, every jew hew forgot thier star got jail first, deportation to ghetoo's later... now jews got more attention then other people, so every time they did a crime it looked like they seemed to be the bigger criminals... when the tense was high enough he called for cristall night, one night to set things right by stealing from the jews cause they stole from thm so he said...
what i'm trying to tell you is that there's a reason it's called racism...
you're creating your criminals, you're not even close to fixing any problem by playing the hate game or the wising inger game...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 28, 2017)

Tigran said:


> I just want to point out, that until a fetus can survive outside of the womb, it is nothing more than a parasite.


How long do you think an infant would survive without being taken care of constantly?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> He wants a wall to protect his citizens. We have too many illegal immigrants coming in to Texas/California/Etc and raping/killing/disturbing the peace/leeching the system. It's ingenious.
> 
> He's not cutting off deals with Mexico. He's just preventing crime, and preventing OUR companies from fleeing to Mexico for a tax cut. You'll be getting imports as usual from the USA, just this time, they'll be made in the USA too.
> 
> LOL. No. Going to war would be absolutely pointless and against his whole campaign agenda. The whole wall deal is protecting Americans, not wanting to send them into a war to die over.


.... The majority of illegal immigrants come from planes, same with drugs. Also, i know its crazy but, they could just throw the drugs over the wall.

Or are these your alternative facts?


----------



## Chary (Jan 28, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> .... The majority of illegal immigrants come from planes, same with drugs. Also, i know its crazy but, they could just throw the drugs over the wall.
> 
> Or are these your alternative facts?


Yknow, throwing large bags of expensive cocaine over a huge wall where there's border security lined up all around it. Makes sense. Not. Is that alternative logic? 

Do you even know how Texas works? We have tons of people wading the Rio Grande and just making their way over through that. Why? Because there's no wall stopping them! Or hiding in vehicles. etc. Unless you're referring to people coming here and overstaying on their Visas? Because Trump is cracking down on everything immigration, so soon, neither will be a concern. Wall+more security+more patrol = more jobs, safer country. Even if the wall keeps out just one illegal, it'll be worth it. Obama tried to send millions of dollars to the Middle East for no reason, so I don't see why people are crying themselves to sleep over the cost of a wall.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yknow, throwing large bags of expensive cocaine over a huge wall where there's border security lined up all around it. Makes sense. Not. Is that alternative logic?
> 
> Do you even know how Texas works? We have tons of people wading the Rio Grande and just making their way over through that. Why? Because there's no wall stopping them! Or hiding in vehicles. etc. Unless you're referring to people coming here and overstaying on their Visas? Because Trump is cracking down on everything immigration, so soon, neither will be a concern. Wall+more security+more patrol = more jobs, safer country. Even if the wall keeps out just one illegal, it'll be worth it. Obama tried to send millions of dollars to the Middle East for no reason, so I don't see why people are crying themselves to sleep over the cost of a wall.



You seriously think hes going to make thousands of outpost guards? How much do you think your congress is willing to pay for this? You DO know that this would be in the billions? Something much better spent on actual fucking healthcare? Maybe straighten out your priorities. Its been shown many times that immigrants will follow a path of righteousness more often than not. Obama sent millions, Trump is spending billions. We've seens countless times that walls will fail (hell the great wall of china only worked until people figured out ways around it which only took them 100 years, in a time where the internet or planes didnt exist.) Its funny that a country built on immigration would so quickly would want to stop what made them what they are today, its even more so ironic that the wife of your great president is also an immigrant.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 28, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Its funny that a country built on immigration would so quickly would want to stop what made them what they are today, its even more so ironic that the wife of your great president is also an immigrant.


It's not there to stop immigration, only illegal immigration.


----------



## FF777 (Jan 28, 2017)

By the way, here is a graph of the Hungarian fence and the number of border crossings when they erected it in 2015:






So I hope no on else tries to claim that fences and walls are not effective..

*Also, since people are getting their posts removed by mods just for stating their opinions, I am done debating here.. Free speech does not exist on this site and it is not the correct place to freely debate about politics.. We should just stick with talking about games and consoles on this site, and nothing else..* I'm done here..


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

UniqueGeek said:


> It's not there to stop immigration, only illegal immigration.


Well we know he wants to cut down on immigration, whether legal or not. thought id add the last line for flavour


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Fair enough let me fix my post:
> 
> Mexico needs to pay for the wall because it is being built to keep Mexico's citizens, residents, and illegal aliens in Mexico.


I was supporting your stance in another thread, but now you're just being a lout.

Trump decided to build a wall. Trump (meaning the US government) must pay it.

I'm alright with everyone saying us Mexicans are criminals, but don't make us pay what your country builds. 

Life is already so expensive here winning 0.5 US dollars per work hour.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

FF777 said:


> By the way, here is a graph of the Hungarian fence and the number of border crossings when they erected it in 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im all for a fence, he wants a wall though, much more expensive. A border fence is both cheap and stops most major issues.


----------



## Chary (Jan 28, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I'm not a muslim but he's also talking negatively about muslims, mexicans, foreigners. It's okay to support something like the wall itself but to start talking badly about minorities and so on is just wrong and it is hate speech


Negatively about illegal mexicans and terroristic muslims? Oh gosh! The horror! Someone stop this man!!!



alex61194 said:


> and womans, and says obama is a weak president and the next day say the opposite


There's a difference between critiquing someone and being polite to the previous ruler of the country...



TheDarkGreninja said:


> You seriously think hes going to make thousands of outpost guards? How much do you think your congress is willing to pay for this? You DO know that this would be in the billions? Something much better spent on actual fucking healthcare? Maybe straighten out your priorities. Its been shown many times that immigrants will follow a path of righteousness more often than not. Obama sent millions, Trump is spending billions. We've seens countless times that walls will fail (hell the great wall of china only worked until people figured out ways around it which only took them 100 years, in a time where the internet or planes didnt exist.) Its funny that a country built on immigration would so quickly would want to stop what made them what they are today, its even more so ironic that the wife of your great president is also an immigrant.


Duh? He came into office on the promise of creating jobs. Boom, jobs right there. Yes...those who come into a country via illegal means are just PERFECT PARAGONS OF THE LAW aren't they?! If you're willing to *break a law*, chances are, buddy, that you're willing to break it again. Congress spent trillions in the middle east derping about for foreign oil that we didn't need. So...I think, that for once, spending billions to _protect our country_ makes far more sense as an alternative. He's also working on the healthcare, as well, genius, so don't worry about that.

Also--you're making this huge idiotic conflation. That illegals = immigrants. No. Immigrants, which is what the country is based upon? Immigrant, as in Trump's wife? They are perfectly fine. We're not stopping people who want to legally come into America for a better life. The illegals are the ones who are coming in here, taking up jobs that the immigrants could be doing, and causing problems. And they need to be curbed.



davhuit said:


> Women have the right to do what their want with ther own bodies (at least here, as long as they respect the delays) and such laws shouldn't be made by men in the first place.
> 
> Not to mention guns kill more innocent people than abortion so it might be better to ban guns instead, if you really care for people lives. If we take your thinking about abortion and do the same for guns, only cops should have the right to use them, like in most countries.



Oh come on now. Women should have the right to screw men unprotected and then get off scot-free with murder? Um, no. Abortion should be outlawed for the crime that it is. And if you really cared for women's bodies, or knew about the matter, you'd understand that abortions cause horrible pain and lasting damage. So, here's what you do. You take away women's "freedom" to screw men without consequence. After all, actions have consequences. You then fund planned parenthood (not the abortion part of it, heck no) and you teach people, hey, there are things you can do that prevent babies, without being murder OR hurting your body immensely!!! Who woulda thunk it!



el_gonz87 said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article128984759.html
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are starting to fall, I expect a small resistance, but I think they will and should all be stopped.


One trash heap eleminated! Woohoo!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Negatively about illegal mexicans and terroristic muslims? Oh gosh! The horror! Someone stop this man!!!
> 
> 
> There's a difference between critiquing someone and being polite to the previous ruler of the country...
> ...



What makes an illegal immigrant worse than a legal one? Dont illegals want the same life the legals want? The only difference is one did paperwork and the other did not.

He's working on healthcare? LOL dont sell me that shit. He hasnt provided any evidence of a new alternative to the ACA just words, as trump supporters would say, "I want to see action!"

Yes hes creating jobs, but only jobs for those in the military, not your ordinary person, border force does require training and qualifications, something the majority of the unemployed do not have.

Youre against abortion? Youre against the right to have or not have a child? Are you religious by any chance? I doubt any atheist would be against abortion. Also, women are willing to go through the pain (that I didnt even know they had) to have choice about their future. Thats just disgusting. Abortion isnt murder, you cant kill what isnt alive you cant call a bunch of stem cells a living thing. Unless that "thing" can feel pain, it isnt human to me.

in the end as @Tigran had said babies are parasites until birth.


----------



## Chary (Jan 28, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> What makes an illegal immigrant worse than a legal one? Dont illegals want the same life the legals want? The only difference is one did paperwork and the other did not.


One paid attention to the laws of a country and respects the place they are moving to. The other said "screw you! I'm more important! I want in! me me me!!!". Society needs rules and laws, and if one refuses to abide by them, then they are obviously of a lesser moral standing, and not someone that should be coming to America.



TheDarkGreninja said:


> He's working on healthcare? LOL dont sell me that shit. He hasnt provided any evidence of a new alternative to the ACA just words, as trump supporters would say, "I want to see action!"


And all we heard were words (that became lies) until it magically became law when Obama passed the ACA by force when he was president. Wait more than just one week to see how that goes. Better to be vague about something and have all the ideas of what the plan will entail, like what Trump is doing, unlike Obama who made so many promises that he could not hold up to.



TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes hes creating jobs, but only jobs for those in the military, not your ordinary person, border force does require training and qualifications, something the majority of the unemployed do not have..
> 
> Youre against abortion? Youre against the right to have or not have a child? Are you religious by any chance? I doubt any atheist would be against abortion. Also, women are willing to go through the pain (that I didnt even know they had) to have choice about their future. Thats just disgusting.


It takes 58 days of training to get qualified for an entry level border patrol job. If one becomes unemployed and cannot find work, they can go on unemployment to fund themselves in the meantime, get the certification, and work in a government sponsored job. Which will give you fantastic benefits and good retirement. You have to put effort out to land a job, jobs aren't magical things. You also need 1+yrs experience to get a job at most normal companies, so hey, think about that one.

I'm a woman, that's what fuels my stance on the matter, not my religion.

The lack of knowledge here is the disgusting thing. Why should a person have the ability to partake in unprotected sex and expect no consequence. There are so many things that you can take as preventative measures, that no one should be choosing abortion, unless it is a rape case. Don't want the pain and cost of an abortion? Get a grip on your life and take responsibility for your actions. They make the choice to have unprotected sex that affects their future, don't start pitying women that boo hoo, they can't have control over their future.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> One paid attention to the laws of a country and respects the place they are moving to. The other said "screw you! I'm more important! I want in! me me me!!!". Society needs rules and laws, and if one refuses to abide by them, then they are obviously of a lesser moral standing, and not someone that should be coming to America.
> 
> *No, guess what they are saying though? "Your legal system wont accept me so ive stopped trying." People have illegally immigrated out of desperation, dont treat them like shit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Chary (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't treat lawbreakers badly? That makes zero sense. 

Like I said, Obama over promised and gave us a near cancerous healthcare plan that was full of lies. 

Now we're both just getting hypothetical on this one.

Women jump into a bed with a guy without understanding the risks, and that's a mistake? They shouldn't have to be suffering regardless, by having that weigh on their consciousness or their body, is what I'm saying! Get informed, be preventative, save yourself the pain and problems for taking a little time to be prepared! Abortion shouldn't be the final option, because it's horrible to both the unborn child and the woman! I'm not being insensitive, I'm saying that there has to be a better way that doesn't end up with a chick sitting in a hospital room, shunned by society for her choice.

We're not going to agree either way on these matters. It's best to agree to disagree at this point, because I think it's only going to get more heated from here. I respect your viewpoints, but I myself cannot understand these viewpoints.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Having controlled immigration is not a bad thing. We would be able to screen people and have a record of who enters our country. Illegal immigration needs to stop, if you want to live the American dream, then start by respecting our laws!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

Come on... while this is slightly off topic, people cant seriously tell me Trump isnt inciting violence (whether it be against muslims or immigrants or anyone not white for that matter) : https://thinkprogress.org/islamic-center-of-victoria-fire-8a683f632a7a#.izepg9j8d


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

Plan B should be the only accepted form of abortion. I've had condoms explode in my girlfriends, but for ~$40.00-$60.00 you can effectively guarantee (within three days) to not continue development of your fertilized embryo. Waiting weeks is a terrible thing to do and at that point, you should beforced to have the child and matched with a family that will give your child an actual life, rather than being 'a mistake that can't be forgiven.' If you couldn't afford that small sum, you probably couldn't provide for you child. 

Walls are terrible solutions to people crossing into another territory because they decided to have a better life. Do you think people do this because they were bored on a Friday night? I mean, maybe that one guy who's like, 'Yeaauhhh, three hots and a cot!' might do it, but all this money would be better spent fixing real problems. All this time would be better spent addressing real issues. All these countless deaths could have been avoided if there was more transparency between people.

Honestly, the money, material, and manpower used to 'build that wall' would have been better spent creating an advanced railroad system to transport goods to cut down on our need to use more fuel (which would reduce the overall cost of fuel for the average consumer), which would cut down our level of emissions and our 'footprint', cut down on the need for building $100M roadways that disturb countless ecosystems, cut down the need for emergency crews to cleanup accidents, as well as reduce the number of people on our desperately failing roadways, and so many more beneficial effects. Not to mention it would reduce the cost of goods as they would be able to get to the intended destion faster. The benefits of an advanced rail system definitely outweigh the 'benefits' of a wall.


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Having controlled immigration is not a bad thing. We would be able to screen people and have a record of who enters our country. Illegal immigration needs to stop, if you want to live the American dream, then start by respecting our laws!


Everyone living in America is American by definition.

You mean the "North American dream". It's been such a bad meaning inception since so many years ago...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Plan B should be the only accepted form of abortion. I've had condoms explode in my girlfriends, but for ~$40.00-$60.00 you can effectively guarantee (within three days) to not continue development of your fertilized embryo. Waiting weeks is a terrible thing to do and at that point, you should beforced to have the child and matched with a family that will give your child an actual life, rather than being 'a mistake that can't be forgiven.' If you couldn't afford that small sum, you probably couldn't provide for you child.
> 
> Walls are terrible solutions to people crossing into another territory because they decided to have a better life. Do you think people do this because they were bored on a Friday night? I mean, maybe that one guy who's like, 'Yeaauhhh, three hots and a cot!' might do it, but all this money would be better spent fixing real problems. All this time would be better spent addressing real issues. All these countless deaths could have been avoided if there was more transparency between people.
> 
> Honestly, the money, material, and manpower used to 'build that wall' would have been better spent creating an advanced railroad system to transport goods to cut down on our need to use more fuel (which would reduce the overall cost of fuel for the average consumer), which would cut down our level of emissions and our 'footprint', cut down on the need for building $100M roadways that disturb countless ecosystems, cut down the need for emergency crews to cleanup accidents, as well as reduce the number of people on our desperately failing roadways, and so many more beneficial effects. Not to mention it would reduce the cost of goods as they would be able to get to the intended destion faster. The benefits of an advanced rail system definitely outweigh the 'benefits' of a wall.


Sorry, conservatives dont care about the planet, only their own personal gain.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Having controlled immigration is not a bad thing. We would be able to screen people and have a record of who enters our country. Illegal immigration needs to stop, if you want to live the American dream, then start by respecting our laws!


The problem is that getting a visa is pretty difficult and sometimes you can´t get one no matter what you do
The economy in mexico is pretty bad and these days is getting worse some time ago the american dollar worth like 14 mexican pesos now is like 22(is getting worse every day) everything is pretty expensive
You can build the wall and stop inmigration but don´t make the mexican economy worse thats the primal reason why usa get inmigrants because there our salary is pretty bad making the mexican pay the wall for a american need is bad we have a less money than usa and making us pay the wall will make us have less money, mexican goverment is bad with our people we get salary cut and raise on the most needed things like tortillas(we use this a lot on every meal) and gasoline, also don´t treat bad the inmigrants maybe they just want to make their family have a happy life they´re dont´hurting anyone maybe they get someone else job but the job the mexicans get on usa aren´t that good and get a lot less that native americans also they get pretty difficult jobs
thats just my point of view also sorry for my bad english i hope someone feels the same way


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Sorry, conservatives dont care about the planet, only their own personal gain.



That's why I'll change 'conservative' to 'terrorist.'



Rioluwott said:


> mexicans get on usa aren´t that good and get a lot less that native americans also they get pretty difficult jobs


Whoa, do you mean 'natural-born U.S.  citizen' or 'Native American/Indigenous American', because the latter don't get 'difficult jobs', they get hoops to jump through to get a government stipend their Chief or council appropriates to hopefully spend for the betterment of their tribe.....it usually goes to buying a bigger house outside of the reservation.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yknow, throwing large bags of expensive cocaine over a huge wall where there's border security lined up all around it. Makes sense. Not. Is that alternative logic?


For a 700 mile border, that would literally be millions of people watching 24/7.  And if you could afford that many guards, a wall is pointless.

Of course the wall is pointless anyway.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jan 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Whoa, do you mean 'natural-born U.S.  citizen' or 'Native American/Indigenous American', because the latter don't get 'difficult jobs', they get hoops to jump through to get a government stipend their Chief or council appropriates to hopefully spend for the betterment of their tribe.....it usually goes to buying a bigger house outside of the reservation.


Maybe thats natural but doesn´t change my point of view
im not asking for mexican to get a better job on usa im saying that natural born us citzen wouldn´t want to work on that job anyway but people are saying that mexicans steal their jobs but they wouldn´t want that job anyway


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 28, 2017)

Rioluwott said:


> Maybe thats natural but doesn´t change my point of view
> im not asking for mexican to get a better job on usa im saying that natural born us citzen wouldn´t want to work on that job anyway *but people are saying that mexicans steal their jobs* but they wouldn´t want that job anyway


What's more hilarious is that they call Mexicans lazy at the same time.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

Rioluwott said:


> Maybe thats natural but doesn´t change my point of view
> im not asking for mexican to get a better job on usa im saying that natural born us citzen wouldn´t want to work on that job anyway but people are saying that mexicans steal their jobs but they wouldn´t want that job anyway



I wouldn't mind being a farmer, but I also don't see the need to continue with conventional farming methods. No offense, but I don't know why Mexico doesn't ramp up it's level of food production for it's own people.

As for 'stealing' jobs, who employs who? It's the farmer denying his fellow 'American' an opportunity to work. It's the farmers' government driving up the cost of production to force the farmer to employ a cheaper alternative to make ends meet. It's the government squeezing the life from it's own people and placing the blame on anyone they can.


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 28, 2017)

JoostinOnline said:


> What's more hilarious is that they call Mexicans lazy at the same time.


And most of us are, of course, but not everyone.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Rioluwott said:


> The problem is that getting a visa is pretty difficult and sometimes you can´t get one no matter what you do
> The economy in mexico is pretty bad and these days is getting worse some time ago the american dollar worth like 14 mexican pesos now is like 22(is getting worse every day) everything is pretty expensive
> You can build the wall and stop inmigration but don´t make the mexican economy worse thats the primal reason why usa get inmigrants because there our salary is pretty bad making the mexican pay the wall for a american need is bad we have a less money than usa and making us pay the wall will make us have less money, mexican goverment is bad with our people we get salary cut and raise on the most needed things like tortillas(we use this a lot on every meal) and gasoline, also don´t treat bad the inmigrants maybe they just want to make their family have a happy life they´re dont´hurting anyone maybe they get someone else job but the job the mexicans get on usa aren´t that good and get a lot less that native americans also they get pretty difficult jobs
> thats just my point of view also sorry for my bad english i hope someone feels the same way



I'm sorry things are difficult in Mexico, I really am, but that doesn't give somebody the right to come into our country illegaly. 

Mexico should pay for the wall because it is being built to keep people currently IN Mexico from crossing illegally.

If Americans really want to help immigrants, then advocate for easier immigration laws. Don't fucking bitch about illegal immigration.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 28, 2017)

FF777 said:


> By the way, here is a graph of the Hungarian fence and the number of border crossings when they erected it in 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


freedom of speech is one thing racism is another, and since racism is not allowed internationally they are forced to remove such things... your graph is a fake graph since the numbers crossing the borders didn't change much, a wall didn't help israel, nor did it help in germany or any other country... it's just bullshit that they sold you... presedent donald dump is a cheap racist, that you don't like facts as they are will not ever change those...


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> freedom of speech is one thing racism is another, and since racism is not allowed internationally they are forced to remove such things... your graph is a fake graph since the numbers crossing the borders didn't change much, a wall didn't help israel, nor did it help in germany or any other country... it's just bullshit that they sold you... presedent donald dump is a cheap racist, that you don't like facts as they are will not ever change those...



Don't want illegal immigration = racism

Websters dictionary?


----------



## Tigran (Jan 28, 2017)

I notice how people in this thread seem to ignore the constand white christian terrorists that we have. The homegrown terrorist... and really. A wall may keep out an army.. but it'll almost never keep out a group of individuals.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Tigran said:


> I notice how people in this thread seem to ignore the constand white christian terrorists that we have. The homegrown terrorist... and really. A wall may keep out an army.. but it'll almost never keep out a group of individuals.



Christian terrorist? If you men white terrorist, recently I remember Dylan Roof. I hope the US takes measures to prevent this too.

We don't need Dylan Roofs or Al quaida in America. Thanks.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Having controlled immigration is not a bad thing. We would be able to screen people and have a record of who enters our country. Illegal immigration needs to stop, if you want to live the American dream, then start by respecting our laws!


sorry for say that please PLEASE PLIZ!
don't get angry with me but i really hate that cliche of america dream or, patriotism, everything is great, like i hate the stereotype of brazil XD
uuuuhhh football
uuuuuhhhh samba carnaval uuuuuuhhh rio de janeiro uuuuuuuuuuhhhh


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm sorry things are difficult in Mexico, I really am, but that doesn't give somebody the right to come into our country illegaly.
> 
> Mexico should pay for the wall because it is being built to keep people currently IN Mexico from crossing illegally.
> 
> If Americans really want to help immigrants, then advocate for easier immigration laws. Don't fucking bitch about illegal immigration.


Again, I supported your stance before, but you're simply making no sense!

If you build a fence for your neighbor's cat not to enter your garden and break your plants' pots, do you force your neighbor to pay for the fence?

Please say yes.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Again, I supported your stance before, but you're simply making no sense!
> 
> If you build a fence for your neighbor's cat not to enter your garden and break your plants' pots, do you force your neighbor to pay for the fence?
> 
> Please say yes.



If he fails to stop his cat from trashing my lawn, yes.

If my dog takes a crap in somebody else's lawn I go clean it up. Not sure why that is difficult to understand.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

Something people need to see


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> If he fails to stop his cat from trashing my lawn, yes.
> 
> If my dog takes a crap in somebody else's lawn I go clean it up. Not sure why that is difficult to understand.


And then if the lawn's owner tells you you must pay for the damages, you pay, no matter if you are okay with the fee, right?

In the analogy you describe, Mexico's government should take the actions they consider for cleaning the mess done by some Mexicans in the US. Not pay something the new president considered to do.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Something people need to see


I wonder what it's like to have dinner with her?


----------



## Tigran (Jan 28, 2017)

More interesting than a dinner with Trump where he'll go on about "How Great!" his cooking is, "It's tremendous! It's the best dinner there is!"


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2017)

Tigran said:


> More interesting than a dinner with Trump where he'll go on about "How Great!" his cooking is, "It's tremendous! It's the best dinner there is!"


WRONG! It'd be a YUGE, BYOOTIFUL feast that would be THE GREASTEST feast ever, with the highest turnout, ever.
Sure, you'd pay $1M for eight tickets to the feast, but afterward, you could bomb the shit out of/into your nearest toilet, for a fee that your neighbor will pay for.

But that could be an alternative fact hacked by Russia.
------
All at Tronald Dump Casino.


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> One paid attention to the laws of a country and respects the place they are moving to. The other said "screw you! I'm more important! I want in! me me me!!!". Society needs rules and laws, and if one refuses to abide by them, then they are obviously of a lesser moral standing, and not someone that should be coming to America.



The irony is that America was the dumping ground for criminals from England.

All you seem to want to do now is pretend to be better and shoot black people.



FF777 said:


> I am not god and can't make any grand proclaimations about which people should be ordained to own a particular country...



Great, so you're not saying that Mexicans shouldn't be going to America then?



FF777 said:


> ..however, all I am arguing is that when a place that has lots of a single type of people (for example white) starts getting more and more over-run by foreign people, it is a natural instinct to want to protect your own tribe before other ones..



Oh, so you are making a grand proclamation. I wish you'd make your mind up. The "but we stole this country first" argument isn't logical.

Some people have a natural instinct to murder, rape, etc. It doesn't mean that it's right to follow that instinct, right?



el_gonz87 said:


> If my dog takes a crap in somebody else's lawn I go clean it up. Not sure why that is difficult to understand.



Human beings moving to a country to work is not the same thing at all. It's difficult to understand your argument because it only makes sense if you twist the facts.



el_gonz87 said:


> I hope the US takes measures to prevent this too.



The US government can't take measures to prevent anything, because you're all too obsessed with owning guns. The more guns you get, the more people get killed, your answer is to increase the number of guns. Hoping that eventually it will magically work, it won't.


----------



## zaqqaz00 (Jan 28, 2017)

What's to stop people from going/swimming/sailing around this "WALL"?. Basically in its current form its just a hard border between Texas and Mexico.
So unless the wall surrounds the US on all 4 sides and another 2+ walls for Alaska and Hawaii, good luck President Chump.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought it was AUS that was the dumping ground for our criminals.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> And then if the lawn's owner tells you you must pay for the damages, you pay, no matter if you are okay with the fee, right?
> 
> In the analogy you describe, Mexico's government should take the actions they consider for cleaning the mess done by some Mexicans in the US. Not pay something the new president considered to do.



Lesson of the story. Don't let my dog in somebody's lawn without someone's permission.


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Lesson of the story. Don't let my dog in somebody's lawn without someone's permission.


Good to know that you would pay without arguing, even earning 0.5 USD per hour.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Good to know that you would pay without arguing, even earning 0.5 USD per hour.



I wouldn't be in the situation. Follow the laws, that's all we ask!


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I wouldn't be in the situation. Follow the laws, that's all we ask!


You're putting every Mexican in the same bottle.

The whole country doesn't have to pay for the errors of some of us.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> You're putting every Mexican in the same bottle.
> 
> The whole country doesn't have to pay for some of us.



IMO and this is no disrespect. The wall is being built to keep people currently in Mexico to stay in Mexico. (Not assuming all illegals are Mexicans)

This is what I feel makes the payment justified. If you can't keep people in your country from crossing the border, then it is made necessary.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2017)

smf said:


> The irony is that America was the dumping ground for criminals from England.
> 
> All you seem to want to do now is pretend to be better and shoot black people.
> 
> ...



Tell that to the criminals as being the only ones to own guns; ban guns, only those who break the law will have them. Gun bans aren't the answer.  Second, we don't have anything against people coming here legally, we have the right to call out them doing it illegally.


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> IMO and this is no disrespect. The wall is being built to keep people currently in Mexico to stay in Mexico. (Not assuming all illegals are Mexicans)
> 
> This is what I feel makes the payment justified. If you can't keep people in your country from crossing the border, then it is made necessary.


You're not assuming all illegals are Mexicans, you ARE assuming all Mexicans are criminals, even the ones who have never been to the US.

Believe me, with or without wall I, for example, have never had any intention to go to USA.

But I'm no president nor politician, my sayings won't affect anyone else, sadly. I can't prevent what my government is doing wrong. And, yet, I will be affected in the end by all of this idiotic event.

Good to know we humans aren't eternal beings.

Have a nice day.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> You're not assuming all illegals are Mexicans, you ARE assuming all Mexicans are criminals.
> 
> Believe me, with or without wall I, for example, have never had any intention to go to USA.
> 
> ...



I'm not assuming all Mexicans are criminals. Please explain this to me so I can fix any questionable sentences ASAP.


----------



## kehkou (Jan 29, 2017)

I still don't see how a wall can stop people but still let wildlife pass.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

The wall won't stop people. They will climb it, dig under it, or simply go around it. 

If the wall even stays up for more than a few years before the cost of it causes any sort of maintance to fails to keep it maintained and it starts to collapse.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm not assuming all Mexicans are criminals. Please explain this to me so I can fix any questionable sentences ASAP.


if mexicans pay the wall it wouldn´t be just the illegal inmigrants it would be everyone here(some inmigrants wouldnt pay because they are on usa)
usa has a lot of money usa wants this
mexico doesn´t have that much money things are already bad and paying the wall would be worse
we have a bad goverment who steals our own people and they would need more money for this our situation is really bad we get like 4 dollars/day on a regular paid job
i dont thing you would like to pay for someone else doing
also trump say a lot of bad things about ALL the mexicans thats what i dislike about him


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jan 29, 2017)

The fact that so many people think a wall will stop illegal immigrants is unfortunate.
The world isn't a cartoon. Mexicans aren't pole vaulting over the already existing walls, nor are the digging under them, nor are they riding an oversized firework.

They are snuck in by smugglers, they are transported around the border by boat, they are flown in. But you know how most get in?
They get their green cards/work visas and instead of leaving after their permits expire they just sort of...don't leave. A wall is not going to protect against a problem that is overblown to begin with.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Well technicly, there are a lot of tunnels that run under the boarder, but most of those are so the American drug lords can get their deliveries from the Mexican drug lords. And before people start going "See! Drugs!" I still want to point out that prescription drug abuse is still the highest drug problem, as well as meth. Both of which are easily home grown as well.

And again this boils down to where I said elsewhere.. We'd rather just put a bandaid on this situation *DRUGS BAD!* instead of looking -why- so many people are turning to drugs to begin with. Yes.. Some of them are, "It's illegal and feels good." but for such a mass amount of people in the US on drugs, there is a much larger reason. Oh.. And I also thing all of Congress, Senate, and Whitehouse should be tested randomly for drug use.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rioluwott said:


> if mexicans pay the wall it wouldn´t be just the illegal inmigrants it would be everyone here(some inmigrants wouldnt pay because they are on usa)
> usa has a lot of money usa wants this
> mexico doesn´t have that much money things are already bad and paying the wall would be worse
> we have a bad goverment who steals our own people and they would need more money for this our situation is really bad we get like 4 dollars/day on a regular paid job
> ...



Sorry but it is not on America to pay for the wall. I think Trump will leverage NAFTA. I don't care who pays for the wall honestly, but it shouldn't be us, we aren't asking illegals to break our laws.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

And yet.. If we build the law.. you want -us- to break the law. Again... Hypocritical.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

~snip<


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Well technicly, there are a lot of tunnels that run under the boarder, but most of those are so the American drug lords can get their deliveries from the Mexican drug lords. And before people start going "See! Drugs!" I still want to point out that prescription drug abuse is still the highest drug problem, as well as meth. Both of which are easily home grown as well.
> 
> And again this boils down to where I said elsewhere.. We'd rather just put a bandaid on this situation *DRUGS BAD!* instead of looking -why- so many people are turning to drugs to begin with. Yes.. Some of them are, "It's illegal and feels good." but for such a mass amount of people in the US on drugs, there is a much larger reason. Oh.. And I also thing all of Congress, Senate, and Whitehouse should be tested randomly for drug use.


I'm more talking about the image that individual Mexicans are grabbing a shovel and going at it, and yes people do think this.
One of his slogans should have been "Fill the holes" because a wall ain't gonna do jack against holes dug by professional criminals.



el_gonz87 said:


> Sorry but it is not on America to pay for the wall. I think Trump will leverage NAFTA. I don't care who pays for the wall honestly, but it shouldn't be us, we aren't asking illegals to break our laws.


One way or the other, the US is going to pay for it.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Except the Lord Cheeto Donald Drumpf didn't even bar the country that the actual 9/11 terrorists came from... Wanna know why? He has businesses there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Except the Lord Cheeto Donald Drumpf didn't even bar the country that the actual 9/11 terrorists came from... Wanna know why? He has businesses there.


Oh like how Clinton had done her share of business in Libya?   People would overlook that is she became POTUS, among her "unsecured" and convenient email deletion.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Except the Lord Cheeto Donald Drumpf didn't even bar the country that the actual 9/11 terrorists came from... Wanna know why? He has businesses there.


It makes more sense when you replace America with Trump any time he speaks.



the_randomizer said:


> Oh like how Clinton had done her share of business in Libya?   People would overlook that is she became POTUS.


"But the Clintons!"
*folds arms smugly*


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh like how Clinton had done her share of business in Libya?   People would overlook that is she became POTUS.



And yet she gets hammered for Emails *Which were the only ones NOT HACKED* and yet.. Drumpf carries around an unsecured android.

By the way.. I trust both Drumpf and Clinton as far as I can throw them... But I can throw Clinton farther than I can throw the Orange orangutan.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> One way or the other, the US is going to pay for it.



Then I feel sorry for Mexico, because Trump will tear NAFTA and the Mexican economy To shreds. The peso is already going down after the 20% tariff remark.

I hope for your sake Nieto understands it is foolish to go against America.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Again.. If the orange cheetoh does that... Mexico can legally reclaim most of the Southwest of the US.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Again.. If the orange cheetoh does that... Mexico can legally reclaim most of the Southwest of the US.



 Sorry I almost fell from my chair!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> And yet she gets hammered for Emails *Which were the only ones NOT HACKED* and yet.. Drumpf carries around an unsecured android.
> 
> By the way.. I trust both Drumpf and Clinton as far as I can throw them... But I can throw Clinton farther than I can throw the Orange orangutan.



Whatever, I don't trust any of the Clinton's, hate me if you must, I don't care, my view, my opinions.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Ahh... the "My opinion" defense.. that's when no one else has an actual defense. That and religion are often the last two defenses.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Sorry I almost fell from my chair!



Even I,as a mexican,laughed at this.

Theres no way we could get texas back.

They got nukes.

We got tamales and chilaquiles.

Even if they willingly gave texas back or if we won it over,why would you want hundreds of racist rednecks? And,i said hundreds because obviously not everybody in Texas is a racist.

Theres gonna be a lot of riots,people that will lose jobs since they OBVIOUSLY dont know spanish,which will make MORE RIOTS!!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Even I,as a mexican,laughed at this.
> 
> Theres no way we could get texas back.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha! Don't feel bad about this. Basically every country in the world except a few would get demolished in a war with the US.

Take Belgium for example, If we got into war with Belgium in the morning, our pilots would be eating Soup de Jour in Paris by lunch.

PS: that was hilarious about red necks.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Even I,as a mexican,laughed at this.
> 
> Theres no way we could get texas back.
> 
> ...


Ayyyyyy lmao
You forgot the tacos my dude
Also, there are more "racists" than you know
It's not really racism because us Mexicans are not a race, so I guess it's just discrimination?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha! Don't feel bad about this. Basically every country in the world except a few would get demolished in a war with the US.
> 
> Take Belgium for example, If we got into war with Belgium in the morning, our pilots would be eating Soup de Jour in Paris by lunch.
> 
> PS: that was hilarious about red necks.


Most would surrender faster than you can say "The US officially declares war against x country"
Fuck the US kappa


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 29, 2017)

i just wanna leave my 2 grains of salt on this thread:

Yes,being an illegal is bad.

But please,do realize this:

1)Most people that are illegals are doing the ugly jobs,like cleaning after you.Why? To give the money to their families (keep in mind minimal wage is 80 pesos,less than 3 bucks,*A DAY*)
Last time I checked,minimal wage in the US is over 10 bucks an hour (and rising!) 200 pesos an hour. Do you know how much food you can get with 200 pesos?
2)The average time to get an american citizenship is about 10 years.YES,LINES ARE THAT LONG!! Now,what would you rather do? Wait 10 years (or more) of 4 bucks a day for a family of 4+ people,or risk your life to get 10 bucks an hour so that you can get food on the table?
3)Most illegals are working in margined conditions,with the menace of ''Say something and i get you deported!'' Trump has done this.

And yes,there are still illegals that rape and are in the drug business,but dont think that dont hit us either.

Monterrey (i live here) and basically anywhere in Tamaulipas (the state next to Nuevo Leon,where Monterrey is) sorry for the quick geography lesson

Incredibly violent places,drugs are easy to find,lots of people with guns AND MONTERREY IS THE MOST CONTAMINATED CITY OF MEXICO! So yeah,im used to poor life quality.Ill ditch this crappy city and go to the high mountains of Europe or somethin when i grow up.

Why? Texas is nearby.Only 5 hours away by car.

None of this would even be here if there werent so many junkies in the US! And some of these junkies are the same people that voted for trump

So you see,the illegal problem is partly your fault,partly mexicos fault.so,why not work together to fix it?

...Oh right,Obama aint here anymore.And he really didnt mind us apparently,so he didnt really...do anything to solve this. 

Mexico IS a shithole,but only the suburban areas.

Go to the small towns,to the jungles,to the forests...

Mexico is beautiful.

...And its a shame what theyve done to it.

If only mexico was like back when before the spanish came...


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Do you know how much food you can get with 200 pesos?


Like 20 packs of Tostitos bien chingones apoco no carnal?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 29, 2017)

I was talking bout stuff like fruit but tostitos too.

...A huevo.


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Sorry but it is not on America to pay for the wall. I think Trump will leverage NAFTA. I don't care who pays for the wall honestly, but it shouldn't be us, we aren't asking illegals to break our laws.


We (people) are not sending illegals. The government does with its bad practices.

I know you would accept a jail sentence for someone else without you being culprit, given your past sentences, but not everyone of us would like to pay for some other people's doing, Mexicans, yes, but who are not related in any other way than the country we were born in.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha! Don't feel bad about this. Basically every country in the world except a few would get demolished in a war with the US.
> 
> Take Belgium for example, If we got into war with Belgium in the morning, our pilots would be eating Soup de Jour in Paris by lunch.
> 
> PS: that was hilarious about red necks.


You're an extremist, and frankly now I'm scared of keep answering you.

We'll all be gone from the earth in less than 100 years, what's the purpose of keep arguing?

I'll die starving thanks to this situation, but we'll face the same fate sooner or later. 

Have a good life, everyone, specially you, @el_gonz87


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> We (people) are not sending illegals. The government does with its bad practices.
> 
> I know you would accept a jail sentence for someone else without you being culprit, given your past sentences, but not everyone of us would like to pay for some other people's doing, Mexicans, yes, but who are not related in any other way than the country we were born in.


Kinda like the "saqueos"? (Don't know the right word lmao)
It isn't directly the government's bad practices, IMO it's just their dumbassery, greed, the fucking gasolinazo, the peso's devaluation (which is a real thing btw) and muuuuuuuch more stuff.
WE don't need to pay for the wall
No one does
If el trompas really wants to stop illegal immigration he shouldn't be fucking us over, he should be doing something about it (something good anyway)
EDIT:LMAO that English though


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> We (people) are not sending illegals. The government does with its bad practices.
> 
> I know you would accept a jail sentence for someone else without you being culprit, given your past sentences, but not everyone of us would like to pay for some other people's doing, Mexicans, yes, but who are not related in any other way than the country we were born in.
> 
> ...



Extremist? Lol I was answering a post about a hypothetical war between the US and Mexico, ironically the user who brought it up was Mexican. Seemed to have ignored that post, not surprise there is a lot of selective reading.

I think Nieto will wise up and pay for the wall. Nothing good is gonna come from pissing off America.

Sorry if my opinions hurt your feelings, but I have said nothing disrespectful.


----------



## Olmectron (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Extremist? Lol I was answering a post about a hypothetical war between the US and Mexico, ironically the user who brought it up was Mexican. Seemed to have ignored that post, not surprise there is a lot of selective reading.
> 
> I think Nieto will wise up and pay for the wall. Nothing good is gonna come from pissing off America.
> 
> Sorry if my opinions hurt your feelings, but I have said nothing disrespectful.


America is a continent, not your country.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

@el_gonz87 You're the man
Nieto's a dumbass though, he'll NEVER wise up
PRIistas never do

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Olmectron said:


> America is a continent, not your country.


Don't.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> America is a continent, not your country.



It can mean the US in my language (English): http://www.dictionary.com/browse/america


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> America is a continent, not your country.


Oi don't lump us in. This is the only thing we have to distinguish ourselves from The Other People On This Continent That Were Unimaginative When They Named Their Country.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 29, 2017)

man i thought our liberal bastards tripling taxes were bad but that trump is worse than any of our politicians all rolled into one. his risking a war with mexico, pulling out of the UN and he practically wants to wall murica off from the rest of the world! how the fuck did you guys even vote for him in the 1st place?!!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Oi don't lump us in. This is the only thing we have to distinguish ourselves from The Other People On This Continent That Were Unimaginative When They Named Their Country.


The United States of America and The Mexican United States
Unimagination FTW
Thanks founders


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha! Don't feel bad about this. Basically every country in the world except a few would get demolished in a war with the US.
> 
> Take Belgium for example, If we got into war with Belgium in the morning, our pilots would be eating Soup de Jour in Paris by lunch.
> 
> PS: that was hilarious about red necks.


We make and provide over 90 percent of your military guns . Fn2000, p90, balista, fal, scar, fnc, fn cal, Browning 22 Semi-Auto rifle, MK 48, P12,  and a lot more ! All belgium guns made in herstal. Also most European countries got nukes 2 and since Brussels is the capital of Europe. Well you get the point  Also a war between Europe and the US would cost a shit ton of money since both are quite far apart from each other and both would go bankrupt in a matter of months so don't bet on it + both are allies wich i don't see failing anytime soon. Europe has seen enough war anyway. People here aren't war mongrels and search for diplomatic solutions all the time instead of fighting a war that serves no purpose and hopefully the US does so 2 wich i do believe since most of the population are the same instead of that small part of the population that just wants war with everyone and have fun in seeing people suffer like prehistoric apes. Oh well, thank God not everybody is as full as you are trying to cause hate speech again


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Don't want illegal immigration = racism
> 
> Websters dictionary?


i never said it's forbidded to don't want illegal immigration, it's the way to go there, that's racism...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2017)

Trumps wall is actually a good idea. Just not even remotely viable given the immense cost. The biggest gangs in america are mexican at this point. Most of the drug trade is mexican. A plan to kick illegals out and keep them out makes a tremendous amount of sense.

The wall wouldn't even affect legal mexican immigrants, nor would it affect mexicans in Mexico. Aside from maybe diverting the massive amount of crime that flooded into the US back into Mexico...but technically that's Mexico's problem to begin with.
Though I have some serious doubts about Trump being able to finish the wall in any real capacity before his term is up. Financially especially.



el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha! Don't feel bad about this. Basically every country in the world except a few would get demolished in a war with the US.
> 
> Take Belgium for example, If we got into war with Belgium in the morning, our pilots would be eating Soup de Jour in Paris by lunch.
> 
> PS: that was hilarious about red necks.



You're either a troll or have no actual idea of the economic position the US is in. The US is heavily reliant on *multiple* countries to keep it stable. America imports a tremendous amount of resources. A huge part of the American economy is its manufacturing, but it imports a fuckton of resources from other countries. So the US has to be pretty careful who they piss off or else it'll get its peepee slammed in a door before Trump  can yell "You're Fired"
I'm not too confident in your ability to comprehend logic based on your posts but even you should understand that shutting down America's primary source of income as a country would probably do some serious fucking damage in a very short period of time. Keep in mind that screwing with one country tends to mean screwing with _many _countries.

It's all well and good to have military power, but it doesn't take more than a braindead monkey to realize the catastrophic economic impact of waving it around carelessly.
Though i'm sure they teach you all of this in the great american school sys- oh right most funding goes to the military...whoops.

With all that said though, I don't think Mexico has any real allies so if the US wants to bully Mexico (and pretty much only Mexico), I don't think too many fucks would be given. But I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Ayyyyyy lmao
> You forgot the tacos my dude
> Also, there are more "racists" than you know
> It's not really racism because us Mexicans are not a race, so I guess it's just discrimination?


It is racism !
Race :
*1. * A group of people identified as distinct from other groups because of supposed physical or genetic traits shared by the group. Most biologists and anthropologists do not recognize race as a biologically valid classification, in part because there is more genetic variation within groups than between them.
*2. * A group of people united or classified together on the basis of common history, nationality, or geographic distribution: the Celtic race.
*3. * A genealogical line; a lineage.
*4. * Humans considered as a group.
*5. * _Biology_
*a. * A usually geographically isolated population of organisms that differs from other populations of the same species in certain heritable traits: an island race of birds.
*b. * A breed or strain, as of domestic animals.

Discrimination :
the act, practice, or an instance of discriminating categorically rather than individually  prejudiced or prejudicial outlook, action, or treatment _<*racial **discrimination*>

In your logic the genocide of Jews wouldn't be racism then since they're less of a race then Mexicans are by definition._


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 29, 2017)

@kumikochan 
I'd use the word genocide in there, somewhere.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> @kumikochan
> I'd use the word genocide in there, somewhere.


Okidoki


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> It is racism !
> Race :
> *1. * A group of people identified as distinct from other groups because of supposed physical or genetic traits shared by the group. Most biologists and anthropologists do not recognize race as a biologically valid classification, in part because there is more genetic variation within groups than between them.
> *2. * A group of people united or classified together on the basis of common history, nationality, or geographic distribution: the Celtic race.
> ...


Oh come on. Don't copy paste something you found on google and insult my intelligence because of it.
Mexicans (Mexican citizens) are just that, MEXICANS.
*"By the thing you copy pasted off of google, furries are a race."*
Also, when the fuck did I say anything about making Jews soap? Lmao
EDIT: Yay racism


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Oh come on. Don't copy paste something you found on google and insult my intelligence because of it.
> Mexicans (Mexican citizens) are just that, MEXICANS.
> *"By the thing you copy pasted off of google, furries are a race."*
> Also, when the fuck did I say anything about making Jews soap? Lmao


Ofcourse i copied it from an online dictionary.
By definition Mexicans are a race and discrimination towards a Race is called Racial discrimination hence the term Racism. You're even saying it yourself by saying " Mexicans". A group of people when considered a race or a group are Always called by their group name so that's still racial discrimination.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 29, 2017)

Mexican is a nationality, not a race.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> Mexican is a nationality, not a race.


Then you should study up on the English dictionary 
I'll copy it again for you

Race :
*1. * A group of people identified as distinct from other groups because of supposed physical or genetic traits shared by the group. Most biologists and anthropologists do not recognize race as a biologically valid classification, in part because there is more genetic variation within groups than between them.
*2. * A group of people united or classified together on the basis of common history, nationality, or geographic distribution: the Celtic race.
*3. * A genealogical line; a lineage.
*4. * Humans considered as a group.
*5. * _Biology_
*a. * A usually geographically isolated population of organisms that differs from other populations of the same species in certain heritable traits: an island race of birds.
*b. * A breed or strain, as of domestic animals.

Discrimination :
the act, practice, or an instance of discriminating categorically rather than individually prejudiced or prejudicial outlook, action, or treatment _<*racial **discrimination*>_


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't mind this post


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to get through.
> *MEXICAN C I T I Z E N S ARE NOT A RACE.*


Being mexican is a nationality but MEXICANS is a Race by definition. See the plural meaning a GROUP of people by ethnic and geneteic traits hence the term RACE. The dictionary states a group of people by that definition is a Race
i'll copy it again because you people have trouble reading

Race :
*1. * A group of people identified as distinct from other groups because of supposed physical or genetic traits shared by the group. Most biologists and anthropologists do not recognize race as a biologically valid classification, in part because there is more genetic variation within groups than between them.
*2. * A group of people united or classified together on the basis of common history, nationality, or geographic distribution: the Celtic race.
*3. * A genealogical line; a lineage.
*4. * Humans considered as a group.
*5. * _Biology_
*a. * A usually geographically isolated population of organisms that differs from other populations of the same species in certain heritable traits: an island race of birds.
*b. * A breed or strain, as of domestic animals.

Discrimination :
the act, practice, or an instance of discriminating categorically rather than individually prejudiced or prejudicial outlook, action, or treatment _<*racial **discrimination*>_


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Being mexican is a nationality but MEXICANS is a race. See the plural meaning a GROUP of people hence the term RACE


So, are people who have a certain fetish a race?
**autistic tumblr screeching**


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 29, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Being mexican is a nationality but MEXICANS is a race. See the plural meaning a GROUP of people hence the term RACE. The dictionary states a group of people is a race
> i'll copy it again because you people have trouble reading
> 
> Race :
> ...



The race/ethnic group is known as Hispanic/Latino American, not Mexican - being Mexican is a nationality, much like how being a citizen of the United States doesn't make that your racial label (Caucasoid, Negroid, Mongoloid and the sub-groupings associated).

You have a poor grasp of the language.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> The race/ethnic group is known as Hispanic/Latino American, not Mexican - being Mexican is a nationality, much like how being a citizen of the United States doesn't make that your racial label (Caucasian, Negroid, Mongoloid and the sub-groupings associated).
> 
> You have a poor grasp of the language.


Then the Genocide against Jews wouldn't be classified as Racism according to that logic. It's stil Racial discrimination. What would you call that ? What would you call the genocide of Armenian people ? Or even other horrible acts a group of people have commited against another group of people ?


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 29, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Then the Genocide against Jews wouldn't be classified as Racism according to that logic. It's stil Racial discrimination.



You're right - it's not 'pure' racism.
Read up on 'ethnoreligious' groups.



kumikochan said:


> What would you call the genocide of Armenian people ? Or even other horrible acts a group of people have commited against another group of people ?



Ethnic cleansing, or what you already labeled it - genocide.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> You're right - it's not pure racism.
> Read up on 'ethnoreligious' groups.


Race :
*2. * A group of people united or classified together on the basis of common history, nationality, or geographic distribution: the Celtic race.
*4. * Humans considered as a group.
I'm just trying to say Race means a lot more and by those 2 definitions Jews would fall under the name Race.
A word has more meaning to it and evolves over time.
Maybe a long time ago it had less meaning then it does now but those are the official definitions.


----------



## Ante0 (Jan 29, 2017)

This will happen


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 29, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Race :
> *2. * A group of people united or classified together on the basis of common history, nationality, or geographic distribution: the Celtic race.
> *4. * Humans considered as a group.
> I'm just trying to say Race means a lot more and by those 2 definitions Jews would fall under the name Race



Again, I don't think you have a firm grasp on the language.
Picking that definition and using it without context would create situations where - as an example - race could describe a group of people who dislike wearing shoes inside.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> Again, I don't think you have a firm grasp on the language.
> Picking that definition and using it without context would create situations where - as an example - race could describe a group of people who dislike wearing shoes inside.


Then you should complain to the people that write those dictionaries because that's how it is written. And if you read the full definition then it clearly states a group of people by lineage, history, culture and so on. So you can't make mistakes like '' people who dislike shoes" as a racial group.
Also Ethnic cleansing wouldn't be considered as Racism then ? It wouldn't be considered anything, just a normal thing fueled by nothing ?
Racism has its roots in the belief that some people are superior because they belong to a particular race, ethnic or national group. The concept of race is a *social construct*, not a *scientific* one.
Racist attitudes and beliefs are misconceptions about people based on perceived racial lines and are often founded on the fear of difference, including differences in *customs, values, religion, physical appearance* and ways of living and viewing the world. This includes negative attitudes towards the use of different languages, 'foreign' accents or the use of non-standard variations of a dominant community language.
Racist attitudes may be manifested in a number of ways including common expressions of racial prejudice towards and stereotyped assumptions about *other cultures* as well as more extreme forms of prejudice such as *xenophobia. *These beliefs are reinforced by prevailing social attitudes towards people who are seen as different and are often a reflection of the values which underpin social relations and institutional practices.
These attitudes and beliefs find expression in racist behaviours, both in the actions of individuals and in the policies and entrenched practices of institutions. Where these behaviours involve unequal power relationships between individuals or groups from *different cultural backgrounds*, racist actions on the part of members of the *dominant culture* have the effect of marginalising those from *minority groups*.
Racist behaviour may be direct (overt) or indirect (covert) in nature. Direct *racial discrimination* is the unfair or unequal treatment of a person or a group on racial grounds. An example would be an employer who won't hire someone on the basis of their cultural or linguistic background. This type of discrimination is typically deliberate. discrimination is seemingly equitable on the surface, but in practice disadvantages people from particular groups. For example, a rule that says that all students must not wear anything on their heads could result in discrimination against students whose religion requires the wearing of headwear. Indirect racial discrimination can occur even when there is no intention to discriminate.
*Institutional racism (or systemic racism*) describes forms of racism which are structured into political and social institutions. It occurs when *organisations, institutions or governments discriminate*, either deliberately or indirectly, against certain groups of people to limit their rights.
Institutional racism is often the most difficult to recognise and counter, particularly when it is perpetrated by institutions and governments who do not view themselves as racist. When present in a range of social contexts, this form of racism reinforces the disadvantage already experienced by some members of the community. For example, racism experienced by students at school may result in early school dropout and lower educational outcomes. Together with discrimination in employment, this may lead to fewer employment opportunities and higher levels of unemployment for these students when they leave school. In turn, lower income levels combined with discrimination in the provision of goods and services restrict access to housing, health care and life opportunities generally. In this way, institutional racism may be particularly damaging for minority groups and further restrict their access to services and participation in society.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 29, 2017)

I dunno man I just want Trump to ban anime already lmao


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 29, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Maybe a long time ago it had less meaning then it does now but those are the official definitions.



There's no such thing as an 'official definition' in English, we have nothing similar to the French 'Académie française'.



kumikochan said:


> Then you should complain to the people that write those dictionaries because that's how it is written. And if you read the full definition then it clearly states a group of people by lineage, history, culture and so on. So you can't make mistakes like '' people who dislike shoes" as a racial group.





> *4. * Humans considered as a group.



So now we need to take the entire set of definitions and can't just pick and choose? Still ignoring the first definition? Do we rely on just the single Dictionary source provided?



kumikochan said:


> Also Ethnic cleansing wouldn't be considered as Racism then ? It wouldn't be considered anything, just a normal thing fueled by nothing ?



Fueled by same thing virtually all conflict is - in-group/out-group differences and desire for resources. Was the ethnic cleansing between slavic people in the Balkans 'racist' because of the religious groups and nationalities involved?



kumikochan said:


> Racism has its roots in the belief that some people are superior because they belong to a particular race, ethnic or national group. The concept of race is a social construct, not a scientific one.
> Racist attitudes and beliefs are misconceptions about people based on perceived racial lines and are often founded on the fear of difference, including differences in customs, values, religion, physical appearance and ways of living and viewing the world. This includes negative attitudes towards the use of different languages, 'foreign' accents or the use of non-standard variations of a dominant community language



There's far to much controversy contained in that copied text for me to comment on.

Edit :

I see you are now just ripping sociologist papers. GG.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> There's far to much controversy contained in that copied text for me to comment on.


Then please do enlighten me since it's an official explanation of the Word Racism by an offical site of the Goverment itself ?
Let's see if you're more right then the Officials are.
Also please note that the term Race (human) is not a scientific one but a Social construct. You're trying to explain it as a scientific term when it's clearly not.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 29, 2017)

Once upon a time there were rational humans.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 29, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Once upon a time there were rational humans.



Lies!


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Again.. If the orange cheetoh does that... Mexico can legally reclaim most of the Southwest of the US.


They failed to take Texas once, they'll fail again.


eechigoo said:


> 1)*Most people that are illegals are doing the ugly jobs,like cleaning after you.Why? To give the money to their families
> *
> 2)The average time to get an american citizenship is about 10 years
> 
> ...



1. It sucks for them, and my heart goes out to the corrupted country they live in, but they're actively taking away jobs from legals that keep their money inside America, who could be supporting the American economy, not the Mexican one. 

2. Can I get a source here? It took my father less than 6 months to come to this country from Iran. That's hardly a long wait at all. 

3. With good reason though. Law breakers should be prosecuted. 

4. The corruption and drug dealing would find its way to prosper, even without a rampant problem in the USA. It's ridiculous to assume that. Not to mention, chances are they would have voted for Clinton, who wanted more lax drug laws. Duh. 

5. Because your president hasn't spoken with Obama to get this fixed. And Obama didn't do crap about it either, instead focusing on things that didn't matter, oceans away. It's gotten so out of hand that the people NEED a solution. Right now. Trump was willing to discuss things with your leader, but he was hot headed about the wall, and Mexico's president didn't like that and refused to try to discuss things after hearing that. 

If the cartels weren't so rampant, Mexico could make a killing off of tourism. It's a beautiful country, overrun by problems. Both leaders, of the USA, and Mexico, need to fix their respective countries. Then we can move on, and hopefully work together from there.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Christian terrorist? If you men white terrorist, recently I remember Dylan Roof. I hope the US takes measures to prevent this too.
> 
> We don't need Dylan Roofs or Al quaida in America. Thanks.


LOL, you arent gonna stop terrorists when the countries banned dont even create terrorists, ALL the 9/11 terrorists were from countries not on the ban list. The real reason trump imposed this is to keep his business ties with Saudi Arabia and stop refugees from coming into the country. Disgusting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> They failed to take Texas once, they'll fail again.
> 
> 
> 1. It sucks for them, and my heart goes out to the corrupted country they live in, but they're actively taking away jobs from legals that keep their money inside America, who could be supporting the American economy, not the Mexican one.
> ...



Hey, so youre iranian? How do you feel about the ban? (on a side note why did your father leave? hated islam?)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> Once upon a time there were rational humans.


Please dont tell us fairy tales.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> LOL, you arent gonna stop terrorists when the countries banned dont even create terrorists, ALL the 9/11 terrorists were from countries not on the ban list. The real reason trump imposed this is to keep his business ties with Saudi Arabia and stop refugees from coming into the country. Disgusting.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, half Iranian. I'm mixed about the ban, yknow, it sucks for people who are wanting to come to America legally. But it also makes sense from a standpoint that we need to re-evaluate our border control and who we're letting in. Obama made the same ban on 2011, for 6 months so I don't see the protest uproar about it. I'm a little pissed that Saudi Arabia wasn't included in the ban, though, but I can see that they have enough sway to cause problems if trifled with. I'm glad to have learned that the ban does not include those with green cards or visas that were visiting the Middle East temporalily too. 

Apparently, my grandparents were not fans of how the country changed after the shah was overthrown. They decided to send my uncle and father to America, where it would be safe for them. (The new government later "redistributed" wealth in the country, taking their farm, so it was good they got out before that) My father absolutely hates what Iran has become (He dislikes Islam and hardcore Muslims). Kinda makes me sad--I one day hope to go visit Iran to see what it's like, but that's not looking very realistic right now.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yeah, half Iranian. I'm mixed about the ban, yknow, it sucks for people who are wanting to come to America legally. But it also makes sense from a standpoint that we need to re-evaluate our border control and who we're letting in. Obama made the same ban on 2011, for 6 months so I don't see the protest uproar about it. I'm a little pissed that Saudi Arabia wasn't included in the ban, though, but I can see that they have enough sway to cause problems if trifled with. I'm glad to have learned that the ban does not include those with green cards or visas that were visiting the Middle East temporalily too.
> 
> Apparently, my grandparents were not fans of how the country changed after the shah was overthrown. They decided to send my uncle and father to America, where it would be safe for them. (The new government later "redistributed" wealth in the country, taking their farm, so it was good they got out before that) My father absolutely hates what Iran has become (He dislikes Islam and hardcore Muslims). Kinda makes me sad--I one day hope to go visit Iran to see what it's like, but that's not looking very realistic right now.



Ah, makes sense i have three other Iranian friends who left Iran because they didnt agree with Islam, I distinctly remember having arguments with them because I myself am Muslim. Did obama make the same ban? gonna have to look that up. If Trump was going to ban anyone Id be most happy if he banned Saudi Arabia, never in my life have I hated a single nation more, however, stopping basically any travel from Iran seems a little rash, dont you think?


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Ah, makes sense i have three other Iranian friends who left Iran because they didnt agree with Islam, I distinctly remember having arguments with them because I myself am Muslim. Did obama make the same ban? gonna have to look that up. If Trump was going to ban anyone Id be most happy if he banned Saudi Arabia, never in my life have I hated a single nation more, however, stopping basically any travel from Iran seems a little rash, dont you think?


Yeah I was shocked when I saw Obama had made the same ban and no one said a word about it back then. Stopping all travel is a bit harsh, but it's only a temporary ban, and if it allows the government to get a better grasp on how to keep terrorists out, I think it's acceptable. We'll have to see how it goes. 

Another good thing that might come from Trump--if he can pull off making the USA more reliable on its own oil sources--we won't have to deal with Saudia Arabia and their oil business as much. I hope.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yeah I was shocked when I saw Obama had made the same ban and no one said a word about it back then. Stopping all travel is a bit harsh, but it's only a temporary ban, and if it allows the government to get a better grasp on how to keep terrorists out, I think it's acceptable. We'll have to see how it goes.
> 
> Another good thing that might come from Trump--if he can pull off making the USA more reliable on its own oil sources--we won't have to deal with Saudia Arabia and their oil business as much. I hope.


Well we shouldnt rely on oil at all. Maybe its my inner environmentalist but if Trump really fucks up the EPA, not just America is fucked. Say goodbye to Florida.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well we shouldnt rely on oil at all. Maybe its my inner environmentalist but if Trump really fucks up the EPA, not just America is fucked. Say goodbye to Florida.


We have to take it one step at a time I think. Not to mention Texas, where I live, is effectively screwed if there's no oil market. But on the other hand, I don't want to live near a bunch of gross oil fracking machines. Hopefully, enough people will make it known to Trump how important the environment is. Texas also has a prospering wind energy market, so hopefully America can slowly make its way to more greener energy without putting its economy in jeopardy.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> We have to take it one step at a time I think. Not to mention Texas, where I live, is effectively screwed if there's no oil market. But on the other hand, I don't want to live near a bunch of gross oil fracking machines. Hopefully, enough people will make it known to Trump how important the environment is. Texas also has a prospering wind energy market, so hopefully America can slowly make its way to more greener energy without putting its economy in jeopardy.


How slow though? By 2040 the entirety of the arctic ocean will be water, you will be able to sail over the north pole, something never possible in the history of humanity.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> We make and provide over 90 percent of your military guns . Fn2000, p90, balista, fal, scar, fnc, fn cal, Browning 22 Semi-Auto rifle, MK 48, P12,  and a lot more ! All belgium guns made in herstal. Also most European countries got nukes 2 and since Brussels is the capital of Europe. Well you get the point  Also a war between Europe and the US would cost a shit ton of money since both are quite far apart from each other and both would go bankrupt in a matter of months so don't bet on it + both are allies wich i don't see failing anytime soon. Europe has seen enough war anyway. People here aren't war mongrels and search for diplomatic solutions all the time instead of fighting a war that serves no purpose and hopefully the US does so 2 wich i do believe since most of the population are the same instead of that small part of the population that just wants war with everyone and have fun in seeing people suffer like prehistoric apes. Oh well, thank God not everybody is as full as you are trying to cause hate speech again



Hehe I don't think you understand the definition of hate speech... I've yet to post hate speech and be warned for it, but you stick to your alternative facts lol (aka Mexico is a race, ).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 29, 2017)

Poor naive bunch,
In some years when crime isn't down,
Unemployment and inflation in the rise,
I wonder then what witch will you hunt?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Trumps wall is actually a good idea. Just not even remotely viable given the immense cost. The biggest gangs in america are mexican at this point. Most of the drug trade is mexican. A plan to kick illegals out and keep them out makes a tremendous amount of sense.
> 
> The wall wouldn't even affect legal mexican immigrants, nor would it affect mexicans in Mexico. Aside from maybe diverting the massive amount of crime that flooded into the US back into Mexico...but technically that's Mexico's problem to begin with.
> Though I have some serious doubts about Trump being able to finish the wall in any real capacity before his term is up. Financially especially.
> ...



Hehe I don't think Anyone wants to lose America's market. So all those countries we import from, I think want it to remain that way.

Also this was a response to a post from @Imacaredformy2ds, who spoke of a hypothetical war. Not sure if you read all the posts... it was meant to discuss the power of our military, not that we would use it on all the globe lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> Poor naive bunch,
> In some years when crime isn't down,
> Unemployment and inflation in the rise,
> I wonder then what witch will you hunt?



Probably Justin Bieber.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> They failed to take Texas once, they'll fail again.
> 
> 
> 1. It sucks for them, and my heart goes out to the corrupted country they live in, but they're actively taking away jobs from legals that keep their money inside America, who could be supporting the American economy, not the Mexican one.
> ...



yeah...I meant that if there wasnt any demand from people over there (if no one used drugs) drug dealers would stay over here! About the 6 months thing,i cant really give you one since its more common knowledge over here,but it really depends. If a company sends you there to work,there will be less time done,but they only send people like CEOs,not your average worker.To be a CEO or some kind of high rank,you obviously need college,and for that you need high school.High schools and colleges can be incredibly expensive here,so a lot of people dont even go to high school.And then they have a poor family that cant pay for them either.The cycle of poorness continues.Yes,theyre taking jobs,but take an american with no college and flunked high school and tell him ''You're gonna work 8 hours at a walmart scraping the gunk people like you leave on the floors and walls,in margined conditions with minimal wage,and if you say anything i send you to a far worse country so your family starves.'' They probably wont accept the job.Peña (pronounced Pen-nya) is an idiot,ok? and a corrupt one. He doesnt even know english. He's a puppet connected to the cartels and to prostitution. Yeah,obama didnt do anything about the problem except deporting,which sucks,but he's done good too,yknow.

The income the illegals bring to mexico helps kids get education.What does education bring? higher paying jobs! Also,it could be much worse.The illegals had 2 choices: Go to work to your country,or go to work with the cartels. And also,even if trump deported ALL THE ILLEGALS,the jobs would still be there,waiting to be taken by someone desperate enough.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Clinton sucks but at least shes not that racist.

Plus,thats just a political promise.

Sure,trumps wall was also a big political promise,but he's apparently serious about it.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 29, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Poor naive bunch,
> In some years when crime isn't down,
> Unemployment and inflation in the rise,
> I wonder then what witch will you hunt?


They will have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yeah, half Iranian. I'm mixed about the ban, yknow, it sucks for people who are wanting to come to America legally. But it also makes sense from a standpoint that we need to re-evaluate our border control and who we're letting in. Obama made the same ban on 2011, for 6 months so I don't see the protest uproar about it. I'm a little pissed that Saudi Arabia wasn't included in the ban, though, but I can see that they have enough sway to cause problems if trifled with. I'm glad to have learned that the ban does not include those with green cards or visas that were visiting the Middle East temporalily too.
> 
> Apparently, my grandparents were not fans of how the country changed after the shah was overthrown. They decided to send my uncle and father to America, where it would be safe for them. (The new government later "redistributed" wealth in the country, taking their farm, so it was good they got out before that) My father absolutely hates what Iran has become (He dislikes Islam and hardcore Muslims). Kinda makes me sad--I one day hope to go visit Iran to see what it's like, but that's not looking very realistic right now.



I don't get Iran being on there TBH, seeing as they are one of the main countries if not the main fighting ISIS on the ground. 

I think Syria and Iraq would have sufficed, until the cities have been taken back by the governments.

Iran seems pretty stable IMO.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

The US, especially conservatives, feel an extremely strong bond with Israel. Iran is perceived to be a threat to Israel. Through the transitive property the US now hates Iran.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I don't get Iran being on there TBH, seeing as they are one of the main countries if not the main fighting ISIS on the ground.
> 
> I think Syria and Iraq would have sufficed, until the cities have been taken back by the governments.
> 
> Iran seems pretty stable IMO.



You do not want syria to be taken back by Al-Assad, the man needs to die just like Sadam Hussein, the people are better off dead than under his rule.

Iran and America have always had a long standing hatred for each other, nothing new.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 29, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You do not want syria to be taken back by Al-Assad, the man needs to die just like Sadam Hussein, the people are better off dead than under his rule.
> 
> Iran and America have always had a long standing hatred for each other, nothing new.



It's nice making calls about peoples lives from another country - I'm sure they appreciate it.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> It's nice making calls about peoples lives from another country - I'm sure they appreciate it.



Sorry, elaborate.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

http://www.scmp.com/news/world/unit...e-war-trump-mexicos-president-has-few-weapons

Hehe the Chinese understand what it would mean for Mexico in a trade war. Don't "bring a knife to a gunfight" they say here in America (aka don't confront someone unless you are prepared).

I really think this is more about the public humiliation, so Mexico is trying to stand ground in front of the globe. After the confirmed call between Nieto and Trump on Saturday, I wouldn't be surprised if the payment is handled privately moving forward. Trump doesn't seem like the guy to answer the phone unless you are gonna make a deal (love that about him).

I don't care if it is publicly or privately (we know what's gonna happen) as long as Mexico pays for the wall as they should, I think Americans will be happy.

This is a strong message to the rest of the world. America is going to start making people pay for their fair share. Finally!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> http://www.scmp.com/news/world/unit...e-war-trump-mexicos-president-has-few-weapons
> 
> Hehe the Chinese understand what it would mean for Mexico in a trade war. Don't "bring a knife to a gunfight" they say here in America (aka don't confront someone unless you are prepared).
> 
> ...



Why should Mexico pay for the wall? Its YOU tax payers who got Trump in, so it should be YOU who pay for it. Mexico has done nothing wrong by saying no if this (wall idea ) was really all that great, then shouldnt it be made by Americans with American money? It seems your patriotic nonsense has gotten the best of you.
The fact you think "us vs them" is unnerving. But this is protectionism, people only care for themselves not their fellow human, that is why the Right wing agenda is failing among young people, this doesnt mean i agree with younger people (as in much younger, like 16-18) about their choice in hard left. (of course this is a discussion of majority, you can bring in the fact you were right wing since 6 all you want, isnt changing anything.)

@Chary Found this from Vox (which isnt all that reliable but i might as well use it) http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/1/29/14432362/trump-muslim-ban-statement

So, the muslim ban imposed by Obama, if you can even call it that,  banned JUST people from Iraq and only refugees (from iraq) for 6 months, which is nothing compared to Trump's INDEFINITE ban on syrian refugees and 120 day ban on all people (whether it be immigrants or not) from 7 muslim countries.
Obama did something many times smaller than anything Trump has done. Also, the same executive order basically kills of all refugees from coming to America, something that is a long held tradition since Reagan.
http://www.migrationpolicy.org/prog...-ceilings-and-number-refugees-admitted-united

Now for unemployment, heres Reagan vs Obama for instance:


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Why should Mexico pay for the wall? Its YOU tax payers who got Trump in, so it should be YOU who pay for it. Mexico has done nothing wrong by saying no if this (wall idea ) was really all that great, then shouldnt it be made by Americans with American money? It seems your patriotic nonsense has gotten the best of you.
> The fact you think "us vs them" is unnerving. But this is protectionism, people only care for themselves not their fellow human, that is why the Right wing agenda is failing among young people, this doesnt mean i agree with younger people (as in much younger, like 16-18) about their choice in hard left. (of course this is a discussion of majority, you can bring in the fact you were right wing since 6 all you want, isnt changing anything.)



The problem that everyone fails to understand is that the wall is necessary because of illegal immigration. Something which is totally un-related to American taxpayers. Since there has been a failure to keep people in Mexico from crossing the border illegally, America is faced to construct a wall to "assist" Mexico in controlling the issue of people in their country crossing into America. Call it what you want, but the wall is being built to keep people in Mexico IN Mexico.

Also about the right wing failing among young people, this is a hilarious argument that gets brought up again and again anytime the conservative party wins. Your failed assumption is that someone will think the same at 18 as they do at 25 and again as they do at 40. There is a natural tendency to be more conservative as people grow up. For instance Obama won 66% of the 18-29 and 52% in 30-44 voters in 2008, yet here we are in 2016 where Hillary took 51% of 30-44 (this will have a majority of Obama's 66% with 18-29 in 2008) and 44% of 45-64 (this will have a fair bit of the 52% Obama got in 2008 with 30-44). As you can see the population changes and swings as people get older. Who wouldn't want free college when they are 18 and have almost no taxes? LOL.

Brexit is another example of the pendulum swing, and France and Germany have important elections coming up where there is a good possibility the right wing party will win. I think the Globe is taking a swing back to nationalism (I love it!). 

I'm sorry if this frustrating or my opinions come out wrong, but it's time for Trump to make people around the globe accountable. No more beating around the bush. Mexico paying for the wall is a start IMO.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The problem that everyone fails to understand is that the wall is necessary because of illegal immigration. Something which is totally un-related to American taxpayers. Since there has been a failure to keep people in Mexico from crossing the border illegally, America is faced to construct a wall to "assist" Mexico in controlling the issue of people in their country crossing into America. Call it what you want, but the wall is being built to keep people in Mexico IN Mexico.
> 
> Also about the right wing failing among young people, this is a hilarious argument that gets brought up again and again anytime the conservative party wins. Your failed assumption is that someone will think the same at 18 as they do at 25 and again as they do at 40. There is a natural tendency to be more conservative as people grow up. For instance Obama won 66% of the 18-29 and 52% in 30-44 voters in 2008, yet here we are in 2016 where Hillary took 51% of 30-44 (this will have a majority of Obama's 66% with 18-29 in 2008) and 44% of 45-64 (this will have a fair bit of the 52% Obama got in 2008 with 30-44). As you can see the population changes and swings as people get older. Who wouldn't want free college when they are 18 and have almost no taxes? LOL.
> 
> ...



Okay lets go through you are argument point by point:

1. It IS related to taxpayers as is America, not your country? So you should be helping it with your money, also guess what? The vast majority of Illegal migrants come by aeroplane not walls so you wont be helping anyone.
2. This is a fallacy of epic proportions, your assumption that people become more conservative over time is illogical at best, why would people want to be more right wing?
Heres WHY NOT:
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...more-conservative-with-age-young-old-politics
3. It seems you don't understand Brexit, keep in mind the biggest search term after our referendum was "what is the EU." Its funny that you just called the right wing ignorant inadvertently.
4. There is basically no chance of Germany moving to the right, the vast majority of right wing parties in germany are easily squashed by the progressive majority. Nationalism is idiotic, anyone who stands by nationalism has no understanding of history, it was nationalism that sent 9 million jews to their deaths, it was nationalism that caused hundreds of thousands to go to was to fight a country because some rich monarch died. Im guessing you read Breitbart?


----------



## angelus kun (Jan 30, 2017)

So, with trump north american citizens will work in all inmigrant áreas like janitors and waiters? That will be funny because latín americans do the worst jobs for americans with a cheap price (yea im mexican, dont be rude with me) its just my opinion


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Okay lets go through you are argument point by point:
> 
> 1. It IS related to taxpayers as is America, not your country? So you should be helping it with your money, also guess what? The vast majority of Illegal migrants come by aeroplane not walls so you wont be helping anyone.
> 2. This is a fallacy of epic proportions, your assumption that people become more conservative over time is illogical at best, why would people want to be more right wing?
> ...



1. There will be a reduction of illegal immigration, and the issue with someone hoping the border is WE HAVE NO IDEA WHO THEY ARE. They don't go to the consulate present income, addresses they will be staying in, a criminal background check. I think Trump is weeding out the biggest danger first. Again, the wall is to keep people from hoping the fence in Mexico, not to keep Americans in America.

2. LOL, this is literally the 2nd to last paragraph of your article:


> This means that the Conservatives probably shouldn’t be too worried about their support base thinning out and being replaced by younger, less conservative generations. *If history repeats itself, then as people get older they will turn to the Conservatives*. Our evidence suggests that this is probably not due to “social ageing” (getting married, having children or an increasing income), but rather to the direct psychological processes of ageing that tend to make people more resistant to change. This, in turn, makes people gravitate towards parties that defend the status quo.



3. How did I call the right wing ignorant? I used it as an example of the pendulum swing with right wing politics in the globe. Brexit was a nationalist movement. We are headed for a little more conservative view in the globe and away from all the liberal agenda of the past decade. I'm ok with that. 

4. "There is basically no chance of Germany moving to the left, the vast majority of right wing parties in germany are easily squashed by the progressive majority". This sentence made no sense, I'm assuming you meant "right" instead of "left". If that's the case, read up on this: http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/be...afd-party-blames-merkel-s-immigration-n699271

Its funny you completely generalize nationalism as bad and only responsible for all those things, when Franklin D Roosevelt was the nationalist president who went over to Europe and fought *fascism* and if memory from history books serves me right, he bailed out the European nations from the 2 countries (Germany + Italy). LOL

No need to generalize there brexit, this isn't 1933 Germany. This is America.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> If you're willing to *break a law*, chances are, buddy, that you're willing to break it again.



Hmm, you mean like what you were trying to do right here?: 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-way-to-avoid-paying-tax-on-amazon.458013/


Give me a break. I'm all for preventing illegal immigration, but that's bullshit. Every single adult has broken a law at some point.

For people in Mexico who are in poverty it's nearly impossible to come here legally without family. The one's that have no problems getting over here are already well off. Illegals don't break the law because they want to break the law.

Everyone struggles. Go ahead and enforce the law, but don't use crap to justify it. 

Not directed at you: Drug traffickers have hired engineers to build them freaking submarines in the past. They also build ridiculous tunnels. Does anyone really believe a wall will impede them? They just need to hire some more engineers.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

angelus kun said:


> So, with trump north american citizens will work in all inmigrant áreas like janitors and waiters? That will be funny because latín americans do the worst jobs for americans with a cheap price (yea im mexican, dont be rude with me) its just my opinion



If your theory is true, then maybe this will pave the way and it will be easier to LEGALLY immigrate into America. That's all we are asking, come here legally even if people over stay their at least our government know who the heck they are (criminal background checks, addresses of where they are staying, finger prints, etc..).

Haha why is America the bad guy here, we aren't trying to stop all immigrants, just the illegal ones since we don't know who they are and what they can bring.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> 1. There will be a reduction of illegal immigration, and the issue with someone hoping the border is WE HAVE NO IDEA WHO THEY ARE. They don't go to the consulate present income, addresses they will be staying in, a criminal background check. I think Trump is weeding out the biggest danger first. Again, the wall is to keep people from hoping the fence in Mexico, not to keep Americans in America.
> 
> 2. LOL, this is literally the 2nd to last paragraph of your article:
> 
> ...



1. The wall as i had said is useless, *the vast majority of illegal migrants come in planes not over fences. *Do you just not read or what?

2. Key word there "*if*" you cant base your entire argument on an "if".

3. You called the right wing movement ignorant by referring to brexit, which was a vote based on ignorance. 

4. I meant right. 
Just a quote:


> According to the latest polls, if federal elections were held today, the AfD would receive approximately 12 percent of the national vote, making it Germany's third largest political party.


12% isnt enough to win a country.

5. Nationalism is what made Hitler, read up on it. If nationalism didnt exist Hitler wouldn't exist, THAT'S NOT an alternative fact.


----------



## angelus kun (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> If your theory is true, then maybe this will pave the way and it will be easier to LEGALLY immigrate into America. That's all we are asking, come here legally even if people over stay their at least our government know who the heck they are (criminal background checks, addresses of where they are staying, finger prints, etc..).
> 
> Haha why is America the bad guy here, we aren't trying to stop all immigrants, just the illegal ones since we don't know who they are and what they can bring.


Trying to stop inmigrants is not bad, but if you see the movie "Un día sin mexicanos" you will understand my point


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> If your theory is true, then maybe this will pave the way and it will be easier to LEGALLY immigrate into America. That's all we are asking, come here legally even if people over stay their at least our government know who the heck they are (criminal background checks, addresses of where they are staying, finger prints, etc..).
> 
> Haha why is America the bad guy here, we aren't trying to stop all immigrants, just the illegal ones since we don't know who they are and what they can bring.


No, you ARE trying to stop the vast majority of migrants, maybe read up on the executive order your president gave.


----------



## Chary (Jan 30, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Hmm, you mean like what you were trying to do right here?:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-way-to-avoid-paying-tax-on-amazon.458013/
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice job still harping on that. Thread's question still isn't illegal, pal. 

It sucks to be them, living in poverty, but that isn't a blanket excuse to just have complete disregard for the law. 

You're taking my phrase out of context. I'll elaborate. When you illegally enter the country, more illegal activities are likely to follow. I don't mean the rape cases or robbery or anything like that, but I mean fake IDs, (crime) being paid under the table (crime), aiding a criminal (knowingly abetting their illegal family), avoiding paying FEDERAL INCOME tax (crime) stuff like that. Then they have a child, and that legal child can then reap benefits. It just perpetuates things that we don't need in this country.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> 1. The wall as i had said is useless, *the vast majority of illegal migrants come in planes not over fences. *Do you just not read or what?
> 
> 2. Key word there "*if*" you cant base your entire argument on an "if".
> 
> ...




1. Did I say it would reduce the vast majority? Do you just not read or what? It would eliminate some people coming here, especially those who we have no idea or control to begin with.

2. Haha is the "if" an alternative fact? These are based on historical trends, aka data. LOL

3. Opinion, aka alternative fact. LOL

4. Maybe read the whole article? "While much has been said about the rise of right-wing parties across Europe, the ascent of the AfD stands out as particularly remarkable due to Germany's tragic history with populist politics, and the fact that it has accomplished in three short years what other European nationalist parties have taken decades to achieve."

Like I said the world is changing.

5. Nationalism has made good and bad things. The same can be said about any political movement, even you liberals! LOL.

Brexit!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> No, you ARE trying to stop the vast majority of migrants, maybe read up on the executive order your president gave.



Statistics are not really your thing? Huh? Can you please show that the ban on the 7 countries Trump introduced, represents the vast majority of migrants into the US? LOL


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> 1. Did I say it would reduce the vast majority? Do you just not read or what? It would eliminate some people coming here, especially those who we have no idea or control to begin with.
> 
> 2. Haha is the "if" an alternative fact? These are based on historical trends, aka data. LOL
> 
> ...



1. If its not eliminating the vast majority it is not worth it. Money doesnt grow on trees.

2. Is it not an "if"? You cannot base historical evidence from a totally different political and social climate from what it is now, a tren in the 1900's cant be used for trends in the 21st century when the 21st century has yet to have a major war or any super massive economical crisis (the housing market crash isnt anywhere near as bad as the great depression.)

3. No its not an opinion, its a fact:
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltech...es-for-what-is-the-eu-spike-after-brexit-vote

4. It still isnt going to become big enough, i fell Trump has left a sour impression on Germany.

5. Im not a liberal, im very much centre (although some of my views could be considered left)
 I care about the economy much more than most liberals.
tell me ONE good point for nationalism. Its irrational nonsense, the same with socialism. (But at least socialism wont hurt anyone)

Using "brexit" at the end doesnt make me consider you as mature as you wouldve liked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> 1. Did I say it would reduce the vast majority? Do you just not read or what? It would eliminate some people coming here, especially those who we have no idea or control to begin with.
> 
> 2. Haha is the "if" an alternative fact? These are based on historical trends, aka data. LOL
> 
> ...



He did not just ban 7 countries. He stopped all migration of syrian refugees indefinitely, restricted refugee influx for 120 days. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38781302

Also, your country isnt secular anymore.


> Priority will be given to religious minorities facing persecution in their countries. In an interview, Mr Trump singled out Christians in Syria


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Wow. Nice job still harping on that. Thread's question still isn't illegal, pal.
> 
> It sucks to be them, living in poverty, but that isn't a blanket excuse to just have complete disregard for the law.
> 
> You're taking my phrase out of context. I'll elaborate. When you illegally enter the country, more illegal activities are likely to follow. I don't mean the rape cases or robbery or anything like that, but I mean fake IDs, (crime) being paid under the table (crime), aiding a criminal (knowingly abetting their illegal family), avoiding paying FEDERAL INCOME tax (crime) stuff like that. Then they have a child, and that legal child can then reap benefits. It just perpetuates things that we don't need in this country.



I never said it was an excuse, in fact, I said enforce the law. It's the right thing to do. Just don't use bullshit to justify it.

The fake id's and stuff are the only way they can get jobs. Again, I'm all for enforcing laws, just don't act like these people are any different than you. They were dealt a bad hand, life's not fair.

Also, Americans have kids just to reap benifits as well. We don't need that here, but we got it either way.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> 1. If its not eliminating the vast majority it is not worth it. Money doesnt grow on trees.
> 
> 2. Is it not an "if"? You cannot base historical evidence from a totally different political and social climate from what it is now, a tren in the 1900's cant be used for trends in the 21st century when the 21st century has yet to have a major war or any super massive economical crisis (the housing market crash isnt anywhere near as bad as the great depression.)
> 
> ...



1. Its eliminating a population of immigration we do not have any control over. And it's Mexico's money LOL.

2. So let me get this straight, you do not believe in historical trends that span almost a century? LOL, please don't invest in the stock market.

3. Are you assuming everyone who googled "What is the EU?" voted for Brexit? LOOLz

4. We shall see what happens with Viva le France and ze Germany.

5. *"But at least socialism wont hurt anyone"*. Please excuse me as I laugh my a** off . Joseph Stalin, google it.

Brexit!!!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> He did not just ban 7 countries. He stopped all migration of syrian refugees indefinitely, restricted refugee influx for 120 days.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38781302



I think you are confused in what either "vast majority" or "migrant" mean. LOL!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> 1. Its eliminating a population of immigration we do not have any control over. And it's Mexico's money LOL.
> 
> 2. So let me get this straight, you do not believe in historical trends that span almost a century? LOL, please don't invest in the stock market.
> 
> ...


All your comments just prove you're like a middle aged angry guy waving his cane blaming anyone beside himself for his misfortune.
Secondly the US didn't bail out anyone. It was a world war meaning a collab between allies fighting an enemy.
The US started the fight at the end of world war 2 because at start they didn't want anything to do with the war but fought in the end because Germany was becoming a threat and would eventually had taken over Russia and were starting bases on Antartica for future plans of invading the US and that's the only reason the US decided to fight that late in the war. The Nazi's were defeated because of allies fighting together and not solely by the US.
Last but not least on the comment you made about the world having to pay their fair share.
I don't think so
https://www.rt.com/business/374904-russia-sanctions-italy-us/
http://www.dw.com/en/can-europe-exploit-trumps-protectionism/a-37254979
Belgium is already starting to do more deals with China instead of the US
http://www.euractiv.com/section/tra...ck-up-free-trade-scraps-as-trump-ditches-tpp/
World isn't gonna pay shit. World is ditching the US.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> All your comments just prove you're like a middle aged angry guy waving his cane blaming anyone beside himself for his misfortune.
> Secondly the US didn't bail out anyone. It was a world war meaning a collab between allies fighting an enemy.
> The US started the fight at the end of world war 2 because at start they didn't want anything to do with the war but fought in the end because Germany was becoming a threat and would eventually had taken over Russia and were starting bases on Antartica for future plans of invading the US and that's the only reason the US decided to fight that late in the war. The Nazi's were defeated because of allies fighting together and not solely by the US. Seemed you even had trouble defeating them and that with al
> Last but not least on the comment you made about the world having to pay their fair share.
> ...



The TPP was shit anyway, yes it would  have been good to have more trade and all that, but the downside is it would infringe on many of our rights. copyright laws, stricter DRM, intelluctual properties, etc
https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp

I'm glad that stupid policy was killed, but other than that, who knows.


Fuck the TPP, good riddance.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The TPP was shit anyway, yes it would  have been good to have more trade and all that, but the downside is it would infringe on many of our rights. copyright laws, stricter DRM, intelluctual properties, etc
> https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp
> 
> I'm glad that stupid policy was killed, but other than that, who knows.
> ...


How would that infringe on many of your rights when laws are less strict here regarding copyright laws and such ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> How would that infringe on many of your rights when laws are less strict here regarding copyright laws and such ?



Read that link I sent you explaining the TPP, what it would do with DRM, copyright laws, IP laws, criminalization of unlocking phones, modding consoles, it was a bad idea.  Think the DMCA but ten times worse, I don't see why the hell anyone would support that crap. TPP was evil, and I'm glad it was killed off.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> All your comments just prove you're like a middle aged angry guy waving his cane blaming anyone beside himself for his misfortune.
> Secondly the US didn't bail out anyone. It was a world war meaning a collab between allies fighting an enemy.
> The US started the fight at the end of world war 2 because at start they didn't want anything to do with the war but fought in the end because Germany was becoming a threat and would eventually had taken over Russia and were starting bases on Antartica for future plans of invading the US and that's the only reason the US decided to fight that late in the war. *The Nazi's were defeated because of allies fighting together and solely by the US.*



I'm sorry I stopped reading here, I think you are contradicting yourself. 

Way to generalize me (is this part of your hate speech? LOL). I actually feel very blessed, I would consider myself on the higher end of middle class. I feel bad for my fellow Americans who have been taken advantage of by our government not putting them first. I live in one of those rust belt states that finally have a voice in the American government, no more of the liberal agenda!

Also, losing trade with Belgium??? HAHAHAHAH. I don't mean disrespect, but that is probably not even on our governments mind. LOL.
I think the American market is and will always be very appealing to the globe, so I see other people capitalizing on some of these proud choices by other countries.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Read that link I sent you explaining the TPP, what it would do with DRM, copyright laws, IP laws, criminalization of unlocking phones, modding consoles, it was a bad idea.  Think the DMCA but ten times worse, I don't see why the hell anyone would support that crap. TPP was evil, and I'm glad it was killed off.


Well no problem for us since we weren't part of that deal anyway


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

Let's all pause for a funny meme on Brexit:






Truth!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Well no problem for us since we weren't part of that deal anyway



Well, nor are we, we got away from that stupid policy.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm sorry I stopped reading here, I think you are contradicting yourself.
> 
> Way to generalize me (is this part of your hate speech? LOL). I actually feel very blessed, I would consider myself on the higher end of middle class. I feel bad for my fellow Americans who have been taken advantage of by our government not putting them first. I live in one of those rust belt states that finally have a voice in the American government, no more of the liberal agenda!
> 
> ...


You're forgetting Brussels is the capital of the European Union. You're not losing trade with Belgium but you're losing trade with the entire Union. People tend to forget that the European Union does trade as a whole and seeing how the European Union is thinking of lifting the trade ban with Russia and starting doing trade with China, Australia and Canada instead will cause a global shift in Economics


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 30, 2017)

As I said beforehand:
*FUCK THE U.S.*
*(kappa)*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You're forgetting Brussels is the capital of the European Union. You're not losing trade with Belgium but you're losing trade with the entire Union. People tend to forget that the European Union does trade as a whole



Yawn! The EU is about to lose the UK and there is the rest of the globe! Look at my meme LOL.

Also no offense, but having a state building in Brussels doesn't mean squat. We know who the big players there are, and Germany has had Trump on speed dial since he took office!

I think the EU more than anyone understands the power of America.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Imacaredformy2ds said:


> As I said beforehand:
> *FUCK THE U.S.*
> *(kappa)*



LOL


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I think the EU more than anyone understands the power of America.


You're forgetting someone there, friend.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Yawn! The EU is about to lose the UK and there is the rest of the globe! Look at my meme LOL.
> 
> Also no offense, but having a state building in Brussels doesn't mean squat. We know who the big players there are, and Germany has had Trump on speed dial since he took office!
> 
> I think the EU more than anyone understands the power of America.


You know Belgium founded the EU ? It's clear you don't know shit about Politics seeing you didn't even know that. One of the biggest reasons of the Brexit was because most politicians over there hated Brussels having most of the power and not the UK itself.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You know Belgium founded the EU ? It's clear you don't know shit about Politics seeing you didn't even know that. One of the biggest reasons of the Brexit was because most politicians over there hated Brussels having most of the power and not the UK itself.



Can you blame them?



Imacaredformy2ds said:


> As I said beforehand:
> *FUCK THE U.S.*
> *(kappa)*


Oh good, then don't come over here, I was gonna give you some pizza, but guess I won't now


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Can you blame them?


I don't. It's their choice and they have to live by that choice.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You know Belgium founded the EU ? It's clear you don't know shit about Politics seeing you didn't even know that. One of the biggest reasons of the Brexit was because most politicians over there hated Brussels having most of the power and not the UK itself.



Belgium founded the EU?

Let's see the Maastricht Treaty was signed in the Netherlands and was it drafted solely by Belgium? No by members of the European Commission. LOL
The Delors Commission named after Jacques Delors a French politician.

Don't be so arrogant!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Belgium founded the EU?
> 
> Let's see the Maastricht Treaty was signed in the Netherlands and was it drafted solely by Belgium? No by members of the European Commission. LOL
> The Delors Commission named after Jacques Delors a French politician.
> ...


The Union started out thanks to a Union between Belgium, Luxembourg and The Netherlands called the Benelux wich eventually became the groundwork of the Union so yeah i think i know a bit more about my own history then you do  The European Union incorporated most of the laws from the BENELUX wich we founded because first we started out as BELUX. Wich was free trade between Luxembourg and Belgium


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> The Union started out thanks to a Union between Belgium, Luxembourg and The Netherlands called the Benelux wich eventually became the groundwork of the Union so yeah i think i know a bit more about my own history then you do



LOLZZZZZ!!!!!!!!! I fail to read this in an actual source like I dunno, the EU website!

https://europa.eu/european-union/about-eu/history_en

What do they teach you Belgium youngsters?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOLZZZZZ!!!!!!!!! I fail to read this in an actual source like I dunno, the EU website!
> 
> https://europa.eu/european-union/about-eu/history_en
> 
> What do they teach you Belgium youngsters?


http://www.beneluxguide.com/bnl/benelux-the-union-of-belgium-netherlands-and-luxembourg/
There you go you -SNIP- (CALM DOWN)
I'll copy my entire comment again
The Union started out thanks to a Union between Belgium, Luxembourg and The Netherlands called the Benelux wich eventually became the groundwork of the Union so yeah i think i know a bit more about my own history then you do  The European Union incorporated most of the laws from the BENELUX wich we founded because first we started out as BELUX. Wich was free trade between Luxembourg and Belgium


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> http://www.beneluxguide.com/bnl/benelux-the-union-of-belgium-netherlands-and-luxembourg/
> There you go you fucking dumbass



So why do the Belgians not have this in the official EU website??? LOL!!!!!!! Are they not the founders?

Seems like a copyright infringement to me! Especially of a travel guide!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> So why do the Belgians not have this in the official EU website??? LOL!!!!!!! Are they not the founders?
> 
> Seems like a copyright infringement to me! Especially of a travel guide!


Is that all you can say after defeat ?
Wait i'll copy the last part of that link read clearly !!!!!!
*The history of Benelux is the history of the three nations which were led to found the basis for the larger Union of the European Community.*


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Is that all you can say after defeat ?
> Wait i'll copy the last part of that link read clearly !!!!!!
> *The history of Benelux is the history of the three nations which were led to found the basis for the larger Union of the European Community.*


*COMMUNITY*


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *COMMUNITY*


Wich means the European Union. It clearly says
The larger UNION


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Let's all pause for a funny meme on Brexit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and guess what? the majority of all imports by the UK are from the EU not the rest of the world, you shouldnt try to argue what you do not understand.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Is that all you can say after defeat ?
> Wait i'll copy the last part of that link read clearly !!!!!!
> *The history of Benelux is the history of the three nations which were led to found the basis for the larger Union of the European Community.*



Do I need to copy paste the official EU website (NOT A TRAVEL GUIDE lolololololol)?


Spoiler: EU Official Website



Benelux is not found!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Wich means the European Union. It clearly says
> The larger UNION


>wich 
Lmao
Ok i NEED to read up on shit before responding, I apologize lel


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Do I need to copy paste the official EU website (NOT A TRAVEL GUIDE lolololololol)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EU Official Website
> ...


Like your grand Wikipedia link you gave
I gave you enough proof of your defeat. I can give you 10 more links about the BENELUX if you'd like ?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes and guess what? the majority of all imports by the UK are from the EU not the rest of the world, you shouldnt try to argue what you do not understand.



So Mexico can renegotiate new trade deals but the UK cannot??? You liberals logic is outstanding! LOL


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> So Mexico can renegotiate new trade deals but the UK cannot??? You liberals logic is outstanding! LOL


Mexico isnt in the EU, fool. Our produce and products (guess what? one of those products is the nintendo switch) all come from EU nation states. How many times must I say it? *JUST BECAUSE I DISAGREE WITH YOU DOESNT MAKE ME A LIBERAL.*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Like your grand Wikipedia link you gave
> I gave you enough proof of your defeat. I can give you 10 more links about the BENELUX if you'd like ?



LOL let me spell it out E U R O P A . E U, as in the official website:







Hahaha I cannot make your posts up!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> So Mexico can renegotiate new trade deals but the UK cannot??? You liberals logic is outstanding! LOL


Yeh


TheDarkGreninja said:


> Mexico isnt in the EU, fool. Our produce and products (guess what? one of those products is the nintendo switch) all come from EU nation states. How many times must I say it? *JUST BECAUSE I DISAGREE WITH YOU DOESNT MAKE ME A LIBERAL.*


Indeed it doesn't
I *thought the Switch was Japanese


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Yeh
> Indeed it doesn't
> I *thought the Switch was Japanese


The switch is japanese, its made in china and circulates in the EU, through which it gets to the UK.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL let me spell it out E U R O P A . E U, as in the official website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you're a fucking moron i'll give you enough links.
http://www.cvce.eu/en/education/uni...6a3e68ff/02d476c7-815d-4d85-8f88-9a2f0e559bb4
https://www.britannica.com/topic/Benelux-Economic-Union
http://www.internationaldemocracywatch.org/index.php/benelux
http://www.nbbmuseum.be/en/2015/09/belgiums-founding-fathers-of-europe.htm


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> The switch is japanese, its made in china and circulates in the EU, through which it gets to the UK.



Haha I wish I could like this post 100000 times!!! I think Japan will accommodate the Brexit market. Isn't there also Australia? Where do they import theirs? Let's see I have 4 New 3DS XLs... Wait for it, my box says Made in China.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha I wish I could like this post 100000 times!!! I think Japan will accommodate the Brexit market. Isn't there also Australia? Where do they import theirs? Let's see I have 4 New 3DS XLs... Wait for it, my box says Made in China.



It's not a question of will they, its a question of how much will it cost (its meant to cost £249 but it costs £279.)


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Since you're a fucking moron i'll give you enough links.
> http://www.cvce.eu/en/education/uni...6a3e68ff/02d476c7-815d-4d85-8f88-9a2f0e559bb4
> https://www.britannica.com/topic/Benelux-Economic-Union
> http://www.internationaldemocracywatch.org/index.php/benelux
> http://www.nbbmuseum.be/en/2015/09/belgiums-founding-fathers-of-europe.htm



Again why is it not on the official website IF Belgium founded the EU and they have more power than anyone in the EU?

The other funny thing is that it was also signed in the Netherlands !!! Remind me again that Belgium founded the EU? LOL


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Again why is it not on the official website IF Belgium founded the EU and they have more power than anyone in the EU?
> 
> The other funny thing is that it was also signed in the Netherlands !!! Remind me again that Belgium founded the EU? LOL


Erm? A country can found a union in another country, belgium were the ones to come up with it. Fact. your ignorance is beyond words.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Erm? A country can found a union in another country, belgium were the ones to come up with it. Fact. your ignorance is beyond words.



Source?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha I wish I could like this post 100000 times!!! I think Japan will accommodate the Brexit market. Isn't there also Australia? Where do they import theirs? Let's see I have 4 New 3DS XLs... Wait for it, my box says Made in China.





el_gonz87 said:


> Again why is it not on the official website IF Belgium founded the EU and they have more power than anyone in the EU?
> 
> The other funny thing is that it was also signed in the Netherlands !!! Remind me again that Belgium founded the EU? LOL


Those are official sites ( one i gave you is from Museum of the National Bank of Belgium wich is a goverment hosted website ) and again you're a moron ! ! !
I never stated we have more power, i clearly said Brussels is the capital and all power lies in the capital. Don't make stuff up
Seeing all your comments proves you don't know shit what you're talking about.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Source?


wait? Do you not know what Britannica is?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> wait? Do you not know what Britannica is?


People still use that as a source?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> People still use that as a source?


I gave a lot more sources including goverment official websites 
In total i gave around +- 10


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> wait? Do you not know what Britannica is?





> Belgium and Luxembourg had bilaterally formed an economic union in 1921; plans for a customs union of the three countries were made in the London Customs Convention in September 1944 and became operative in 1948. By 1956 nearly all of the internal trade of the union was tariff-free. On Feb. 3, 1958, the Treaty of the Benelux Economic Union was signed; it became operative in 1960. Benelux became the first completely free international labour market; the movement of capital and services was also made free. Postal and transport rates were standardized, and welfare policies were coordinated. In 1970 border controls were abolished.....
> 
> European Economic Community (EEC; later succeeded by the European Union), of which Belgium, the Netherlands, and Luxembourg are original members. For practical issues of economic integration, Benelux served as a useful example for the EEC.



Where does it say that Belgium came up with it? What I interpret is that the an economic union was bilaterally (you do know what this means) crafted by Luxembourg and Belgium. Grew into a EEC, then was subsequently replaced by the EU with more founding members.

So let me get this straight:

Netherlands + Belgium + Luxembourg form Benelux -> This transforms into the EEC with more members -> This transforms into the EU with even more members -> Belgium founded the EU

HAHAHA your liberal logic is outstanding!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> People still use that as a source?


It's probably the most reliable source on the web.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Where does it say that Belgium came up with it? What I interpret is that the an economic union was bilaterally (you do know what this means) crafted by Luxembourg and Belgium. Grew into a EEC, then was subsequently replaced by the EU with more founding members.
> 
> So let me get this straight:
> 
> ...


We started out as the BELUX in 1921 wich was the base of all to come.
you clearly need to read since it states that all over the links i gave you. Don't make stuff up please just to proof your point wich was already proven false enough times


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I gave a lot more sources including goverment official websites
> In total i gave around +- 10



Government official websites? You mean from Belgium? LOL no wonder it's missing from the EU official website!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Where does it say that Belgium came up with it? What I interpret is that the an economic union was bilaterally (you do know what this means) crafted by Luxembourg and Belgium. Grew into a EEC, then was subsequently replaced by the EU with more founding members.
> 
> So let me get this straight:
> 
> ...



No they created the precursor to the EU, the OG EU started with Belgium, Luxembourg and the Netherlands.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> We started out as the BELUX in 1921 wich was the base of all to come.
> you clearly need to read since it states that all over the links i gave you. Don't make stuff up please just to proof your point wich was already proven false enough times



We = a collection of countries. NOT Belgium. Arrogance! LOL

I only see 5 links and the first was a travel guide. LOL! Gullivers travels!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> No they created the precursor to the EU, the OG EU started with Belgium, *Luxembourg and the Netherlands*.



This invalidates a statement such as "Belgium founded the EU". And they created the precursor to the EC. LOL.

Liberal logic is rampant!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We = a collection of countries. NOT Belgium. Arrogance! LOL
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





> however, interest in such developments shifted to plans for the European Economic Community (EEC; later succeeded by the European Union), of which Belgium, the Netherlands, and Luxembourg are original members.



Your lack of reading capability is becoming more blatant. The first three members of the EU included Belgium.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We = a collection of countries. NOT Belgium. Arrogance! LOL


I clearly gave you enough proof and i clearly said enough times that the BENELUX was the base for the European Union seeing as all laws were incorporated from the BENELUX. Seeing as we started out as the BELUX and we were the first country that started using the Euro and also came up with that wich also states that in all those links i gave you. I clearly said the BENELUX was the base of the European Union and never said we solely found the Union. Don't make stuff up just because you're proven multiple times to be wrong just to make your point wich is false. You didn't even read those links i gave you because you're 2 ignorant thinking you're right. You're a typical Narcist you know that ?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We = a collection of countries. NOT Belgium. Arrogance! LOL
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Can you stop calling me liberal?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I clearly gave you enough proof and i clearly said enough times that the BENELUX was the base for the European Union seeing as all laws were incorporated from the BENELUX. Seeing as we started out as the BELUX and we were the first country that started using the Euro and also came up with that wich also states that in all those links i gave you. I clearly said the BENELUX was the base of the European Union and never said we solely found the Union. Don't make stuff up just because you're proven multiple times to be wrong just to make your point wich is false.





TheDarkGreninja said:


> Your lack of reading capability is becoming more blatant. The first three members of the EU included Belgium.



I cannot make this up! .

Page 42:



kumikochan said:


> *You know Belgium founded the EU ?* It's clear you don't know shit about Politics seeing you didn't even know that. One of the biggest reasons of the Brexit was because most politicians over there hated Brussels having most of the power and not the UK itself.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I cannot make this up! .
> 
> Page 42:


Yeah we did together with all founding countries. Where am i saying that we solely did that ? I can't see that ?
I clearly said enough times the BENELUX was the base for the Union. Wich means i wasn't saying we solely created the Union but here you go again trying to tell lies just to proof your point wich is already been proven enough times to be false. Typical dumbass narcist.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah we did together with all founding countries. Where am i saying that we solely did that ? I can't see that ?
> I clearly said enough times the BENELUX was the base for the Union. Wich means i wasn't saying we solely created the Union but here you go again trying to tell lies just to proof your point wich is already been proven enough times to be false.



Let me fix it for you:



kumikochan said:


> *You know Belgium, Netherlands, and Luxembourg founded a precursor to the EU?* It's clear you Americans rule toe world .



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> Can you stop calling me liberal?



Do you promise never to call me a conservative?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Let me fix it for you:


See there you go again making stuff up just because you were proven to be wrong multiple times. You got your ass handed to you multiple times and now the little cry baby narcist is wrong and is doing everything in his power to proof his point wich he is failing miserably to do so.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> See there you go again making stuff up just because you were proven to be wrong multiple times. You got your ass handed to you multiple times and now the little cry baby narcist is wrong and is doing everything in his power to proof his point wich he is failing miserably to do so.



HAHAHAHA direct quote, I can't help you wrote "You know Belgium founded the EU?" [1]. Back to alternative facts I see!

You are so angry! LOL. Do you have an inferiority complex?


--------------------------------
Footnotes
[1] See page 42.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> HAHAHAHA direct quote, I can't help you wrote "You know Belgium founded the EU?". Back to alternative facts I see!
> 
> You are so angry! LOL. Do you have an inferiority complex?


Cry cry cry ? Still not proving anything i see ! Lmao little cry baby narcist is trying so his best but failing miserably that it's actually funny to see you try after you got your ass handed to you multiple times. Please go on


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Cry cry cry ? Still not proving anything i see ! Lmao little cry baby narcist is trying so his best but failing miserably that it's actually funny to see you try after you got your ass handed to you multiple times. Please go on



I think you have a profound misunderstanding of facts! See my post I added a footnote of your direct quote, maybe write what you mean next time? LOL


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Let me fix it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you not a self proclaimed conservative? I however am not a liberal.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I think you have a profound misunderstanding of facts! See my post I added a footnote of your direct quote, maybe write what you mean next time? LOL


Anyway gonna play some Overwatch, having better things to do then hearing you trying to explain European History when both a Belgian guy and an British guy proved enough times you were wrong. Have a good night


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Are you not a self proclaimed conservative? I however am not a liberal.



Nope I have some views which line up with conservatives, but not all. Can't be generalizing here!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Nope I have some views which line up with conservatives, but not all. Can't be generalizing here!


Well then, im sorry. However you are  a nationalist which is up for scrutiny.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Anyway gonna play some Overwatch, having better things to do then hearing you trying to explain European History when both a Belgian guy and an British guy proved enough times you were wrong. Have a good night



LOL, whatever you gotta tell yourself to sleep at night!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well then, im sorry. However you *believe in legal immigration* which is up for scrutiny.



FTFY

I also love you ignored how hilarious this statement by you was "But at least socialism wont hurt anyone".


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

fun fact:


> When we say barely, we mean BARELY. According to the CATO Institute, not one person from the seven countries included in the ban has killed anyone in a terror attack on US soil in the last 40 years. This includes refugees, as well.


http://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/30/politics/immigration-stats-by-the-numbers-trnd/index.html

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> LOL, whatever you gotta tell yourself to sleep at night!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It wont though, the base principle of socialism is non-violence. Sorry no, you are a nationalist, no point in changing that.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> fun fact:
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/30/politics/immigration-stats-by-the-numbers-trnd/index.html
> 
> ...



Isn't nationalism also founded on non-violence? LOL.

Also do I need to remind you how socialism came about?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Isn't nationalism also founded on non-violence? LOL.
> 
> Also do I need to remind you how socialism came about?


*Last post for a while
What something is based on isnt the same as what something is.
Need I remind you that both WW1 and 2 were due to nationalism? doesnt sound all that non-violent to me.
How many wars has socialism (not communism) started? Yeah... 0


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> *Last post for a while
> What something is based on isnt the same as what something is.
> Need I remind you that both WW1 and 2 were due to nationalism? doesnt sound all that non-violent to me.
> How many wars has socialism (not communism) started? Yeah... 0



LOL dancing around circles much? That's like me saying WW2 was caused by fascism not nationalism. LOL!!!

If we are attributing Hitler to nationalism, then we must also attribute Stalin to socialism. 

Not surprised you have such a biased view. Maybe you are what I call you.

The funny thing is that both of those horrible cases were a blend of nationalism and socialism. LOL!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 31, 2017)

@el_gonz87 Your blatant continuous self-important comments based on pure ignorance and trying to pass as facts really amuse me, and give me some headaches also.
I can't understand how people is still replying to your comments instead of just ignoring you, specially @kumikochan that seems to be having a hard time trying to make you realise you are talking BS instead of noticing your are just an unreasoning stone.
Please, call yourself to silence already, or at least read a little.
I don't mean it like change your position, but use some arguments that don't make you look like a tool.
Uff... It's really bothersome to read, let somebody else with the same point of view as yours but also with a brain speak, OK?

Also, Stalin and the whole Soviet Union were based on pure nationalism, have you ever heard of the "motherland"?
What do you think fascism is anyway, in your own words? Because as far as I can see verticality, nationalism and right-wing ideas (the main characteristics of fascism) are already in the MO of D.J.T.

PS: There are sure topics you have informed yourself better about, you have really read about, or you at least care enough in order to have a clue. Why not just talk about those?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> @el_gonz87 Your blatant continuous self-important comments based on pure ignorance and trying to pass as facts really amuse me, and give me some headaches also.
> I can't understand how people is still replying to your comments instead of just ignoring you, specially @kumikochan that seems to be having a hard time trying to make you realise you are talking BS instead of noticing your are just an unreasoning stone.
> Please, call yourself to silence already, or at least read a little.
> I don't mean it like change your position, but use some arguments that don't make you look like a tool.
> ...



The Soviet Union was based on pure nationalism? I'm pretty sure nationalism does not advocate the public ownership of all goods and services, surely communism has a little something sprinkled in there?

Maybe this will bring some light on the matter: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/communism

Spoiler alert, communism is derived from socialism.... Lol

I believe fascism is to nationalism, what  communism is to socialism.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The Soviet Union was based on pure nationalism? I'm pretty sure nationalism does not advocate the public ownership of all goods and services, surely communism has a little something sprinkled in there?
> 
> Maybe this will bring some light on the matter: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/communism
> 
> ...


And again there you go changing things somebody said. He clearly said *BASED ON. *Nationalism isn't a political movement when Socialism and Communism is. But it still has similarities to each other. You're comparing Nationalism to political movements wich it isn't. That would be the same as comparing Patriotism to Socialism and so on. It's usueless to compare those when Nationalism speaks about a feeling people have and communism and Socialism are political movements wich don't speak about feelings people have. It's like comparing an apple to a tree. The apple comes from the tree but they're not comparable by a long shot.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I believe fascism is to nationalism capitalism, what  communism is to socialism.


Exactly that, fascism is the power-vertical nationalist version of capitalism, the same way same way communism is the power-vertical nationalist version of socialism.
At least, in that I agree.
But nationalism is neither part of capitalism or socialism per se, neither is power-verticality.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> And again there you go changing things somebody said. He clearly said *BASED ON. *Nationalism isn't a political movement when Socialism and Communism is. But it still has similarities to each other



 I really think you need to re-read the sentence.



sarkwalvein said:


> Exactly that, fascism is the power-vertical nationalist version of capitalism, the same way same way communism is the power-vertical nationalist version of socialism.
> At least, in that I agree.
> But nationalism is neither part of capitalism or socialism per se, neither is power-verticality.



I can agree to this, although one can argue the Hitler's implementation of facism had a big nationalistic influence. But in its pure sense fair enough.

My point really is that you can't blame nationalism for Hitler, but disassociate socialism from Stalin. I think those examples have a lot more going on to them, than that over simplification.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I really think you need to re-read the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll comment again since i edited my Original comment since i wanted to put a lot more in it:

And again there you go changing things somebody said. He clearly said *BASED ON. *Nationalism isn't a political movement when Socialism and Communism is. But it still has similarities to each other. You're comparing Nationalism to political movements wich it isn't. That would be the same as comparing Patriotism to Socialism and so on. It's usueless to compare those when Nationalism speaks about a feeling people have and communism and Socialism are political movements wich don't speak about feelings people have. It's like comparing an apple to a tree. The apple comes from the tree but they're not comparable by a long shot. Nationalism isn't a political movement when Socialism, communism, facism and so on is ! You can't compare things that aren't the same in a long shot. Having feelings of nationalism can result in multiple ways towards political movements such as Socialism, Communism, Facism but again Nationalism is a feeling that can drive you towards a political movement as i mentioned above so it is based on National pride.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> I'll comment again since i edited my Original comment since i wanted to put a lot more in it:
> 
> And again there you go changing things somebody said. He clearly said *BASED ON. *Nationalism isn't a political movement when Socialism and Communism is. But it still has similarities to each other. You're comparing Nationalism to political movements wich it isn't. That would be the same as comparing Patriotism to Socialism and so on. It's usueless to compare those when Nationalism speaks about a feeling people have and communism and Socialism are political movements wich don't speak about feelings people have. It's like comparing an apple to a tree. The apple comes from the tree but they're not comparable by a long shot. Nationalism isn't a political movement when Socialism, communism, facism and so on is ! You can't compare things that aren't the same in a long shot



https://www.britannica.com/topic/nationalism

In this context, we are referring to nationalism as a political ideology.

The whole point of this argument is to debunk the myth that nationalism exclusively led to Hitler.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> https://www.britannica.com/topic/nationalism
> 
> In this context, we are referring to nationalism as a political ideology.
> 
> The whole point of this argument is to debunk the myth that nationalism exclusively led to Hitler.


I've read it and i don't see that. I see it defining it as a movement but not a political movement as a political structure. Nationalism is a feeling and not a political movement, a political structure. Feeling national pride causes a person to usually be a socialist, Communist or even a Fascist. It's a feeling of pride that causes a movement towards something. If you're calling nationalism a political movement then by that definition so would patriotism be. In a Democratic goverment wich is a political movement you have left wing nationalists and right wing nationalists. So that would make the democratic system in place nationalism ? No it doesn't as Nationalism is a feeling of pride that causes a movement towards a political movement. Nationalism in itself isn't a political structure but can be seen in multiple political movements as a base such as democrats, republicans, fascists, Socialists, Communists and so on. It's a feeling of national pride that cause a movement towards politics, towards a political movement. History teaches us tho that the one with the bigger national pride usually dominates over the ones with less national pride. Americans used that idea and knew that so they used patriotism to unite and defeat the British to become independent. So did that make the US adapt Patriotism as a political structure ? No you can't ! Seeing as it's not a political structure, a form of governance.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 31, 2017)

I would love to host this on, 'Coffee with the 'temp.' It could be like a mix of CNN, IGN, and late-night 'news' with a day-time TV twist.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 31, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> It was already approved in 2006. He has the power needed to get a wall built.



No, he doesn't. Do you really think that's how things work? A President says it's gong to happen, and it happens? If he had that much power it would already be started.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL dancing around circles much? That's like me saying WW2 was caused by fascism not nationalism. LOL!!!
> 
> If we are attributing Hitler to nationalism, then we must also attribute Stalin to socialism.
> 
> ...


Are you freaking kidding me? It was because of those nationalistic views that HITLER CAME INTO POWER.

Educate yourself.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? It was because of those nationalistic views that HITLER CAME INTO POWER.
> 
> Educate yourself.



Gawd you are dumb. You are missing the target by a mile....

The same analogy could be made about socialism and Stalin, but you don't seem to think so because of how biased your liberal views have taken you.

If you really think nationalism is always bad because 1 example of an extreme case (fascism played a role here), then you are so biased by brushing off the impact of socialism on Stalin.

Once again your liberal bias astounds me, brexit!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Gawd you are dumb. You are missing the target by a mile....
> 
> The same analogy could be made about socialism and Stalin, but you don't seem to think so because of how biased your liberal views have taken you.
> 
> ...


Ah using a straw man? We arent talking about Stalin which as @sarkwalvein had said is nationalistic.

Nationalism is always bad whether it be on the left or the right. Your immaturity is astounding, however, Im not discussing stalin because that is a straw man argument, guessing you dont even know what a straw man is? 
Here I'll google it for you:
straw man
_noun_
noun: *strawman*

*1*.
an intentionally misrepresented proposition that is set up because it is easier to defeat than an opponent's real argument.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Ah using a straw man? We arent talking about Stalin which as @sarkwalvein had said is nationalistic.
> 
> Nationalism is always bad whether it be on the left or the right. Your immaturity is astounding, however, Im not discussing stalin because that is a straw man argument, guessing you dont even know what a straw man is?
> Here I'll google it for you:
> ...



LOL you really should go read his posts and understand that Stalin was a communist (a derivation of socialism), they teach history in brexit right?

Me and @sarkwalvein are in agreement that it is dumb to lump a political view based on 1 extreme case.

Of course you aren't discussing Stalin, because it invalidates the stupid claim that you have made. 

Once again brexit, your liberal logic astounds me!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL you really should go read his posts and understand that Stalin was a communist (a derivation of socialism), they teach history in brexit right?
> 
> Me and @sarkwalvein are in agreement that it is dumb to lump a political view based on 1 extreme case.
> 
> ...


Why aren't you responding to my comment ? I thought you were so superior that you could defeat anyone in a discussion. Please tell me how nationalism is a form of governance and a political movement such as socialism and communism is ? Still waiting for that huge comeback of you ???


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL you really should go read his posts and understand that Stalin was a communist (a derivation of socialism), they teach history in brexit right?
> 
> Me and @sarkwalvein are in agreement that it is dumb to lump a political view based on 1 extreme case.
> 
> ...


How does it invalidate my claim? Is communism NOT a bad thing? Nationalism is not a political view:
nationalism
ˈnaʃ(ə)n(ə)lɪz(ə)m/
_noun_

patriotic feeling, principles, or efforts.
"an early consciousness of nationalism and pride"
synonyms: patriotism, patriotic sentiment, allegiance/loyalty to one's country, loyalism, nationality;More


an extreme form of patriotism marked by a feeling of superiority over other countries.
plural noun: *nationalisms*
"playing with right-wing nationalism"
advocacy of political independence for a particular country.


Ah, it seems you dont even know that you're talking about, nationalism is a belief more than a political outlook.

Keep calling me Liberal, I know what I am, I do not require you to tell me.
Are you sure you are as mature as you think you are?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> How does it invalidate my claim? Is communism NOT a bad thing? Nationalism is not a political view:
> nationalism
> ˈnaʃ(ə)n(ə)lɪz(ə)m/
> _noun_
> ...


That's what i also told him but he doesn't respond to that


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> That's what i also told him but he doesn't respond to that


He doesnt respond to what he knows is correct. isnt that right @el_gonz87 ?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> He doesnt respond to what he knows is correct. isnt that right @el_gonz87 ?



LOL gawd you guys are funny!

From Merriam-Webster: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/nationalism (<- this is called a source )

*Definition of nationalism*

loyalty and devotion to a nation; _especially_ :  a sense of national consciousness (see consciousness 1c) exalting one nation above all others and placing primary emphasis on promotion of its culture and interests as opposed to those of other nations or supranational groups <Intense _nationalism_ was one of the causes of the war.>


a nationalist movement or *government* <opposing _nationalisms_>








I shouldn't have to say it brexit, I've already said it many times, but once again your liberal logic astounds me!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL gawd you guys are funny!
> 
> From Merriam-Webster: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/nationalism (<- this is called a source )
> 
> ...


And how is that a type of governance or a political structure ? I don't see that anywhere. Please do tell me since i don't see it anywhere ?
Give me an example of Nationalism being used as governance ? You can't since it's more of a feeling then a type of governance like socialism and communism is.
please do provide me 1 example of it being used as a form of governance ?
You should go back to school and take English classes since you're getting taught by a non-native English speaker.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> And how is that a type of governaNce or a political structure ? I don't see that anywhere. Please do tell since i don't see it anywhere ?
> Give me an example of Nationalism being used as governance ? You can't since it's more of a feeling then a type of governance like socialism and communism is.
> please do provide me 1 example of it being used as a form of governance ?


Indeed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> LOL gawd you guys are funny!
> 
> From Merriam-Webster: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/nationalism (<- this is called a source )
> 
> ...



Of course nationalism is in politics, its a belief structure.
The same way internationalism is:
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/internationalism

Just for the record, I am an internationalist, I BELIEVE the best way for humanity to move forward is to cooperate not hide ourselves away from the world like xenophobic rich bastards.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> And how is that a type of governance or a political structure ? I don't see that anywhere. Please do tell me since i don't see it anywhere ?
> Give me an example of Nationalism being used as governance ? You can't since it's more of a feeling then a type of governance like socialism and communism is.
> please do provide me 1 example of it being used as a form of governance ?
> You should go back to school and take English classes since you're getting taught by a non-native English speaker.



First a quick tutorial on Google: http://bfy.tw/9n9g

Ok, back on topic, China. LOL! Here's your sign: http://china.usc.edu/chinese-nationalism-and-its-foreign-policy-implications


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't want to butt in the discussion, but am I the only one who has a hard time taking people seriously who repeatedly use this smiley →  ?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Of course nationalism is in politics, its a belief structure.
> The same way internationalism is:
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/internationalism
> 
> Just for the record, I am an internationalist, I BELIEVE the best way for humanity to move forward is to cooperate not hide ourselves away from the world like *xenophobic rich bastards*.



Lol that doesn't sound very tolerant!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Don't want to butt in the discussion, but am I the only one who has a hard time taking people seriously who repeatedly use this smiley →  ?


no, youre not the only one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Lol that doesn't sound very tolerant!


Well, Im middle class so I'd be one of those rich bastards. (relative to the vast majority of humanity)


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> First a quick tutorial on Google: http://bfy.tw/9n9g
> 
> Ok, back on topic, China. LOL! Here's your sign: http://china.usc.edu/chinese-nationalism-and-its-foreign-policy-implications


You're discussing with yourself since the form of governance in China is communism. Again every country can be nationalist but again that's not a type of governance. Are you that dumb that you don't even get that ?
And by sharing that link you're starting a discussion with yourself since that link you just shared is the opposite of what you're saying since Communism is the type of governance in China. Nationalism isn't a type of governance but a feeling of national pride !!!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Don't want to butt in the discussion, but am I the only one who has a hard time taking people seriously who repeatedly use this smiley →  ?



Finally a little sense of humor! It would make this discussion much more civil!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 31, 2017)

It's been over a week.
I'll hardly can call that a discussion.

Seriously dude, you've got nothing else to do?

Apparently, even if I click "Unwatch Thread" this shit-thread is so hard that somehow it manages to keep noticing me about every fucking comment posted.
OVER A WEEK.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> It's been over a week.
> I'll hardly can call that a discussion.
> 
> Seriously dude, you've got nothing else to do?
> ...


Jesus, tell a supervisor about your issue.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 31, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Don't want to butt in the discussion, but am I the only one who has a hard time taking people seriously who repeatedly use this smiley →  ?


And no Carlton Banks, you're not the only one.
Apparently it's an excuse to make this somehow less boring... I guess?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> Jesus, tell a supervisor about your issue.


Not kidding, this is the fifht time I'll hit that button.
I'm serious.
Not that I don't want to take your little piece of freedom of speech, but certainly it's annoying.

*Fixed typos


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You're discussing with yourself since the form of governance in China is communism. Again every country can be nationalist but again that's not a type of governance. Are you that dumb that you don't even get that ?





> With the economic, political, and military development of China in the late twentieth century, Chinese nationalism has been on the rise as communist ideology has been on the decline.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

Still not proving anyting. You clearly need to take English classes. Nationalism is a feeling and every country can be like that. A democratic country can since you have left wing nationalists and right wing nationalists. Does that make the country adapt Nationalism as a type of governance ? No it can't since it's a feeling and not a type of governance.
Anyway not gonna comment anymore towards you since you already got your ass handed to you multiple times but your ignorance keeps you from seeing that. Also because of nationalism they're adapting to capitalism as a form of governance


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Still not proving anyting. You clearly need to take English classes. Nationalism is a feeling and every country can be like that. A democratic country can since you have left wing nationalists and right wing nationalists. Does that make the country adapt Nationalism as a type of governance ? No it can't since it's a feeling and not a type of governance.
> Anyway not gonna comment anymore towards you since you already got your ass handed to you multiple times but your ignorance keeps you from seeing that.



I did provide a definition from websters-dictionary. Is this supposed to be an alternative fact?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 31, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Also, it's the plebs' fault for choosing such dumbasses as presidents



yep. We The People definitely have control over the electoral college /s


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I did provide a definition from websters-dictionary. Is this supposed to be an alternative fact?


Your link clearly states goverment wich isn't governance. But seeing you can't even define words in your own native language and a non-native English speaker must explain stuff to you meaning it's pointless to discuss with you.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Your link clearly states goverment wich isn't governance. But seeing you can't even define words in your own native language and a non-native English speaker must explain stuff to you meaning it's pointless to discuss with you.


Now this is becoming funny... you realized that AFTER 46 pages?
You're kinda slow aren't you.
Please take this a a joke? I think?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Your link clearly states goverment wich isn't governance. But seeing you can't even define words in your own native language and a non-native English speaker must explain stuff to you meaning it's pointless to discuss with you.








I really do thank you for these past few days, I've had some good laughs, but correcting you is starting to get old.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I really do thank you for these past few days, I've had some good laughs, but correcting you is starting to get old.


You can't even comprehend words in your own language.
Nationalist


:  loyalty and devotion to a nation; _especially_ :  a sense of national consciousness (see consciousness  1c) exalting one nation above all others and placing primary emphasis on promotion of its culture and interests as opposed to those of other nations or supranational groups _<Intense nationalism was one of the causes of the war.>_
_2_ :  a nationalist movement or government _<opposing nationalisms>_
_
The war was caused by nationalism and greed.


<Nazism's almost epic nationalism appealed to downtrodden Germans still suffering the humiliation of being defeated in World War I.>

*nationalism Synonyms*
*Synonyms*
jingoism, chauvinism, superpatriotism
*Related Words*
loyalty, patriotism; nativism, xenophobia
*Near Antonyms*
internationalism 
A nationalist goverment isn't a type of governance.
Are you that dumb ?_


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> You can't even comprehend words in your own language.
> Nationalist
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the screenshot from Merriam-Webster (this is a dictionary), specifically where the red arrow points. LOL!


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Look at the screenshot from Merriam-Webster, specifically where the red arrow points. LOL!


And you're 2  stupid to even comprehend that screenshot.
In your eyes Patriotism would be a type of governance wich it isn't.
That's how much you know of your own Language that you can't even comprehend that being wrong
And that's how ignorant you are.
You're so blinded by your own ignorance


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> And you're 2  stupid to even comprehend that screenshot.
> In your eyes Patriotism would be a type of governance wich it isn't.
> That's how much you know of your own Language that you can't even comprehend that being wrong



Does Merriam-Webster list governance as a synonym of government? Yes or no?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Does Merriam-Webster list governance as a synonym of government? Yes or no?


Does Merriam webster define Nationalism as a political structure, as a type of governance? Does meriam webster define patriotism as a political structure ? as a type of governance ? Does Merriam-webster define chauvinism as a political structure, as a type of governance ? Does merriam-webster define Jingoism as a political structure, as a type of governance ? No it does not and those are all types of nationalism.
Does the US have Patriotism as a type of governance or as a political structure since Americans have a feeling of patriotism ?
Please go back to school and ask for English classes.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Does Merriam webster define Nationalism as a political structure, as a type of governance? Does meriam webster define patriotism as a political structure ? as a type of governance ? Does Merriam-webster define chauvinism as a political structure, as a type of governance ? Does merriam-webster define Jingoism as a political structure, as a type of governance ? No it does not and those are all types of nationalism.
> Does the US have Patriotism as a type of governance or as a political structure since Americans have a feeling of patriotism ?
> Please go back to school and ask for English classes.



Does Merriam-Webster list a definition as "2:  a nationalist movement or government"? Yes or no?
Does Merriam-Webster list governance as a synonym of government? Yes or no?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Does Merriam-Webster list a definition as "2:  a nationalist movement or government"? Yes or no?


i'm so done with you. You're so ignorant that you can't even comprehend your own language and so blinded by your own ignorance. Bye, consider yourself blocked


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Bye, consider yourself blocked



Good!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Does Merriam-Webster list governance as a synonym of government? Yes or no?


Thats not the point of @kumikochan 's argument. Im guessing youve never had a debate before and got through in life by calling other people names (ad hominem)?
You're using straw men and have yet to rebuke his/her comment. 
Is Nationalism a form of government? No.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Thats not the point of @kumikochan 's argument. Im guessing youve never had a debate before and got through in life by calling other people names (ad hominem)?
> You're using straw men and have yet to rebuke his/her comment.
> Is Nationalism a form of government? No.



Does Merriam-Webster list a definition as "2: a nationalist movement or government"? Yes or no?
Does Merriam-Webster list governance as a synonym of government? Yes or no?

Do you read 100% of a post ever? brexit?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

@el_gonz87 your reading comprehension is non existent. Please learn to read.
2:  a nationalist movement or government <opposing _nationalisms_>

Key word there is "nationalist" not "nationalism."
Of course a government can be nationalist the same way it can be muslim, but islam isnt a political structure, its a belief system.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Does Merriam-Webster list a definition as "2: a nationalist movement or government"? Yes or no?
> Does Merriam-Webster list governance as a synonym of government? Yes or no?
> 
> Do you read 100% of a post ever? brexit?


It seems belittling someone is the only way you'll ever "win" an argument.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> @el_gonz87 your reading comprehension is non existent. Please learn to read.
> 2:  a nationalist movement or government <opposing _nationalisms_>
> 
> Key word there is "nationalist" not "nationalism."
> Of course a government can be nationalist the same way it can be muslim, but islam isnt a political structure, its a belief system.



A nationalist movement or government is a definition for nationalism according to a dictionary. There is such thing as context. lol

How is brexit belittling? Is that worse than calling someone dumb? LOL. Elitism at it's finest.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> A nationalist movement or government is a definition for nationalism according to a dictionary. There is such thing as context. lol


It doesn't mean nationalism is a political structure.
It's a belief system just like Islam, Christianity, Judaism, Shintoism , Buddhism, Hinduism, Satanism etc.
Nationalism is an ideology not a political structure:
*Nationalism* is a complex, multidimensional concept involving a shared communal identification with one's nation. It is a political ideology oriented towards gaining and maintaining self-governance, or full sovereignty, over a territory of historical significance to the group (such as its homeland). Nationalism therefore holds that a nation should govern itself, free from unwanted outside interference, and is linked to the concept of self-determination. Nationalism is further oriented towards developing and maintaining a national identity based on shared characteristics such as culture, language, religion, political goals and/or a belief in a common ancestry.[1][2] Nationalism therefore seeks to preserve the nation's culture. It often also involves a sense of pride in the nation's achievements, and is closely linked to the concept of patriotism. In these terms, nationalism can be positive or negative.[3]

Thats why its not exclusive to a certain wing, because it is a way of thought. 
And before I hear a wikipedia is unreliable comment, only imbeciles think that.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 31, 2017)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> yep. We The People definitely have control over the electoral college /s


Fuck, my wording was off


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone notice the issue with this post?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Anyone notice the issue with this post?


Um, kinda
Don't mind me though I'm just an underage shitposter


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hahaha Trump is the ultimate troll, he makes millions of libs cry with one tweet.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha Trump is the ultimate troll, he makes millions of libs cry with one tweet.


 How so? Pls explain


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well, Im middle class so I'd be one of those rich bastards.


You are what you is, stop complaining about what you yourself are or become one of what you're currently not.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> How so? Pls explain



Go read the comments on the tweet and you will see hundreds of examples of liberal tears.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Trump is the ultimate flipflopper, he makes millions of people laugh and call him out with one tweet about fake news.


Ayyyy lmao
That's it according to the salty people anyway


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Anyone notice the issue with this post?



I don't seem to recall people bitching and moaning when Obama did the same thing back in 2011  I see nothing wrong with wanting to tightening the process to make things more secure. But no, a liberal butthurt judge from Washington *had *to put a temporary injunction on it. Gimme a fucking break.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You are what you is, stop complaining about what you yourself are or become one of what you're currently not.


.... my head hurts.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 9, 2017)

It seems noone has noticed it yet. The issue I was talking about is if you add the numbers from Trump's poll, you get 101%.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't seem to recall people bitching and moaning when Obama did the same thing back in 2011  I see nothing wrong with wanting to tightening the process to make things more secure. But no, a liberal butthurt judge from Washington *had *to put a temporary injunction on it. Gimme a fucking break.


Obama didnt do the same thing. Show me a statistic where he completely banned iraqi's, he just slowed them down. Thats NOT an alternative fact


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> It seems noone has noticed it yet. The issue I was talking about is if you add the numbers from Trump's poll, you get 101%.


SO THAT'S WHAT YOU MEANT


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> It seems noone has noticed it yet. The issue I was talking about is if you add the numbers from Trump's poll, you get 101%.


101 = LOL. Its another example of Trump's meme magic!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Obama didnt do the same thing. Show me a statistic where he completely banned iraqi's, he just slowed them down. Thats NOT an alternative fact



So you're not for vetting of immigrants for the sake of making borders more secure?  You're in favor of that asshurt Washington judge's decision? Trust me, Obama did a lot of things that pissed me off, but I don't go into detail on here.

Illegal is illegal, not a race, crimes are crimes, if people break the law, there are consequences. People shouldn't be allowed to break the law without paying the price. Is it too much or somehow a crime for wanting people to come over legally?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> .... my head hurts.


I bet you think you're thinking too much.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So you're not for vetting of immigrants for the sake of making borders more secure?  You're in favor of that asshurt Washington judge's decision? Trust me, Obama did a lot of things that pissed me off, but I don't go into detail on here.
> 
> Illegal is illegal, not a race, crimes are crimes, if people break the law, there are consequences. We have enough issues of our own, let someone else deal with it.


THOSE WERE REFUGEES. THEY'RE NOT ILLEGAL . Most of the things Obama did are nothing compared the fascism that is trump.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> THOSE WERE REFUGEES. THEY'RE NOT ILLEGAL . Most of the things Obama did are nothing compared the fascism that is trump.



Oh the things I could say about Obama's executive orders that would label him as being equally fascist.  But I won't to into detail here, I still think people are asshurt about Clinton losing only because she's a liberal. And according to the media,  if you're not liberal in your views, you're worthy of ridicule.


But I digress, I won't be wasting my time voicing my opinions here, that's just gonna piss people off even more.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh the things I could say about Obama's executive orders that would label him as being equally fascist.  But I won't to into detail here, I still think people are asshurt about Clinton losing only because she's a liberal.
> 
> 
> But I digress, I won't be wasting my time voicing my opinions here, that's just gonna piss people off even more.



then freaking prove your point.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> then freaking prove your point.



Point is, the no. of refugees has to be controlled somewhere, does it not? Why the hell should we take in most of them when there are so many others to choose from?  To hell what the liberal judges think, there has to be a balance, there has to be a line that's drawn saying enough is enough. We can't keep taking them in ad nasuem, let someone else deal with the sodding issue already.

So the liberals don't get their way, BFD. Now they know how we felt the past eight years.


The whole liberals bashing conservatives for not being liberal bullshit has to stop.

Neither candidate was truly fit for the job, I'm done here.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> México was a mistake


This
Obama and Trump were also mistakes
No president is good to be honest, and they're always "discriminating fascists"


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Point is, the no. of refugees has to be controlled somewhere, does it not? Why the hell should we take in most of them when there are so many others to choose from?  To hell what the liberal judges think, there has to be a balance, there has to be a line that's drawn saying enough is enough. We can't keep taking them in ad nasuem, let someone else deal with the sodding issue already.
> 
> So the liberals don't get their way, BFD. Now they know how we felt the past eight years.


I'm not saying they shouldnt be controlled, what I am saying is entirely stopping them is ridiculous, I applaud the acts of the judicial system against Trumps Authoritarian acts.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I applaud the acts of the judicial system against Trump's Authoritarian acts.


 He's the president of 'Murica though
What did you expect anyways?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'm not saying they shouldnt be controlled, what I am saying is entirely stopping them is ridiculous, I applaud the acts of the judicial system against Trumps Authoritarian acts.



You know what I thought was Authoritarian? That damn Obama care bullshit. Taxing people who can't afford them do to lousy underemployment and lack of hours was a stupid mistake. Yes, people need to be insured, I agree, but jacking up premiums and penalizing people who have a lousy income is pretty effing stupid if you ask me. I hope there is reform for once. Obamacare's penalties and premium increases can die in a fire for all I care.


Neither candidate was fit for the job, damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You know what I thought was Authoritarian? That damn Obama care bullshit. Taxing people who can't afford them do to lousy underemployment and lack of hours was a stupid mistake. Yes, people need to be insured, I agree, but jacking up premiums and penalizing people who have a lousy income is pretty effing stupid if you ask me. I hope there is reform for once. Obamacare's penalties and premium increases can die in a fire for all I care.
> 
> 
> Neither candidate was fit for the job, damned if we do, damned if we don't.


You consider Obamacare authoritarian? LOOOOOOOOOOOL, Trump is authoritarian:
-He calls the media biased when it clearly is not
- He only wants to support his supporters not the country as a whole
- Wont release his tax returns


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You consider Obamacare authoritarian? LOOOOOOOOOOOL, Trump is authoritarian:
> *-He calls the media biased when it clearly is not*
> - He only wants to support his supporters not the country as a whole
> - Wont release his tax returns



LOL!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You consider Obamacare authoritarian? LOOOOOOOOOOOL, Trump is authoritarian:
> -He calls the media biased when it clearly is not
> - He only wants to support his supporters not the country as a whole
> - Wont release his tax returns



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm gone, it was nice discussing politics, but I still stand by my views, later.  F*ck politics, they never end well.

Also to those who are bashing others for their views, get a grip and let people have different views than you. Good day.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm gone, it was nice discussing politics, but I still stand by my views, later.  F*ck politics, they never end well.


ok lol


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm gone, it was nice discussing politics, but I still stand by my views, later.  F*ck politics, they never end well.
> 
> Also to those who are bashing others for their views, get a grip and let people have different views than you. Good day.



It's ok at least we've learned that not releasing ones tax returns makes them authoritarian. Haha!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It's ok at least we've learned that not releasing ones tax returns makes them authoritarian. Haha!



But having a suspiciously timed deletion of "top secret" emails from an "secure" server, not having the FBI pursue or investigate, and also having said candidate call people who don't vote for her as deplorable. Yes, that's totally okay. What a stupid thing for her to do.

"But I didn't know they were top secret" yeah, blow it out of your arse for all I care lol.


"That depends on what your definition of 'is' is".


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But having a suspiciously timed deletion of "top secret" emails from an "secure" server, not having the FBI pursue or investigate, and also having said candidate call people who don't vote for her as deplorable. Yes, that's totally okay.



Hahahahaha! Gotta love that liberal bias.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

I LOVE YOU ALL
Just so you know


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But having a suspiciously timed deletion of "top secret" emails from an "secure" server, not having the FBI pursue or investigate, and also having said candidate call people who don't vote for her as deplorable. Yes, that's totally okay. What a stupid thing for her to do.
> 
> "But I didn't know they were top secret" yeah, blow it out of your arse for all I care lol.
> 
> ...


Yes but who's president? Im not a Hillary Clinton supporter. Stop being Kelyanne Conway and moving the blame away. DID HE OR DID HE NOT RELEASE HIS TAX RETURNS?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahahaha! Gotta love that liberal bias.


It's not liberal bias, its conservative ignorance. You move the blame away from your deity and blame the ONE WHO ISNT PRESIDENT.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes but who's president? Im not a Hillary Clinton supporter. Stop being Kelyanne Conway and moving the blame away. DID HE OR DID HE NOT RELEASE HIS TAX RETURNS?



Is that really authoritarian tho? LOLOLOL.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes but who's president? Im not a Hillary Clinton supporter. Stop being Kelyanne Conway and moving the blame away. DID HE OR DID HE NOT RELEASE HIS TAX RETURNS?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Who fucking cares? Did Obama ever release his birth certificate when people asked for that?  I'm done with this for real, I don't give a rat's ass about who does what anymore.


Politics only serve to anger people anyway.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It's ok at least we've learned that not releasing ones tax returns makes them authoritarian. Haha!


Yes it does, as the people have the right to know where he's getting his money from, and if he has contacts with russia.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Who fucking cares? Did Obama ever release his birth certificate when people asked for that?  I'm done with this for real, I don't give a rat's ass about who does what anymore.


Yes he did, how ignorant are you?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes it does, as the people have the right to know where he's getting his money from, and if he has contacts with russia.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Nice insult you threw there, appreciated. We're finished discussing this BS.


Screw politics.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes it does, as the people have the right to know where he's getting his money from, and if he has contacts with russia.



"Right". Sure brexit.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Nice insult you threw there, appreciated. We're finished discussing this BS.
> 
> 
> Screw politics.


I was trying to be respectful but you cant just throw those damned lies like theyre nothing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> "Right". Sure brexit.


Yes they do. So tight up Trumps Ass arent you? Hows it feel?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I was trying to be respectful but you cant just throw those damned lies like theyre nothing.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Easy brexit! I don't think there was a law violated in this election.

Maybe people were just more afraid of Hillary's 30,000 missing emails than Trumps unreleased tax returns (one was investigated lol).

Don't be a salty liberal.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Easy brexit! I don't think there was a law violated in this election.
> 
> Maybe people were just more afraid of Hillary's 30,000 missing emails than Trumps unreleased tax returns (one was investigated lol).
> 
> Don't be a salty liberal.


Im not a fucking liberal. How immature and annoying can you be. Now seeing as how your head is so stuck in Trumps ass, you dont even know what Tex returns are, IT IS A RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE TO KNOW WHERE THE PRESIDENT GETS THEIR MONEY AND WHO FROM. So is it hard to breathe that deep in his ass?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Im not a fucking liberal. How immature and annoying can you be. Now seeing as how your head is so stuck in Trumps ass, you dont even know what Tex returns are, IT IS A RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE TO KNOW WHERE THE PRESIDENT GETS THEIR MONEY AND WHO FROM. So is it hard to breathe that deep in his ass?



LOL you are so angry brexit!

Please explain to me under what law this right is granted.

No need to continue being a salty liberal.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL you are so angry brexit!
> 
> Please explain to me under what law this right is granted.
> 
> No need to continue being a salty liberal.


Im done arguing with the imbecile that is you, time to mute.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Im done arguing with the imbecile that is you, time to mute.



Ok, let me know when you find the law. Brexit.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 9, 2017)

Be civil, people. 
No need for ad-hominems.
No need for being retards either.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Be civil, people.
> No need for ad-hominems.
> No need for being retards either.


Kind hard when the other will call you names just for having a different opinion.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Ok, let me know when you find the law. Brexit.


if the president is in anyway part of the goverment it has to reveal his incomes as i can find out from here, this is how it works in my country (even in the us), prime minister Rutte, our kings fam., and all, people working for a political party are to adress all thier sources of income, if they withold one they can be put outside the system, and in some cases it even goes as far as getting charged with fraud... (sorry for my english isn't as great as it should be)


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Kind hard when the other will call you names just for having a different opinion.



I agree, calling someone "ignorant" for having a different opinion is very rude!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

I feel so much hate here. T ^ T


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> if the president is in anyway part of the goverment it has to reveal his ncomesas i can find out from here, this is how it works in my country, rutte, our kings fam., and all, people working for a political party are to adress all thier sources of income, if they withold one they can be put outside the system, and in some cases it even goes as far as getting charged with fraud... (sorry for my english isn't as graet as it should be)



Good to know. Not the way it works in America.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> I feel so much hate here. T ^ T



Cheer up it's 2017! 







LOL


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Good to know. Not the way it works in America.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


This was some provocation, I felt offended.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> This was some provocation, I felt offended.



I'm sorry my Brazilian friend, it was meant as simply a meme.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Good to know. Not the way it works in America.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




20-brazil-germany...

I dont get it :l


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm sorry my Brazilian friend, it was meant as simply a meme.


ok ^^
........


el_gonz87 said:


> I'm sorry my Brazilian friend


It is here that the preconception begins with poor people XD


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> 20-brazil-germany...
> 
> I dont get it :l



It was a meme from the last World Cup. The score was Brazil 1 Germany 7, in the semifinals in Brazil.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 9, 2017)

ooohhhhhhhh.

AYYyyy


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It was a meme from the last World Cup. The score was Brazil 1 Germany 7, in the semifinals in Brazil.


OOOHH is that the meme? i love it even today people still make fun with this, and i found this joke in some ANIME, some guy go to brazil and make a joke about this and every people including the dog looks with a angry face XD


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Dude, i didn't want look this
> 
> HE wants mexico pay the wall!!!!!
> But why he make a wall?!?! This is stupid, very stupid.
> ...


thats your side of the story you dont want mexcio to bulid a wall


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> thats your side of the story you dont want mexcio to bulid a wall


he's afraid about WAR


----------



## Alex4U (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> thats your side of the story you dont want mexcio to bulid a wall


Naaah, Peña Nieto already say: "México will no pay for the wall"* but Donald trump is forcing to pay the wall*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> OOOHH is that the meme? i love it even today people still make fun with this, and i found this joke in some ANIME, some guy go to brazil and make a joke about this and every people including the dog looks with a angry face XD



Hahaha! I'm sure it's not a popular meme in Brazil


----------



## Alex4U (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> he's afraid about WAR


Hell yeah, a real life shooter ayyy lmao
Good to see you here.
If i die in the war, remember me please <3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha! I'm sure it's not a popular meme in Brazil


WHAT??
youtubers did jokes about this every time when remember XD


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Naaah, Peña Nieto already say: "México will no pay for the wall"* but Donald trump is forcing to pay the wall*


well it's mostly Mexicans sneaking over the border and since Mexico can't control its people they should pay for the wall


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Hell yeah, a real life shooter ayyy lmao
> Good to see you here.
> If i die in the war, remember me please <3


i already comented here .______.


----------



## Alex4U (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> well it's mostly Mexicans sneaking over the border and since Mexico can't control its people they should pay for the wall


meeeh, but why the hell why need to pay that wall? :S
*he maked the wall, so HE need to pay the wall.*
or i think that...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> i already comented here .______.


cutie
i never noticed you then UwU


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> well it's mostly Mexicans sneaking over the border and since Mexico can't control its people they should pay for the wall



"It's their right to immigrate" lol


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> meeeh, but why the hell why need to pay that wall? :S
> *he maked the wall, so HE need to pay the wall.*
> or i think that...
> 
> ...


well i think we should comprimize 50/50 he wants to make the wall but the damned mexicans can stop sneaking over no offense to you just politics


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

WHEN THIS WALL IS BUILT, I WILL CLIMB IT


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> "It's their right to immigrate" lol


i should have said ILLEGAL immigarnts if thier legal. by all means let them stay not the people that just stroll on over to american soil

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> WHEN THIS WALL IS BUILT, I WILL CLIMB IT


yes please do that


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> i should have said ILLEGAL immigarnts if thier legal. by all means let them stay not the people that just stroll on over to american soil
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I know I agree with you, I'm just quoting a ridiculous response I've gotten to your exact same point. It's not anyone's right to enter America illegally. Period.


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I know I agree with you, I'm just quoting a ridiculous response I've gotten to your exact same point. It's not anyone's right to enter America illegally. Period.


i know since mexico isnt stopping they people from coming over they should pay for a part of the wall but trump wants to build the wall he should pay for it too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dominator211 said:


> i know since mexico isnt stopping they people from coming over they should pay for a part of the wall but trump wants to build the wall he should pay for it too


the OP wants trump to pay for the wall when he doesnt see the complete picture


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> i know since mexico isnt stopping they people from coming over they should pay for a part of the wall but trump wants to build the wall he should pay for it too
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Jeez a child is trying to argue politics . You havent been alive long enough, kid.


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Jeez a child is trying to argue politics . You havent been alive long enough, kid.


1. this doesnt involve your country
2. im a child that know about politics
3. i have a right to speak my mind


----------



## netovsk (Feb 9, 2017)

Not sure what media tells you people in United States, but as a brazilian I can assure many of my fellow countrymen respect Donald Trump - not necessarily because we agree with him - but because he is trying to make good in his promises.

Here in banana land we had a bad experience with Dilma Rousseff in 2014 who did the exact opposite of what she promised during campaign. Actually, she did what she said her opponent would do - and worse.

Let the others squeal and hate, you gotta look out for yourselves. As someone who loves the United States and its history, I wish you and your country the best. May the american dream live on!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> 1. this doesnt involve your country
> 2. im a child that know about politics
> 3. i have a right to speak my mind


My god, Do you seriously think the politics of your nation do not affect mine? How sorely mistaken you are.
Yes you have a right to speak our mind, but child of all things should listen more than they speak. Its ok though,  Teenagers are ignorant fools, we all were at one time. 
You know about politics? Ok, but do you know about the stock exchange or anything about the economy? America may not be my country but its strength as an economy is in my best interests as a stockholder. You may think politics may only affect your country but when Trump became president FTSE 100 took a dip, affecting MY country.


----------



## Alex4U (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> WHEN THIS WALL IS BUILT, I WILL CLIMB IT


Press A to jump the wall!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Not sure what media tells you people in United States, but as a brazilian I can assure many of my fellow countrymen respect Donald Trump - not necessarily because we agree with him - but because he is trying to make good in his promises.
> 
> Here in banana land we had a bad experience with Dilma Rousseff in 2014 who did the exact opposite of what she promised during campaign. Actually, she did what she said her opponent would do - and worse.
> 
> Let the others squeal and hate, you gotta look out for yourselves. As someone who loves the United States and its history, I wish you and your country the best. May the american dream live on!


Trump has not made good on a single promise.


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Not sure what media tells you people in United States, but as a brazilian I can assure many of my fellow countrymen respect Donald Trump - not necessarily because we agree with him - but because he is trying to make good in his promises.
> 
> Here in banana land we had a bad experience with Dilma Rousseff in 2014 who did the exact opposite of what she promised during campaign. Actually, she did what she said her opponent would do - and worse.
> 
> Let the others squeal and hate, you gotta look out for yourselves. As someone who loves the United States and its history, I wish you and your country the best. May the american dream live on!


god bless you


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> god bless you


Ive never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Ive never laughed so hard in my life.


welcome


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Trump has not made good on a single promise.



I'm sure Clinton would've more diligent about fulfilling her promises had she won. Oh wait.
Trump killed the TPP thankfully, that was a piece of ass legislation if I've ever heard of one.



TheDarkGreninja said:


> Ive never laughed so hard in my life.



That's okay, I did that when Clinton lost.  We don't need another Clinton to run this country.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure Clinton would've more diligent about fulfilling her promises had she won. Oh wait.
> 
> Trump killed the TPP thankfully, that was a piece of ass legislation if I've ever heard of one.


Well we dont know that, we live in a deterministic universe.


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure Clinton would've more diligent about fulfilling her promises had she won. Oh wait.
> Trump killed the TPP thankfully, that was a piece of ass legislation if I've ever heard of one.
> 
> 
> ...


im done here


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure Clinton would've more diligent about fulfilling her promises had she won. Oh wait.
> Trump killed the TPP thankfully, that was a piece of ass legislation if I've ever heard of one.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Bill was a good president. Anyways, Bernie wouldve been much better than the crap that is Trump.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well we dont know that, we live in a deterministic universe.



Tell that to all the butthurt rioters infesting the streets like a zombie apocalypse  who destroy property and set themselves on fire just because she lost.



TheDarkGreninja said:


> Pretty sure Bill was a good president. Anyways, Bernie wouldve been much better than the crap that is Trump.


Yes, because "free education" would have worked out well, wouldn't it?  I wish you would stop bashing Trump and his supporters and stop kissing Clinton's ass, he was a sodding idiot and so is his wife, with the emails and their mysterious "deletion".

If people can call Trump stupid, I can say whatever the hell I want about the Clintons. To lump supporters and assume all of them are stupid is stupid in and of itself.

_Anyone who bashes others for thinking differently or for having different political opinions (I.e liking one over another candidate) will never get any respect from me._


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> 1. this doesnt involve your country
> 2. im a child that know about politics
> 3. i have a right to speak my mind



It's ok that liberal is rude.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Tell that to all the butthurt rioters infesting the streets like a zombie apocalypse  who destroy property and set themselves on fire just because she lost.
> 
> 
> Yes, because "free education" would have worked out well, wouldn't it?  I wish you would stop bashing Trump and his supporters and stop kissing Clinton's ass, he was a sodding idiot and so is his wife, with the emails and their mysterious "deletion".
> ...


They arent rioters. Still using BreitBart are we? The majority of the marches were peaceful the ones BreitBart called liberal riots were anarchist riots in their "Black bloc."

Im not kissing Clintons ass, I bash Trump because he is a dumbass. Im a moderate, I voted conservative twice in the years ive been able to, I vote based on what is right.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> They aren't rioters. Still using BreitBart are we? The majority of the marches were peaceful the ones BreitBart called liberal riots were anarchist riots in their "Black bloc."
> 
> Im not kissing Clintons ass, I bash Trump because he is a dumbass. Im a moderate, I voted conservative twice in the years ive been able to, I vote based on what is right.



If Trump is a dumbass, then Clinton is a lying, email-deleting whore of a woman. If you can bash one politician, I can say whatever the hell I want about the other.  And if people are going to bash me or anyone who thinks different or has any other opinions that are different, then too bad, that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> If Trump is a dumbass, then Clinton is a vile whore of a woman. If you can bash one politician, I can say whatever the hell I want about the other?  And if people are going to bash me or anyone who thinks different or has any other opinions that are different, then too bad, that's their problem, not mine.


Cool, do so. LOL did you think i was gonna cry like some dumbass snow flake because you attacked some old bitch? Jesus.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yes he did, how ignorant are you?


And even if he hadn't, there's a difference between accusing one of not being a Christian (so what?) and accusing them of tax fraud (which is a crime)


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> And even if he hadn't, there's a difference between accusing one of not being a Christian (so what?) and accusing them of tax fraud (which is a crime)



Lol he was audited... kek


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 10, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Trump has not made good on a single promise.


http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-promise-tracker-pledges-stand/story?id=44902688

He is not just another politician thats all talk which you should already know by now.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 10, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> And even if he hadn't, there's a difference between accusing one of not being a Christian (so what?) and accusing them of tax fraud (which is a crime)


Indeed. Who really cares if Obama is Christian or not?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 10, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Indeed. Who really cares if Obama is Christian or not?



A birth certificate tells your religion? LOL. Somehow I don't think it was his religion that was in question....

Also, sad story: http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/09/us/arizona-guadalupe-garcia-de-rayos-protests/index.html

But using some else's SSN is against the law. I think it was a good call by ICE.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Feb 10, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> A birth certificate tells your religion? LOL. Somehow I don't think it was his religion that was in question....


obama most likely was born in a muslim fam, he himself goes to church wich (should mean but doesn't have to mean he is changed to christian) is in my eyes about the same and yes that counts for jews too, it doesn't change anything, jews killed in the name of thier god a few thousend years ago, christians a few hundred years and a few hundred years before they did it also... each and every theory based on the cosept of there's only one god will eventually mean war, and can never bring world peace.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 10, 2017)

$21B wall that will take three years to build. Refinance that wall.

Can anyone find a video of the wall price quotes when it was millions of dollars with good guys?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> obama most was born in a muslim fam, he himself goes to church wich (should mean but doesn't have to mean he is changed to christian) is in my eyes about the same and yes that counts for jews too, it doesn't change anything, jews killed in the name of thier god a few thousend years ago, christians a few hundred years and a few hundred years before they did it also... each and every theory based on the cosept of there's only one god will eventually mean war, and can never bring world peace.



I think you are missing the point.... The whole purpose of people making a big deal of his birth certificate was not because of his religion lol, @Aurora Wright  has you confused. The whole point of it was to prove he was born in America, by law only those born in America have the privilege to be POTUS.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thats what I find so dumbfounded about the whole birth certificate rattle. I mean this should be the first thing being looked into before any candidate tries to run for presidency.
I believe it was only brought up as ammunition to his speech or Trump just being flat out confused on the whole thing


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 10, 2017)

MasterJ360 said:


> Thats what I find so dumbfounded about the whole birth certificate rattle. I mean this should be the first thing being looked into before any candidate tries to run for presidency.
> I believe it was only brought up as ammunition to his speech or Trump just being flat out confused on the whole thing



The thing is he has a right to not release it to the public. Not so different from tax return issue now...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 10, 2017)

_Dreams_


*Reality*
http://www.reuters.com/video/2017/02/10/trumps-wall-to-cost-216-billion?videoId=371098874

_Hopes_


*Fact*


----------



## el_gonz87 (Feb 10, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...-mexico-complains-felt-like-chapo-guzman.html

"I felt like a criminal" LOL. Stealing someone's identity is criminal activity... Don't even know why this is a headline. SMH!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...-mexico-complains-felt-like-chapo-guzman.html
> 
> "I felt like a criminal" LOL. Stealing someone's identity is criminal activity... Don't even know why this is a headline. SMH!



Sorry but if people break the law, and then complain about getting in trouble, well to that I say, "It's your own fault, f*cking deal with your actions" lol. No sympathy to those who illegally live in the US.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 21, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> They arent rioters. Still using BreitBart are we? The majority of the marches were peaceful the ones BreitBart called liberal riots were anarchist riots in their "Black bloc."
> 
> Im not kissing Clintons ass, I bash Trump because he is a dumbass. Im a moderate, I voted conservative twice in the years ive been able to, I vote based on what is right.


Bullshit. The protests were all violent, the Internet is full of video evidence. Some of them had their identity revealed as well.

Trump has won democratically despite all the illegals voting against him. He won, get over it.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2017)

Vipera said:


> despite all the illegals voting against him


alternative facts


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> alternative facts



Illegal is still a crime though, I have no sympathy for those who break the law when coming over here and then get their knickers in a twist when they get in trouble.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Illegal is still a crime though, I have no sympathy for those who break the law when coming over here and then get their knickers in a twist when they get in trouble.


I can't say I wouldn't have any sympathy. It may depend on the case, but anyway that is kind of an "emotional" factor.
But law should follow logic and rules, with that in mind illegal crossing is still illegal. 
Immigration when done should be done the right way, with the right papers and following the law. In that regard I totally agree. 
Anyway the "alternative fact" I was talking about is the allegation that illegals voted, and in numbers enough to even account to anything.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I can't say I wouldn't have any sympathy. It may depend on the case, but anyway that is kind of an "emotional" factor.
> But law should follow logic and rules, with that in mind illegal crossing is still illegal.
> Immigration when done should be done the right way, with the right papers and following the law. In that regard I totally agree.
> Anyway the "alternative fact" I was talking about is the allegation that illegals voted, and in numbers enough to even account to anything.



Which is fair enough, nevertheless, I have nothing at all against immigration; I have everything against when it is done illegally and then they cry foul when they get in trouble, deported and feel like they are a full fledged citizen, etc. Sorry pal, but if you guys come here illegally, you have to deal with it.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 21, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Bullshit. The protests were all violent, the Internet is full of video evidence. Some of them had their identity revealed as well.
> 
> Trump has won democratically despite all the illegals voting against him. He won, get over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


I couldnt care less about who won, dumbass.

Those protests were not all violent, provide proof.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Illegal is still a crime though, I have no sympathy for those who break the law when coming over here and then get their knickers in a twist when they get in trouble.


He wasnt disagreeing with that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ah how trump got grilled by the media, twas beautiful.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I couldnt care less about who won, dumbass.
> 
> Those protests were not all violent, provide proof.
> 
> ...



Nice use of insults there, calling other users that; there are better ways of disagreeing with people without resorting to ad hominem attacks. You would do well to remember that, _mate_.

Insulting people, unprovoked or not,  is pretty effing  stupid, dude. Disagreeing doesn't give you the right to insult others for assuming or stating differences in opinion.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Nice use of insults there, calling other users that; there are better ways of disagreeing with people without resorting to ad hominem attacks. You would do well to remember that, _mate_.


I used ad hominem simply for the fact I have been accused of being a Hillary Supporter. As if I need to get over anything.
What people need to get over is the fact their president is a liar.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I used ad hominem simply for the fact I have been accused of being a Hillary Supporter. As if I need to get over anything.
> What people need to get over is the fact their president is a liar.



Good for you, and I say it's still pretty fucking stupid to call him names, ad hominem attacks are never justified. If you have the right to call Trump a liar, then I have every right to consider Clinton is a lying idiot, how does that feel?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's still pretty fucking stupid to call him names, ad hominem attacks are never justified. If Trump is a liar, then I have every right to consider Clinton is a lying whore, how does that feel?


I dont care what Clinton is, never agreed with her in the first place, in my eyes the left and right are as regressive as each other, it is stupid to have a bias. I dont care whether or not its justified im sick of being called liberal.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I dont care what Clinton is, never agreed with her in the first place, in my eyes the left and right are as regressive as each other, it is stupid to have a bias. I dont care whether or not its justified im sick of being called liberal.



Then stop your half-arsed ad hominem attacks for something someone says and we'll both back off.  Discussing politics is a lost cause anyways, all it does is causes animosity, it never creates friendships.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a question for trump supporters, if you're amiable.

-What are the ultimate results you hope him to achieve? (specific goals, like "ranking #1 in education", not vague goals like "reduce/no illegals!")
-Do you care how he accomplishes those goals?
-What would make you dislike him or be disappointed in him?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2017)

I just want stricter/vetting for immigrants, repealing the Obamacare penalty and tax reductions on the middle class. And yet, if I dare speak out against illegal immigration, people are labeled as racist. It's all BS. I still think discussing politics are a lost cause.


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> I have a question for trump supporters, if you're amiable.
> 
> -What are the ultimate results you hope him to achieve? (specific goals, like "ranking #1 in education", not vague goals like "reduce/no illegals!")
> -Do you care how he accomplishes those goals?
> -What would make you dislike him or be disappointed in him?


Keep his campaign promises. 
Ofc I do. Who wouldn't want the person they voted in to keep their campaign promises.
Not keeping his campaign promises.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 22, 2017)

You must be pretty upset he broke his repeated campaign promises to reveal his tax returns then.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 22, 2017)

So, erm...I don't really want to meddle in all those opinions, but...why did he make up that story of an assault on Sweden? It's like he makes up stuff for a fan base that's too dumb to do a fact check.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 22, 2017)

Certain infamous person once said "if you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth", and TBH it worked quite well for him.
It is a great propaganda tool, if you lie enough to fanatics they start to blind themselves and weave an alternative story around some alternative facts in order to call it their alternative reality.
I suppose he is going by the saying "it if worked don't fix it"... In kind of an disgusting way.
Of course, IMHO.


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I just want stricter/vetting for immigrants, repealing the Obamacare penalty and tax reductions on the middle class. And yet, if I dare speak out against illegal immigration, people are labeled as racist. It's all BS. I still think discussing politics are a lost cause.



What do you think of white supremacists being put into positions of power and influence?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 22, 2017)

emigre said:


> What do you think of white supremacists being put into positions of power and influence?



I'd rather not say either way, politics always gets my blood pressure high >.> I just don't give a damn anymore, politics discussion is a lost cause.


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd rather not say either way, politics always gets my blood pressure high >.> I just don't give a damn anymore, politics discussion is a lost cause.



It's not a diffult political question. What do you think of white supremacists, people who beleive people who happen to be black, brown etc should be treated inferior to someone who happens to be white, are in positions of power and influence?


----------



## nando (Feb 22, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I just want stricter/vetting for immigrants, repealing the Obamacare penalty and tax reductions on the middle class. And yet, if I dare speak out against illegal immigration, people are labeled as racist. It's all BS. I still think discussing politics are a lost cause.




yeah, they should check their online accounts to make sure they aren't criminals, pirating games etc.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 22, 2017)

nando said:


> yeah, they should check their online accounts to make sure they aren't criminals, *pirating games* etc.


If the US was so strict about pirating gamez, most GBATemp users would be in court.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 22, 2017)

emigre said:


> It's not a diffult political question. What do you think of white supremacists, people who beleive people who happen to be black, brown etc should be treated inferior to someone who happens to be white, are in positions of power and influence?


Just wondering as I have no idea, is this a thing in the UK?



the_randomizer said:


> Then stop your half-arsed ad hominem attacks for something someone says and we'll both back off.  Discussing politics is a lost cause anyways, all it does is causes animosity, it never creates friendships.


I tend to agree with you, except when you discuss politics in class. It's mostly boring there, though.


----------

